# Rocky Mountain NEW Slayer Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Stylo77 (30. November 2009)

hallo bin auf der suche nach aufgebauten slayer pics bevorzugt in gr s
falls hier schon welche unterwegs sind bitte posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (30. November 2009)

Kann man einen New Slayer S (schätze mal es ist 16,5) Rahmen mit 175cm Körpergröße für Trails (leicht bergauf, eher gerade und bergab) , ganz leichten dh und kleineren Sprüngen empfehlen oder sollte ich doch lieber einen mit 18 Zoll nehmen?


----------



## Jako (30. November 2009)

....auch wenn´s nicht mehr meins ist - für den neuen thread.... gruß jako, gruß mohrstefan


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2009)

...genau!


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Jako (1. Dezember 2009)

ne hupe statt der klingel wäre geil.....  gruß jako


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja Ja und der Dreck muß SPRITZEN


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Dezember 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ja Ja und der Dreck muß SPRITZEN



Genau! 

So, dann meines nochmal:


----------



## kreisel (1. Dezember 2009)

Apropos Dreck:






...und sauber:


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Dezember 2009)

kreisel schrieb:


> Apropos Dreck:



...da hattest aber auch ein paar Sommersprossen

Ist das Erste ein aktuelles Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (1. Dezember 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...da hattest aber auch ein paar Sommersprossen
> 
> Ist das Erste ein aktuelles Bild?



Das erste Bild ist ca. ein Jahr alt, das zweite ca. 1/2 Jahr.

Im Moment ist es bei uns hier im Siegerland so matschig im Wald, dass man(n) und Bike nach jeder Runde so wie auf dem ersten Bild aussehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Dezember 2009)

jaaa juchuu Bilder 

Meins!


----------



## SVK1899 (2. Dezember 2009)

Frei nach Hemingway: Mein altes´New´Slayer und das Meer!


----------



## Jendo (2. Dezember 2009)

Auch in diesem Fred eine Reihe von unverschämt guten Bikes!


----------



## ribisl (2. Dezember 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ....auch wenn´s nicht mehr meins ist - für den neuen thread....



Ebenso!
Lang ists her! Schön wars, war halt noch ein Rad mit Style und Seele......






In memoriam: Ein treuer Begleiter....


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2009)

mohrstefan und sein new old slayer beim der abendlichen night ride feier abend bier runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Räder hier im Thread!
Und der Mohrstefan findet auch immer irgendwas greisliges zum ans Radl basteln...


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich will auch! Zwar nicht ganz aktuell, aber trotzdem nett anzusehen.  











Ein aktuelles Bild kommt die Tage!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (2. Dezember 2009)




----------



## mohrstefan (2. Dezember 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> mohrstefan und sein new old slayer beim der abendlichen night ride feier abend bier runde


Winter Zeit ist Bastel Zeit


----------



## kreisel (8. Dezember 2009)

Servus,

im Moment überlege ich daran die Pike gegen eine 160 mm Gabel zu tauschen. 
In der engeren Wahl sind folgende Modelle:

RS Lyrik U-Turn Coil
RS Lyrik 2-Step Air
MZ 55 ATA 
MZ 55 ETA
SR Durolux TAD 20 QLC 

Was haltet Ihr davon? 
Gibt es evtl. Alternativen mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (Fox ist mir zu teuer)?
Zu welcher Gabel würdet Ihr mir raten oder von welcher würdet Ihr mir abraten?


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Dezember 2009)

Kommt gans darauf an...
Wie du sie forderst??
Aber alles beser, als die Pike!!


----------



## kreisel (8. Dezember 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Kommt gans darauf an...
> Wie du sie forderst??
> Aber alles beser, als die Pike!!



Damit kann ich jetzt nix anfagen. Ich fahre von längeren Touren bis zu verblockten Wurzeltrails mit kleineren Sprüngen eigentlich alles.
Die Pike ist super, nur ein bißchen kurz. Eigentlich suche ich eine Gabel die so fein anspricht wie die Pike aber mit mehr FW!


----------



## haural (8. Dezember 2009)

Lyrik U-turn. Oder wenn Gewicht u schnelle Absenkung wichtig 2-Step. Wobei ich nur Erstere erfahren hab. Ob die Genannten besser als die Pike sind bezweifle ich mal, haben halt mehr FW.


----------



## slow-old-yeti (14. Dezember 2009)

YEAH, still alive and well 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/530545]
	
[/URL]

keep on rockin´


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Dezember 2009)

Cool,ej


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Dezember 2009)

boah eh !


----------



## SchrottRox (16. Dezember 2009)

Rad ist schön und der Hintergrund hat auch was...


----------



## vest (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Slayer Cult beim gestrigen N8-Ride. Leider hatten wir nur ne Kompaktknipse mit. Will aber demnächst mal ordentliche Bilder machen.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Kettenführung ist noch Potential drin.
Schönes Bike


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2009)

auf jeden Fall was Gabel und Rahmen betrifft hat da jemand Geschmach 

geiles spaßiges Gerät oder?


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2009)

... komm schon "more steve" zeig doch mal DEIN update


----------



## vest (19. Dezember 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall was Gabel und Rahmen betrifft hat da jemand Geschmach
> 
> geiles spaßiges Gerät oder?



Das stimmt, mit dem Rahmen bin Ich absolut zufrieden und die Geometrie ist perfekt für technische Spielereien. Außerdem is der Bock absolut tourentauglich (Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach). Gabeltechnisch überleg Ich noch nächstes Jahr evtl. mal ne Lyrik Coil auszuprobieren.Vielleicht sogar in weiß. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie sich das auf die optik auswirkt. Ursprünglich wollte Ich es komplett in schwarz, aber spätestens mit dem LRS hatte sich das dann erledigt. 

Der DHX mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter und der Titanfeder sieht absolut porno aus an deiner Kiste . Ich bin nur ein bisschen skeptisch hinsichtlich des Coil Dämpfers , da der RP3 bis jetzt seinen Dienst tadellos erledigt und Ich es praktisch finde das Dämpfersetup schnell verändern zu können, ohne eine zusätzliche Feder kaufen zu müssen. Hast Du den Dämpfer eigentlich selbst umgebaut (externer Ausgleichsbehälter)?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir kommt so schnell keine andere Gabel rein. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden.
Eine weiße Gabel sieht da gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus.

Danke! Nein den habe ich so gekauft. Hier muss ich auch sagen das mir kein einziger Luftdämpfer mehr ins Slayer kommt. Wenn du einmal diesen heftigen Anstieg der Performence und des Ansprechverhaltens spürst wirst du bestimmt auch süchtig. Minimal stelle ich wärend der Fahrt am Propedal rum. Sonst bleibt er immer so wie er ist.

Vor der FOX 36


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Dezember 2009)

So
Hier mal meine Variante,zum Theme Stahl-Dämpfer(LUFTIKUS)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Dezember 2009)

Nach wie vor ein Riesenrätsel wie man einen Rahmen in diesem Federwegsbereich bauen kann, in den keine handelsüblichen Dämpfer passen.


----------



## neikless (20. Dezember 2009)

Rahmen und Dämpfer sind doch "handelsüblich ..."
aber ja gebe dir recht das ist immer mit etwas bastelei verbunden ...


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Rahmen, ist man fast immer gezwungen so ne Luft NR.zu nehmen.
Und der, hat nicht nur ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten.
Man hat ihn auch schnell ZERSTÖRT,bei nem FR,Enduro Einsatz!!!


----------



## neikless (20. Dezember 2009)

hört , hört ...


----------



## Der Toni (20. Dezember 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ....
> Man hat ihn auch schnell ZERSTÖRT,bei nem FR,Enduro Einsatz!!!



vom FR, Enduro fahren gehen die Luftdämpfer kaputt?
Oje, was mach ich nur?


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Dezember 2009)

Manche behaupten sogar,Stahl/Luft-Dämpfer
würden LEBENDIGER ihre Arbeit verrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vest (21. Dezember 2009)

So, wie versprochen noch 2 bessere Bilder von der gestrigen Tour bei teilweise unmenschlichen Temperaturen .


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Dezember 2009)

Dein linkes Standrohr, sieht ja auch nicht mehr super aus.


----------



## vest (21. Dezember 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Dein linkes Standrohr, sieht ja auch nicht mehr super aus.



 ja, Ich weiß. Wird Anfang nächsten Jahres repariert, aber noch verrichtet die 36er ihren Dienst.


----------



## Yetibike (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi, für alle die noch ein Problem mit ihrem Slayer haben.......
ist das vielleicht die Lösung?

In der Bucht wird z.Z. eine New Slayer Schwinge verkauft


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2009)

Meins in der aktuellen Konfiguration mit der neuen Cam festgehalten:


----------



## kreisel (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ich gerade beim Rumsurfen gefunden:

Vom 25. bis zum 31. Dezember: Christmas Sonderangebote, nur solange der Vorrat reicht.

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/13513/kw/Marzocchi_Roco_Coil_R_Daempfer_EBL200x57_mm_550_LBS_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Taugt der was? Der würde von seinen Einbaumaßen genau passen!
Würde sich damit die Perfomance gegenüber dem Serien-Fox verbessern?

@Fabeymer: 
Was ist da für eine Gabel, MZ AM 2 ETA (160 mm)?
Wie bist Du damit zufrieden (Performance, Steifigkeit)?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Dezember 2009)

Lieber ne Fox Vanilla(gebraucht)
Wiegt nur en bruchteil & die passende Fox-Feder,
 bekommt man auch gebraucht,günstig.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Dezember 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/234109/cat/all
Und da ist schon eine


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2009)

kreisel schrieb:


> @Fabeymer:
> Was ist da für eine Gabel, MZ AM 2 ETA (160 mm)?
> Wie bist Du damit zufrieden (Performance, Steifigkeit)?



Die Gabel ist eine AM 1von 2007 , die gab es nur als OEM. Ausstattung ETA und TST2. Nachdem mir die TST-Kartusche allerdings dreimal kaputtgegangen ist, wurde sie gegen eine TST5 getauscht. Die Gabel ist jetzt also ein Hybrid. 
Am TST5 gefällt mir, dass es endlich sinnvolle Druckstufeneinstellungen gibt, was vor allem an steilen Stufen sinnvoll ist, da die Gabel dann nicht so extrem durch den Federweg rauscht, als das zuvor mitunter der Fall war. Ansprechverhalten ist trotz Luftunterstützung sehr gut, Progression könnte wohl etwas besser sein, aber ich mag es fluffig und extreme Sachen stell ich mit dem Rad nicht an. Einen hörbaren Durchschlag gab es bisher noch nicht. 
Zur Steifigkeit kann ich nicht so viel sagen, weil ich andere Gabeln zu kurz gefahren bin. Klar, mit einer 36 oder 66 wird sie wohl nicht ganz mithalten können, aber was man nicht weiß, macht einen nicht heiß. 

Ich schau aber sporadisch immer wieder nach einer anderen Gabel um, weil es mich doch irgendwie juckt. Vor Juni/Juli wird das aber nichts, ich brauch jetzt erstmal Geld ein halbes Jahr Studienaufenthalt in Finnland. 

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben!


@ Stefan: Zu wenig Hub!


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Dezember 2009)

Ohhhhh 50,8 stimmt bischen wenig
Den gibts aber auch in 57er 
Habe den als reserve,geht prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Bugatti (27. Dezember 2009)

kreisel schrieb:


> @Fabeymer:
> Was ist da für eine Gabel, MZ AM 2 ETA (160 mm)?
> Wie bist Du damit zufrieden (Performance, Steifigkeit)?


 
Nachdem ich auch das Slayer 50 fahre, sollte es sich hier in der Serienausstattung um eine MZ AM 1 mit 160mm (ETA) handeln.
Ich persönlich bin mit der Steifigkeit ganz zufrieden, kommt aber an eine 36er Fox natürlich nicht ran. Das einzige was mich stört sind die etwas schwergängigen Verstellknöpfe - aber da liest man auch unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Das Ansprechverhalten ist sehr ordentlich und sanft.

Meine steht demnächst zum Verkauf, werde auf eine leichtere FOX TALAS 150 umrüsten.


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Januar 2010)

Mensch, hier gibt es ja noch gar keine Beiträge im neuen Jahr...

Ihr werdet doch das gute Slayer nicht überwintern lassen

Ich habe meines heute ein bisschen ausgeführt. War ein ganz schöner Modder auf der Strasse und auf Waldwegen gings furchtbar schwer


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Hat irgend jemand noch ne orginale Stahlachse in 10mm rumliegen die er nicht braucht  135x10mm Hohlachse !!
Für kleine EURO's


----------



## Lynus (16. Januar 2010)

@ SchrottRox: Schönes Bild !


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> @ SchrottRox: Schönes Bild !



Das zweite gefällt mir auch ganz gut...

Ich bin am Rumknipsen ohne Ende - aber ohne vernünftiges Sonnenlicht werden die Bilder einfach nicht so doll

ICH WILL ENDLICH WIEDER SONNE HAM!!!

...und heute pisst es schon den ganzen Tag - der Schnee schmilzt dahin. Wir hatten nicht einen Schneetag mit Sonnenschein


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2010)

Das wird ja langsam immer schöner mit dem passenden Vorbau, der grauen 55, gefällt mir!


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2010)

ja man versucht ihn zu beeinflussen wo man kann,
leider hat er immer (noch) wieder seine flausen im kopf 
er hat schon große ziele angekündigt für die season 2010 , hoffen wir mal das er
die motivation zum fahren wieder findet, steigern kann und halten kann , gell Möhrchen !

das bike ist bis auf ein paar ausrutscher langsam echt eine gelungene mischung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (19. Januar 2010)

Die Bremse sieht noch etwas oversized aus. Aber dran bleiben, Neikless


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2010)

so hab es heute mal getested ...



... nicht für Arsch aber man brauch schon einiges an POPO-Meter


----------



## njoerd (26. Januar 2010)

hab mittlerweile einen neuen lenker (boobar) und ne kefü dran


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2010)

... das passt wohl besser in den SS thread !


----------



## njoerd (26. Januar 2010)

slayer und ss


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Januar 2010)

Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benda (3. Februar 2010)

wie ist denn das slayer vom ansprechverhalten und gewicht im vergleich zum slayer sxc? blick da nicht durch


----------



## njoerd (3. Februar 2010)

also meins ist noch im fast originalzustand und deshalb noch relativ schwer, um die 18 kg, aber mit dem kann man seinem spieltrieb freiem lauf geben, es ist total wendig und spritzig.naja der van r dämpfer spricht nicht so gut an, aber der dhx oder roco tst sollen ganz gut kommen in dem bike.
bin rundum zufrieden


----------



## neikless (3. Februar 2010)

meiner Meinung nach sind SS & NEWslayer etwas progressiver
als das sxc ( recht linear ) ich mag alle drei !


----------



## haural (4. Februar 2010)

Da mein Slayer heut nach längerer Zeit (eigentlich ne Schande) auch mal wieder raus durfte, und es ein paar neue Teile (Vector Carbon, Moshcore Pedale, 36er schon etwas länger) bekommen hat, darfs auch mal wieder ins Forum:









...nur irgendwie werden meine Fotos dem Bike nie gerecht. Real gefällts mir viel besser.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (4. Februar 2010)

Wollt Euch mal mein neues Baby zeigen, ist "leicht" aufgebaut (ca. 13kg)


----------



## haural (4. Februar 2010)

Wenns nah bei 13 ist, respekt. Das habe ich auch mal probiert. Aber selbst mit ner 140er Revelation bin ich nicht unter 13,8 gekommen. Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## hardy-hardsen (4. Februar 2010)

19" der Rahmen hat mit Dämpfer 3,8kg.
Hab's aber mangels Hängewage noch nicht komplett gewogen, aber kommt rein rechnerisch auf 13,2kg fahrfertig. 
Mit Fox Float FIT 140 RLC und 2,25er UST-Reifen, XTR, X0 Zutaten usw. aber Gewicht ist ja nicht alles


----------



## haural (4. Februar 2010)

Kann schon klappen, kein Thema. Aber Realgewicht und rechnerisches Gewicht stimmen leider nicht immer...zumindest wars bei mir so. Aber du hast recht, Gewicht ist nicht alles. Deshalb hab ich auch wieder die Gabel gewechselt. Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ricole (6. Februar 2010)

HILFE!!!!

Hallo Leute,
ich benötige eure Hilfe.

Ich hab mir ein Slayer aufgebaut und bekommen meinen Umwerfer nicht montiert. Die Schraube vom Dämpfer eckt TOTAL an den Endeinstellschrauben des Umwerfers an. Was habt ihr montiert?

Ach und: TAUSCHT JEMAND SEIN 18"/19" Slayer gegen ein 21"???

Grüße und DANKE!!!


----------



## mc schrecka (6. Februar 2010)

also soweit ich das sehen kann, hast du nen falschen Umwerfer. Bei meinem liegen die Einstellschrauben weiter hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (6. Februar 2010)

Bei mir siehts das so aus:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/9/2/5/_/large/09140002.JPG

Knapp aber passt - Shimano LX TopSwing (bei mir sind auch die Schrauben weiter hinten).

Am anderen Bike ist ein Shimano XT TopSwing, da sind die Schrauben auch weiter hinten


----------



## mc schrecka (6. Februar 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts das so aus:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/9/9/2/5/_/large/09140002.JPG
> 
> ...



den gleichen hab ich auch. Ohne großes Kettenblatt gehts auch einwandfrei 

Und um den Fred wieder mit Bildern zu versorgen:


----------



## ricole (6. Februar 2010)

okay. ich suche nen neuen umwerfer. und am besten noch ein 18"/19" im tausch gegen mein 21". ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2010)

Du brauchst definitiv einen anderen Umwerfer...XT is OK!!!


----------



## ricole (6. Februar 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du brauchst definitiv einen anderen Umwerfer...XT is OK!!!



hast du drei kettenblätter vorne drauf???


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Februar 2010)

Auf dem Bild sind es nur 2,war aber mit 3 auch kein Problem.


----------



## rockyoernie (6. Februar 2010)

wenn man auf das kleine kettenblatt verzichtet geht auch ein älterer umwerfer ..mit 3 kettenblätter braucht man die umwerfer mit dem langen plastikteil oben ..glaub ab bj 06 ..
hat schon mal jemand einen sram umwerfer versucht ?? hat der platz ??


----------



## Livanh (6. Februar 2010)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> den gleichen hab ich auch. Ohne großes Kettenblatt gehts auch einwandfrei
> 
> Und um den Fred wieder mit Bildern zu versorgen:



na wenn ich des rad net kenn 
hab die rechnung gefunden!!
pm mir doch mal deine adresse, dann schick ich dir die noch zu.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (14. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt aber!!!!
Fertig mit planen, geldausgeben, basteln, und wiegen ;-)

Hier mein Slayer SE Cult 2006 in 19"

"leicht" aufgebaut mit:

Fox F32 Float 140 RLC QR15
Fox RP23 HV Dämpfer
Crossmax ST Laufräder (Sonderversion rot weiß)
Schwalbe UST Racing Ralph und Nobby Nick in 2,25"
Race Face Parts
Sram X0 und XTR Antrieb
Avid Juicy Ultimate 185/203mm
Kind Shock Stütze 

Fahrfertig 13,8kg (leider etwas mehr als erwartet) 

Bin leider wegen Schneehöhe noch nicht ausgiebig damit gefahren, der erste Eindruck ist allerdings Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2010)

sau geiles slayer, ich mags


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein absolut sinnvoll aufgebautes Slayer. Macht sicher richtig Spaß. Aber rein optisch stören mich einige Dinge wie z.B. die Verkabelung der Sattelstütze, der Sattel, die Griffe, das Rücklicht und vor allem der Mavic LRS.


----------



## kreisel (16. Februar 2010)

hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber!!!!
> Fertig mit planen, geldausgeben, basteln, und wiegen ;-)
> 
> Hier mein Slayer SE Cult 2006 in 19"
> ...




Feines Teil 
Hast Du evtl. eine genaue Teileliste mit Gewichten? Würde ich sehr interessant finden....


----------



## hardy-hardsen (16. Februar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das ist ein absolut sinnvoll aufgebautes Slayer. Macht sicher richtig Spaß. Aber rein optisch stören mich einige Dinge wie z.B. die Verkabelung der Sattelstütze, der Sattel, die Griffe, das Rücklicht und vor allem der Mavic LRS.


 
OK, über das Rücklicht können wir verhandeln  aber für die Griffe und den Sattel habe ich die Optik definitiv der Funktion untergeordnet, da meine Lieblingseisdiele seeeeehr weit entfernt ist und der Weg dort hin ist auch sehr ruppig 

Die Verlegung der Verkabelung der Sattelstütze entspricht auch nicht meinen optischen Ansprüchen, funktioniert aber perfekt, quasi ein Geheimtipp für alle zukünftigen Kind-Shock-Fahrer.

Den LRS find ich persönlich sehr schön, ist schlauchlos, steif und leicht.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Februar 2010)

das sind doch die ergon am? habse auch, sind genial! viel bessere Kontrolle.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Februar 2010)

Oha...ein sehr schönes Cult.

Juchuu...zum Geburtstag bekomme ich endlich das letzte, passende Teil in meinem Slayerpuzzel.

Klein aber fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (25. Februar 2010)

Flickzeug?


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2010)

Hörner !


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Februar 2010)

Klicki's


----------



## bestmove (26. Februar 2010)

Klingel?!


----------



## kreisel (26. Februar 2010)

Rückstrahler für die Speichen...? Geil, hatte ich als Kind auch!!


----------



## MrFaker (26. Februar 2010)

einen aufkleber, den schultüv bestanden zu haben 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2010)

windrad und spiegel am lenker ! (+ lederfransen an den lenkerenden )
benjamin blümchen quitsch elefant
naben"pfeifen"reiniger 
sisibar für die bikerbraut
Speichen-Murmeln (klackern) und Kratterauspuff !!! (wahlweise aus spielkarten in speichen)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Februar 2010)

@ neikless
haha nein aber das haben wir meinem Bruder zu seinem neuen Remedy geschenkt! Eine Willy (Biene Maja) Hupe zusammen mit den Ergongriffen 

Der hintere Hope Schnellspanner. Passend in Silber


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Februar 2010)

Soo 20,5 Zoll


----------



## kreisel (27. Februar 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der hintere Hope Schnellspanner. Passend in Silber



Klingt neben den vielen Vorschlägen irgendwie langweilig . Aber Du könntest Dich von den vielen Vorschlägen inspirieren lassen und dann die Modifikationen und Neuerungen per Bild posten....

Mein letzter Stand (Januar 2010):






Auch 20,5 Zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. Februar 2010)

CLASH OF THE TITANS


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Februar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> CLASH OF THE TITANS


 Mach dier mal Getanden !!!


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2010)

Leute, ich hätte eine Bitte an Euch: Kann mir jemand mit einem 18"-Rahmen bitte kurz die Distanz von der Gabelkrone bis zur Oberkante des Vorbaus (als kurz gesagt die Schaftlänge) ausmessen? 

Ich habe momentan keinen Zugriff auf mein Bike und meine Eltern, die über selbigen verfügen würden, sind nicht zu Hause.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2010)

18,19=130mm
20,5,22=gigantische 150mm


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2010)

Danke, aber ich brauche die gesamte Länge, also vom Gabelkonus bis zur Oberkante Vorbau. Möchte mir gerne eine Gabel besorgen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das von der Schaftlänge passt. 

Wo hast Du die Daten denn her?


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2010)

Oberkante Vorbau ??? es gibt 30,35,40 mm Vorbau-höhen!!!
Deine Schaftlänge sollte 20cm sein,biste auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Februar 2010)

Dieses Maß hängt ja immer von mehreren Faktoren ab:

Steuerrohrlänge(in diesem Fall definiert)+Einbauhöhe der Lagerschalen(je nach Wahl des Steuersatzes)+Spacer(je nach Anzahl und Maß)+Vorbauhöhe(je nach Hersteller u. Modell)

In der Regel kommt man aber mit einer 20er Schaftrohrlänge immer hin


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Mach dier mal Getanden !!!




... was für Tanten ?

denke um 20 passt !


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2010)

Euch allen auch nochmal vielen Dank! Es ging mir um ein generelles Maß, ich habe momentan noch zwei 0,5 cm Spacer verbaut, von daher ist da noch Spielraum vorhanden. Vorbau ist ein Holzfeller (42mm hoch, gerade ergoogelt), Steuersatz ist Chris King.

Denke also, dass das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (1. März 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Oberkante Vorbau ??? es gibt 30,35,40 mm Vorbau-höhen!!!
> Deine Schaftlänge sollte 20cm sein,biste auf der sicheren Seite


 


mohrstefan schrieb:


> 18,19=130mm
> 20,5,22=gigantische 150mm


Habe noch mal Nachgelesen !!!
15,16,5 18,Zoll 120mm
       19     Zoll 130mm
 20,5 & 22 Zoll 150mm


----------



## mohrstefan (9. März 2010)

:kotz::kotz:
	

Scheiß Schneeeee,Frosssst,Zerborrrrstene Baume


----------



## Doc Roots (11. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
verkauft jemand von euch sein Slayer? Suche nen Rahmen in 19 Zoll
Evtl. auch im Tausch gegen mein Slayer 90 in 20,5 Zoll...
Grüsse und ride on...


----------



## neikless (11. März 2010)

... schon wieder einer  das Thema scheint sich zu wiederholen ... (zu groß ?!)
leider gibt es nur einen "MohrStefan" im Forum und der hat sein (NewSlayer)
19"er gegen ein 20.5"er getauscht der Narr 

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Lynus (11. März 2010)

@Doc Roots: Mein 19" Slayer Rahmen-Kit steht zum Verkauf >> siehe Signatur unten. 

Schreib mich einfach an.


----------



## mohrstefan (11. März 2010)

Ich Narr
Du Zwerg
Ab 185cm Größe, ist der Rahmen ein muß
Und jetzt mit der K S Variostütze ein Super Knaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Roots (12. März 2010)

ich bin 1,86m und mein Slayer in 20,5 " passt perfekt, zum Tourenfahren etc., aber ich habe jetzt ein neues AM und zum reinen Freeriden ist der 20,5" echt zu unhandlich....deshalb mein Tauschversuch

@lynus: danke fürs Angebot, aber die Lackierung ist echt nicht mein Fall...


----------



## Lynus (12. März 2010)

Das mit der Lackierung dachte ich zuerst auch, aber in echt sieht das ganz gut aus. Hab auch von vielen anderen Bikern gesagt bekommen, dass die Farbe was hat, besonders, wenn Sonne drauf scheint. Aber du mußt ja nicht.


----------



## neikless (12. März 2010)

das "braun" rockt !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2010)

hui...ich bin 1,93 und fahre 19,5 Zoll. Habe auch auf die Handlichkeit biem Freeriden geachtete. Aber auch bei Touren und erklimmen von Bergen habe ich null probleme. Hab sogar einen 50er Vorbau drauf.


----------



## Doc Roots (12. März 2010)

@mr. freeride: yo, genau deshalb möchte ich ja jetzt auch gerne ne Nummer kleiner haben...spätestens zum Enduro-Ride in Willingen


----------



## mohrstefan (23. März 2010)

Soo gekauft, reingeteckt ,und ein muß
für jeden Enduroisten


----------



## Doc Roots (23. März 2010)

sehr gute Wahl!!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2010)

Aber bitte mit ---Fernbedienung !!
Ist ein bischen gefummel ohne,da immer eine Hand weg vom Lenker 
Hmmm GEWÖNUNGSBEDÜRFTIG


----------



## neikless (24. März 2010)

ich will / brauche keine fernbedienung nach wenigen fahrten geht der
"michael jackson gedächnis griff" in den schritt so in fleisch und blut über
das ist absolute gewöhnungsache und nach etwas übung auch total easy + sicher !


----------



## rockyoernie (24. März 2010)

Doc Roots schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> verkauft jemand von euch sein Slayer? Suche nen Rahmen in 19 Zoll
> Evtl. auch im Tausch gegen mein Slayer 90 in 20,5 Zoll...
> Grüsse und ride on...



hi .. ich würde mein 19er verkaufen .
bilder gibt´s einige in meiner galerie oder kann auch noch welche schicken 
der zustand ist noch sehr gut bis neuwertig .. sind noch keine spuren von den zügen zu sehen ..am so als anhangspunkt ;-) 
gruss bjoern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2010)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> hi .. ich würde mein 19er verkaufen .
> bilder gibt´s einige in meiner galerie oder kann auch noch welche schicken
> der zustand ist noch sehr gut bis neuwertig .. sind noch keine spuren von den zügen zu sehen ..am so als anhangspunkt ;-)
> gruss bjoern


Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Doc Roots (24. März 2010)

sieht ja echt noch gut aus...wieviel willste denn noch für das Schmuckstück haben?


----------



## rockyoernie (25. März 2010)

wieviel würdest du denn bezahlen ? weil so aller ebaymanier für 350 geht halt garnit .. da blutet mir immer das herz wenn die leute so billig die rahmen abgeben .


----------



## rockyoernie (25. März 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht


aus der kirche bin ich auch schon ausgetreten *gg
ich glaube auch nit mehr


----------



## mc schrecka (25. März 2010)

endlich wieder Sommer


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2010)




----------



## Der Toni (25. März 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


>



was hast du denn eingeworfen?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2010)

Nix großes Hi


----------



## Lynus (27. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand die genauen Abmaße (Innen-/Außendurchmesser, Breite) der Dämpferbuchsen nennen ? 

Danke im voraus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (27. März 2010)

22,2ausen x8innen


----------



## Lynus (27. März 2010)

Jetzt noch die Breite und ich bin glücklich


----------



## mohrstefan (27. März 2010)

Kommt auf den Dämpfer-Hersteller an,jeder macht sein eigenes Maß,ausen .:-(


----------



## Lynus (27. März 2010)

Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich hab den Fox RP2 aus meinem Slayer ausgebaut und in mein neues Bike eingebaut. Da sich so ein Rahmen ohne Dämpfer aber verkauft wie sauer Bier, will ich jetzt evtl. den Dämpfer wieder einbauen und ins neue Bike einen anderen (evtl. Stahlflex) einbauen. Das Problem: Bei dem Umbau damals mußte ich die Dämpferbuchsen mit ein wenig Gewalt ausbauen und konnte sie anschliessend entsorgen. D.h. selbst wenn ich sie aufgehoben hätte, könnte ich sie heute nicht mehr verwenden - außer natürlich zum Maß nehmen...
Also müssen neue Buchsen her, dazu brauche ich aber die genauen Abmessungen.

Ergo: Wenn hier jemand einen Fox Dämpfer im Allgemeinen bzw. einen RP2 im Speziellen in seinem Slayer fährt, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn derjenige mal schnell die Buchsenbreite messen und hier posten könnte.


----------



## big toe (6. April 2010)

Servus, nach langer Abwesenheit habe ich endlich mal wieder einen Grund ein Pic zu posten.

Erneuert wurden der Sattel und die Laufräder. Nächste Woche gibt es noch ein paar neue Kleinigkeiten ;-)






@Lynus

Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich morgen die Buchsen mal ausmessen, wenn du es überhaupt noch brauchst.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. April 2010)

Passt schooh !! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (7. April 2010)

Ich mag die Farbcombi blau/weiß einfach...


----------



## big toe (7. April 2010)

Danke ;-)

Musste mich an die Farbe erst mal gewÃ¶hnen, doch inzwischen gefÃ¤llt sie mir richtig gutâ¦


----------



## sannihh (9. April 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? Meine Dämpferbuchsen am Slayer 50, Fox RP23 sind ausgeschlagen....welche benötige ich und wo bekomme ich sie ???
Danke schon mal


----------



## RumbleJungle (9. April 2010)

Hi sannihh, schau mal hier:

Alu-Spacer

DU-Bushs

Lagerbreite: 22,2 mm - Bohrung: 8 mm


----------



## sannihh (10. April 2010)

Danke für die Links ))


----------



## aacho (13. April 2010)

Hallo, hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Carbon Hinterbau bei neuen Slayer SXC? Ob es stabil genug ist für harte Einsätze, wie Bikepark uws.?


----------



## kreisel (13. April 2010)

Ich denke schon, aber frag doch mal im Slayer SXC Thread nach 
Empfindlich gegen Steinschlag ...?


----------



## aacho (13. April 2010)

Jo, gegen Seitenschlag usw.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. April 2010)

Dann geh in en Carbon , slayer SXC Thread !


----------



## neikless (14. April 2010)

... slayer sxc ... die carbon streben halten auch bei hartem einsatz !
da gehen am slayer ganz andere teile kaputt zb achsen 






nebenbei die "alten" achsen (NEW Slayer) mit Mutterkopf halten deutlich besser !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (15. April 2010)

Ho,Ho 
das kann bei uns ja nicht passieren.


----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

nein solange du nur 1 cm von fast 6 cm federweg nutzt sicher nicht


----------



## aacho (17. April 2010)

Ich habe jetzt SXC 50 2010. Schauen wir mal, was das Bike so aushalten kann.


----------



## kreisel (14. Mai 2010)

So, es ist so weit:
Es knackt fürchterlich und Lagerspiel zwischen den beiden Links.

Hatte sowas schon jemand?


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Mai 2010)

Definiere dein Problem?????


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2010)

Stefan, es knackt, damit ist doch alles gesagt ;-)


----------



## kreisel (15. Mai 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Definiere dein Problem?????



Tja, ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Am auffälligsten ist das Knacken - weil es einfach nervig ist.
Die Ursache für das Knacken könnte (muß aber icht) das Lagerspiel an der Verbindung Upper-/Lower-Link sein. Das lässt sich sehr leicht feststellen, indem man das Fahrrädchen am Sattel etwas anhebt und einen Finger an die entsprechende Lagerstelle legt (in meinem Fall kann man das Lagerspiel aber auch sehen). Man spürt auch beim Anheben am Sattel, dass der Hinterbau Spiel hat.
Aber beim Fahren hört man nur das nervige Knacken.

Ich habe das Rad im Frühjahr 2007 als Auslaufmodell gekauft und seit dem auch benutzt. Sind drei Jahre eine gängige Lebensdauer für die Lager am Hinterbau?
Am Montag werde ich mein Fahrrädchen zum Händler meines Vertrauens geben damit er alle Lagerüberprüft und ggf. austauscht.
Ich vermute, dass man für den Ein- und Ausbau der Lager Spezialwerkzeug benötigt. Vermute ich da richtig?


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Mai 2010)

Drei Jahre für die Enduro Lager,ist schon ordentlich !!
Also, du nimmst den gesamten Hinterbau auseinander,expo.Zeichnung gibt es auf der Rocky Seite inkl. Drehmomend.
Und mit einem geeignetem ausdrück Werkzeug(Ratschennuß,Rohr,o.ähn) und
einem Paralelschraubstock,ist das ein Kinderspiel.
Oder du gehst zu deinem Händler
Achte darauf keine Orginalen Enduro Lager zu verwenden,die taugen nix,
sondern nur S K F !!!! die größe steht immer auf dem Lagern oder auf der Expo.Zeichnung


----------



## kreisel (15. Mai 2010)

Ah, das ist ein guter Hinweis.
Die Explosionszeichnung habe ich von BA bekommen, leider waren die Links auf deren HP defekt.
Aber die Lager von SKF zu nehmen ist ein guter Tip!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (15. Mai 2010)

@Kreisel

Ich glaube nicht dass die Lager schon ein Spiel aufweisenâ¦

HÃ¶rt sich eher nach ausgeschlagenen DÃ¤mpferbuchsen an. Leg mal einen Finger auf ReduzierhÃ¼lsen und DÃ¤mpferauge, dann den Sattel leicht anheben. Wenn sich der DÃ¤mpfer unabhÃ¤ngig von den HÃ¼lsen bewegt, dann sind die Buchsen verschlissen.

Wenn dein Bike noch von 2007 ist, dann sind auch hochwertige  INA-Lager verbaut. Schau mal aufs Lager, auf dem Innen- oder AuÃenring mÃ¼sste sich ein INA Schriftzug befinden.

Die Slayerbikes haben oft Probleme mit einem trockenlaufenden Hauptbolzen. Wenn es bei mir zu knacken anfÃ¤ngt, dann wir der Bolzen mit etwas Kupferpaste geschmiert. Meistens ist das Bike dann wieder still.

TÃ¼delÃ¼â¦


----------



## kreisel (16. Mai 2010)

@big toe:

Vielen Dank für den Tip! Die Dämpferbuchsen habe ich gerade mal gecheckt - die sind es (leider) nicht. Das Spiel ist an der Verbindung des Upperlinks zum Lowerlinks.

Ob an meinem INA-Lager verbaut sind kann ich jetzt so aus dem Stand nicht feststellen. Das Fahrrädchen ist aber ein 2006er Slayer 50 (das blau-weiße).

Das mit dem trockenlaufenden Hauptbolzen: Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, meine ich auch schon mal davon hier im Forum gelesen zu haben.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kreisel (17. Mai 2010)

So, Hinterbau ist wieder Spielfrei. Es waren genau die Lager die ich beschrieben habe.
In meinem 2006er sind Enduro-Lager verbaut gewesen. Jetzt habe ich SKF-Lager für ca. 11 Euro/Stück eingesetzt.
Der Lagertausch ist übrigens sehr einfach und auch für Laien machbar.
Schrauben auf, Bolzen raus, Lager vorsichtig heraus klopfen und das ganze dann wieder umgekehrt zurück - dabei fetten nicht vergessen.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Mai 2010)

Supi 
2010 der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## neikless (17. Mai 2010)

wach mal auf , er ist schon da ! geh mal biking !


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Mai 2010)

Es gibt noch was.
Die meisten Lager sind sehr (nicht SKF)wenig bestückt mit Fett !!!
Abhilfe ---man nehme den Dichtring (mit nem Messerspitze,Skalpell,Spitze usw)
ab!!!!!
Und Befüllste sie mit,MOLYKOTE Fett oÄhn!!
Dann U S W !!!!!
Wo Fett drinn ist , kann kein Dreck rein!!
Nix Knack!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2010)

loch voll


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> loch voll


----------



## neikless (1. Juni 2010)

er ist wieder unterwegs ...


----------



## kreisel (2. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> er ist wieder unterwegs ...



Optisch ist das Bike nicht mein Favorit, aber man sieht das es benutzt wird. 
Wovon ist die Fahrradflasche?


----------



## el Lingo (3. Juni 2010)

Die hat das Foto gemacht ;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juni 2010)

Und auch nochmal in den "Heimatthread"...


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Juni 2010)

geil


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juni 2010)

Da fehlt viel Rot


----------



## kreisel (10. Juni 2010)

Was ist das für einen Gabel, Manitou Nixon...?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Juni 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> Was ist das für einen Gabel, Manitou Nixon...?



...160 Intrinsic von 2008. Gab es in der Farbe nie zu kaufen, habe sie von einem Mechaniker des MS Intense Teams gekauft (jetzt MS Evil), der sie von Manitou direkt erhalten hatte. 

Das Ding ist so genial, kein Vergleich zur AM1. Rauscht nicht durch, spricht auf jedes Sandkorn an und gibt immer den Federweg frei, der gerade gebraucht wird. 

@ Stefan: Wo soll noch mehr rot hin? 

@ Sw!tch: Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juni 2010)

Eigendlich würde deine Gabel,mir viel besser passen


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juni 2010)

Nee, das ist der völlig falsche Rotton für Dein Slayer... 

Mit der Gabel werde ich hoffentlich alt, ich will nix anderes mehr fahren.


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juni 2010)

recht sooo


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Slayer.





Folgende Updates gab es dieses Jahr:
- Bereifung Maddy Mary in 2,35
- Syncros FR Vorbau 50 mm
- Hope Tech V2 mit 203 Scheiben vorne und hinten.

Location: im Schönbuch

Bin echt richtig zufrieden. Allerdings mit dem Stahldämpfer wiegt das Teil satte 17,9 kg. Aber es ist wenigstens stabil und ich kann damit alles machen wonach mir ist, meistens liegen die Grenzen am Fahrer.

Nach der Tour sah es dann so aus





Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## kreisel (28. Juni 2010)

Schönes Bike hast Du da! 

Erinnert mich an meins: 






Udates:
- Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
- Syntace F149 Vorbau
- Syntace Vector Lowrizer 31.8 7075 (Ist noch im Laden) 
- Laufradsatz und Gabel werden immermal wieder hin und her getauscht.
ca. 15 kg 

(Irgendwie sehen selbst von 'nem 3MP-Handy die Bilder schlimm aus)


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2010)

Mit Semi


----------



## neikless (8. Juli 2010)

... und er sieht ROT !


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo 
Gibt es da noch mehr schöne slayer's ???


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2010)

... nein Stefan deins ist das schönste im ganzen Land , aber vielleicht hinter den sieben Bergen bei den sieben Zwergen ... ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... nein Stefan deins ist das schönste im ganzen Land , aber vielleicht hinter den sieben Bergen bei den sieben Zwergen ... ?!


und das GRÖSSSTE 
20,5 den hab ich auch, ich gruße euch


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (9. Juli 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Slayer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für´n Dämpfer hast Du denn reingebaut ?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (9. Juli 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Mit Semi



Brutaler Aufbau !!!  

Vollausstattung sozusagen


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2010)

brutal trifft erbarmungslos knallhart zu !


----------



## kreisel (9. Juli 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> und das GRÖSSSTE



Naja, auch andere haben ein Großes! 
Meins z. B. ist 20,5"


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Juli 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Was für´n Dämpfer hast Du denn reingebaut ?




Servus,

ich weis es gerade nicht mehr genau. Ich bin gerade in uralub. Sobald ich wieder da bin melde ich mich bei Dir. ist ein Fox mit einer 750 Feder. Das weis ich gerade aus dem Stehgreif.

Übrigens, meins ist auch 20,5 Zoll.

Nur Riesen fahren Slayer.

Hab mir ind er aktuellen Freeride den Bericht über das Slayer 2011 durch glesen. Schade das Rocky diesen Weg einschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2010)

... kann den test nicht so wirklich glauben ... wie die das slayer2011 beschreiben
würde ich nicht mal mein altitude schlechtreden ... und das ist eben ein XC/AM bike 
mit meinem aufbau bin ich aber auf tech trail und auch bei sprüngen und freeride einlagen sehr zufrieden 
mit nem guten dämpfer und da passt ja sogar ein coil rein und entsprechenden aufbau geht sicher auch das 2011er slayer 
ganz anders zur sache ... 

darüberhinaus haben die jungs einfach einen zu großen
rahmen getestet 19" statt 18" da sie sich durch das kurze oberrohr haben täuschen lassen
und fälschlich zum nächst größeren bike gegriffen haben. durch den steilen sitzwinkel
wird das oberrohr natürlich kurzer , gewollt und sinn der straight up geo ,
deren sinn untergräbt nach natürlich wenn man einen größeren rahmen nimmt ...

ich denke slayer war gut , slayer bleibt gut !


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es gut das Sie einen 19 Zoll Rahmen genommen haben. Ich bin halt entsprechend groß und kann halt auf Tests mit 18 Zoll Rahmen nichts geben.

Das beste ist ja eh sich selber ein Bild zu machen. Sollte ich die Chance bekommen mal eins zu fahren, kann ich mir ja ein Bild machen.

Ich denk schon das Rocky nicht nochmal einen Mist produzieren wird.


----------



## kreisel (10. Juli 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Übrigens, meins ist auch 20,5 Zoll.



...und der schöne 50iger Rahmen von 2006!


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juli 2010)

Genau!! 

Das einzigste was mich etwas stört ist das ich keinen Dämpfer mit Piggy Bag reinbekomme. Oder halt nur den sündhaft teueren umgebauten Dämpfer von Fox nehmen kann. 

Aber ansonsten ein echt top bike!!


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Juli 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das Sie einen 19 Zoll Rahmen genommen haben. Ich bin halt entsprechend groß und kann halt auf Tests mit 18 Zoll Rahmen nichts geben.



hat doch damit nichts zu tun, welche größe du nehmen würdest?! 
Wie findet ein 1,55 zwerg jedes XXL-bike? ********!


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2010)

die tester schreiben ja das sie eigentlich 18"er fahren würde 
haben sich wohl durch das kurze oberrohr täuschen lassen
und daher das 19"er genommen - fehler in diesem fall einfach zu groß

für unsere großen jungs ist natürlich auch ein 19" okay

aber wer normal 20.5" fährt wird sicher auch bei 22.5" wenig freude haben
und ähnliche dinge bemängeln wie die tester in diesem bike bravo test !


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> die tester schreiben ja das sie eigentlich 18"er fahren würde
> haben sich wohl durch das kurze oberrohr täuschen lassen
> und daher das 19"er genommen - fehler in diesem fall einfach zu groß
> 
> ...


bla,bla,bla.bla 
nächste bitte!!!


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2010)

DU nix verstehen !? war ja klar !


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juli 2010)

Ich schon 20,5!!!!


Ne,eben ist es passiert en Fox RP23 ,wollte ich nie haben:-((


----------



## kreisel (13. Juli 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich schon 20,5!!!!
> Ne aber ich habe en Fox RP23 Luft,wollte ich nie haben:-((
> !



Hä, auf Deinen Bildern war doch sonst ein Coil, wieso den jetzt ein RP23?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2010)

der Herr MohrStefan ist eben im Tuning Fieber (Leichtbauwahn)

... weil er meint der spricht besser an 
bzw den kann er besser "lockouten" bergauf ! (high speed racer) jetzt hängt er uns alle ab)


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juli 2010)

So,Hi, habe einiges an diesem Hinterbau ausprobiert
Swinger,Vanilla,German A,RP2 
Nu mal en RP23
Aber ich glaube en Fox DHX 5 mit Stahlflex
ist das einzig wahre,in diesem Hinterbau,nur der Preisss


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2010)

kuck mal es geht auch in "schön"


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß neikless


----------



## Dome_2001 (14. Juli 2010)

Mohrstefan da muss ich Dir recht geben. Liebäugel auch schon sei tMonatne mit dem DHX 5 mit Stahlflex aber der Preis schreckt mich auch immer wieder ab.


----------



## kreisel (14. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> der Herr MohrStefan ist eben im Tuning Fieber (Leichtbauwahn)
> 
> ... weil er meint der spricht besser an
> bzw den kann er besser "lockouten" bergauf ! (high speed racer) jetzt hängt er uns alle ab)



So, Leichtbauwahn. Aber ob da der DHX5 das Richtige ist? 
Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher... 

Das scheint mir eher eine Studie zu werden. 

@mohrstefan: Gibts denn schon erste Resultate?

...und das schwarze ist wirklich ein schickes Teil  - kann man so lassen, evtl. ne 36er Van - aber dann wäre es imho quasi perfekt


----------



## kreisel (14. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> kuck mal es geht auch in "schön"



Das ist doch ne 180er Gabel an Mr. Freerides Slayer oder?
Wie hoch baut die Gabel denn und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Jako (14. Juli 2010)

....das ist eine 66 SL ata, die kann man stufenlos bis 140mm einfahren, fährt sich super, und wenn sie keine zicken macht funktioniert sie auch sehr gut.  meine war undicht, nach 2 jahren habe ich von marzocchi einen kostenlosen service bekommen - es wurde fast alles auf garantie ausgetauscht - jetzt funktioniert sie wieder perfekt - allerdings im RMX  das nenne ich service  da kann sich fox mal ne scheibe abschneiden.....gruß jako


----------



## big toe (14. Juli 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> So,Hi, habe einiges an diesem Hinterbau ausprobiert
> Swinger,Vanilla,German A,RP2
> Nu mal en RP23
> Aber ich glaube en Fox DHX 5 mit Stahlflex
> ist das einzig wahre,in diesem Hinterbau,nur der Preisss





Was hattest du denn für Probleme mit dem Vanilla?

Habe mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden, wie auch der Vanilla im Slayer richtig gut funktioniert.
Ist zwar bissel komplizierter, wer aber etwas technisch versiert ist, für den ist es kein Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juli 2010)

Ich höre,Vanilla ??
Der RP23 IST NOCH IN ARBEIT,OPTIMIEREN


----------



## big toe (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem, dass der Vanilla bei einer hochfrequenten Folge von SchlÃ¤gen, dumpfe Klack-Klack-GerÃ¤usche von sich gab. Man hatte das GefÃ¼hl, dass Ãffnen der DÃ¤mpfungsventile direkt zu spÃ¼ren.  Einfach mal ganz schnell den Sattel hoch und runter drÃ¼cken, aber mit wenig DÃ¤mpferhubâ¦

Hab dann DÃ¤mpfer geÃ¶ffnet,  das ProPedal (dÃ¼nner Ring) aus dem Druckstufen-Shimstack entfernt.  Dann anstatt 7,5er ViskositÃ¤t, 15er verwendet, um die fehlende DruckstufendÃ¤mpfung wieder auszugleichen. 

Autoventil umgebaut, so dass ich die Stickstoffkammer mit einer normalen DÃ¤mpferpumpe befÃ¼llen kann. 
Solange Luft in die Kammer pumpen bis die DÃ¤mpfung wieder funktioniert (nicht mehr), war bei mir ca. 3bar.

FERTIG

Wenn ich jetzt sehr feinfÃ¼hlig den DÃ¤mpfer mit der Hand beaufschlage, dann spÃ¼re ich das Ãffnen nur gering und beim fahren gar nicht mehr. 

Mich wÃ¼rde mal interessieren ob der DHX 5 die gleichen Probleme hat????

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2010)

Hier mal wieder mein Slayer, jetzt mit komplett schwarzem LRS, nachdem sich vor einem knappen Monat bei meinem Bontrager LRS bei einem Speichenriss auch gleich noch der Nabenflansch mitverabschiedet hat.
Den Umbau auf 2x9 gab es ja schon zu sehen, gefällt mir super so und das große KB vermisse ich gar nicht.


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2010)

sehr chic ! was fährst du jetzt < 24/36 ? das KB sieht ziemlich klein aus ?
vor allem die gabel kommt richtig gut , los raus aus dem keller !


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juli 2010)

Mit Bash muß der Umwerfer,tiefer dh,die Befestigungs Schraube für den Zug,
kann im kleinen Kettenblatt an der Schwinge, beim einfedern ANSCHLAGEN ! !


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2010)

Der Umwerfer steht unten schon auf Anschlag, sozusagen am Fuße des Türmchens.  Aber danke für den Hinweis.

Ich fahre im Moment noch 32-22, habe aber ein 36 KB noch rumliegen, das ich auch mal testen werde. Schließlich habe ich ja extra einen 36er Bash gesorgt.
Und das Rad kommt raus, keine Sorge. Nur die letzten beiden Tage war das Wetter nicht so toll und ich habe hier auch noch ein Essay, das geschrieben werden will. Dem tun ein paar Tage Bike-Abstinenz ganz gut...
Die Gabel geht auch richtig gut und im Vergleich mit der AM1 wertet sie das ganze Bike auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juli 2010)

Und da kratzt NIX,am Lack ???


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2010)

Absoluto nada!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juli 2010)

ich bin die 66 immer mit ca. 15-16 cm gefahren. Bei dem vollen Federweg war die Geo schon recht merkwürdig.


----------



## kreisel (25. Juli 2010)

Hm, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Ich habe mein Slayer zuerst mit ner  RS Pike Coil gefahren und war super zufrieden damit, obwohl die Pike mit ca. 520 mm niedrig baut.

Jetzt fahr ich eine MZ AM 2 SL (umgebaut auf Stahlfeder von COSMIC, weil TST defekt) mit ca. 150-155 mm FW. Anfänglich war das Fahrverhalten irgendwie komisch weil die MZ ca. 10 mm höher bauen als RS, aber jetzt finde ich es geil. Wenn jetzt die MZ noch die Performance der Pike hätte wäre es kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juli 2010)

also ich finde die Fox 36 Talas absolut perfekt für das Slayer.
Alleine schon von der Funktion her.
Naja und leichter ist sie eben auch......jetzt ist das Gewicht schön ausgeglichen. Top, top, top

Den DHX 5 habe ich durch einen riesen Zufall und mit viel Glück bei Ebay bekommen. Auch noch sehr günstig. Sollte ich ihn mir neu kaufen müssen, müsste ich auch verdammt lange überlegen.


----------



## kreisel (25. Juli 2010)

Also, unter uns Pastorentöchtern:
Das von Mr. Freeride ist das feinste Slayer überhaupt, gefolgt von neikless's.


----------



## vest (26. Juli 2010)

Aktueller Aufbau:


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Juli 2010)

Ok Mr.Freeride wird wohl das Feinste sein
Bloß Hi Neikless hat überhaubt kein New Slayer


----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2010)

@ mohrstefan : wenn der Kuchen redet , haben die Krümel Pause !

(auch wenn ich eins hatte , darf ich wohl nicht mitreden)


----------



## kreisel (26. Juli 2010)

Achso, neikless hat sich nur irgendwo ein Bild geholt?!
Das ist natürlich ein dicker Hund, dann nehme die Aussage zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
Dann war das wohl auch das Bike Mr. Freeride auf dem Bild - hm. Trotzdem: Feines Fahrrädchen hat er da.

Und wiese hat neikless sein New Slayer nicht mehr? Hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2010)

das hier war mal meins ...


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Juli 2010)

Hi habe auch noch eins Gefunden anno Tip Top 


Nur Lang ist her !!!


----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2010)

fein ... aber das ist doch ein sxc ! du kennst dich aus  mr.neun.mal.klug


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Juli 2010)

vest schrieb:


> Aktueller Aufbau:


The black beauty'S


----------



## SVK1899 (27. Juli 2010)

ich gebe mr. freeride recht! mit der talas und dem dhx 5 einfach top.
hier meine letzte ausbaustufe zum touren, schön wars...................


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Juli 2010)

Supi noch sooon Black Beauty DHX 5 Bike


----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2010)

ula u uh la la mohr stefan ga ga 
you speak englisch werry wäll 
die letze schönheit wollt ich mal für dich kaufen aber du wolltest ja nicht
nicht mal den dämpfer


----------



## SVK1899 (28. Juli 2010)

stimmt, ich erinner mich! schade, dass es damals nicht geklappt hat.
aber neikless du hattest recht, ich konnte es doch noch sehr gut verkaufen !!!


----------



## Jako (28. Juli 2010)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> hier meine letzte ausbaustufe zum touren, schön wars...................



ganz schön flache gegend für ein slayer..... schönes slayer  .....ich kann mich von der optik her an die CB-Laufräder einfach nicht gewöhnen.... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quhjay (1. August 2010)

Meine Kuh:


----------



## Jendo (2. August 2010)

Von der Größe eher ein Elefant. Das Rad ist ja riesig


----------



## quhjay (2. August 2010)

Stimmt, 22".

Irgendwo hier wurde doch mal diskutiert, wer das größte hat?


----------



## kreisel (2. August 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


> Stimmt, 22".
> 
> Irgendwo hier wurde doch mal diskutiert, wer das größte hat?



Ich glaube Du hast gewonnen!


----------



## quhjay (2. August 2010)

Yeah! Her mit meinem Preis!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte nochmal auf des geplante Slayer/ Rocky- Treffen in meiner Signatur hinweisen.
Interesse? => PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sannihh (8. August 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


> Meine Kuh:



auweia...ein slayer mit trinkflasche


----------



## mohrstefan (8. August 2010)

Größer geht nimmer


----------



## quhjay (9. August 2010)

Die obligatorische Rocky-Mountain-Trinkflasche im obligatorischen Rocky-Mountain-Flaschenhalter. Wo ist Dein Problem  ?


----------



## quhjay (9. August 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Größer geht nimmer



:hutziehsmiley:

:dankesagesmiley:


----------



## Bugatti (9. August 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


> Die obligatorische Rocky-Mountain-Trinkflasche im obligatorischen Rocky-Mountain-Flaschenhalter. Wo ist Dein Problem  ?


 
Das sind nur die Neider, die einen zu kleinen Rahmen fahren und kein Flaschenhalter Platz hat!


----------



## mohrstefan (9. August 2010)

So
Kennt jemand,der jemanden kennt,der jemand kennt der mein 20,5 brauch,nur Rahmen


----------



## quhjay (9. August 2010)

Ich plane einen neuen LRS.

Ziel: stabil & möglichst leicht, maximal 600,- Taler, für mein Gewicht freigegeben (~112 kg), Einsatzzweck: Enduro bis Freeride light. Optisch sollten die Rundstücke einigermaßen zum Bike passen.

Derzeit gefällt mir folgende Kombination: Hope pro II mit Syncros FR DS 32
oder AM DS 28.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. August 2010)

ich habe langsam kein Bock mehr.
Meine Bremse macht hinten so einen irren Lärm wenn ich bremse.
Schaut aus als wenn die Vibrationen, die beim Bremsen entstehen auch in den Hinterbau übergehen. Alles zusammen gibt ein krächtzen und klingeln.
Mit der 203er Scheibe war es die Hölle. Mit der 180 ist es besser geworden, aber noch immer absolut nervig. 

Habt ihr sowas auch?


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2010)

Was für ne Bremse/Stopper ?


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich habe langsam kein Bock mehr.
> Meine Bremse macht hinten so einen irren Lärm ...



kau dir ne *hope* m4 oder x2 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> kau dir ne *hope* m4 oder x2 !


Ja, oder so,null PROBLEMO !!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. August 2010)

Hayes Stroker


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

:kotz: hayer avid formula magura ...


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2010)

Uhhhhhhhhhhh
gesi. oder orga.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. August 2010)

gesi.
die nächsten Bremsen die ich kaufe werden auch keine Hayes mehr sein. Ich bin jetzt so viele gute Bremsen an den Testbikes gefahren....ich muss mal was neues auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.

Das Problem ist nur das mein ganzes Hab und Gut (und noch viel mehr) jetzt in die neue Wohnung fließen wird.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2010)

Ahhh 
problem gelöst 
Besorg dier organ,Beläge
Son ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch an meiner alten M 4
SWISS STOP oder COOL STOP werden helfen ))


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

ich find es krass das du den mohr auch schon verstehst (niko) ... 
orga ist schon besser !


----------



## Sw!tch (20. August 2010)

na endlich 

...was für testbikes/wo?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. August 2010)

Na in Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. August 2010)

das slayer hat ein update bekommen, ich glaub ich hab's wieder lieb.


----------



## neikless (26. August 2010)

ist ja zum liebhaben


----------



## Fabeymer (31. August 2010)

So, eine kleine Frage an die Gemeinde: Meint Ihr, dass dieser Dämpfer hier in den New Slayer Rahmen passt? 
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...-evolver-isx-6-07-200-x-56-85-7695/index.html
Ich war am Wochenende am Semmering und vom Park genauso begeistert wie von der Performance meiner Nixon und jetzt reizt mich die Idee eines einheitliches Fahrwerks.
Rahmengröße ist 18", falls das was ausmachen sollte.

Noch kurz zum Park selbst: Ich bin eigentlich den ganzen Tag den Freeride gefahren und der hat mir super gefallen. Ist alles drin: Anlieger, Wurzelfelder, ein kleines Steinfeld, ein paar Stufen, durch die man sich eine gute Linie suchen muss, immer mal wieder Shoreelemente, Sprünge, bei denen auch ein Aerophobiker wie ich immer mutiger wurde; kurz gesagt: einfach supergeil!
Den Downhill habe ich nicht probiert, weil ich mehr oder weniger spontan in den Park gefahren bin. Momentan bin ich für 4 Wochen arbeitstechnisch im Wienerwald und habe das Bike inkl. Halbschale und Schienbeinschoner für Touren eingepackt, da wollte ich nichts riskieren, zumal noch eine Woche Pflicht vor mir liegt. 

Den Park kann man definitiv empfehlen!


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. August 2010)

Galub nicht das es passen wird. Der Ausslgeichsbehälter ist denke ich nicht möglich. Würde mich auf jedenfall schwer wundern.


----------



## rockyoernie (31. August 2010)

dämpfer mit ausgleichbehälter passen nicht in den new slayer .. hab ich schon mal versucht .. geht in beiden richtungen nicht .. ich fahr das bike mit romic ,der funzt richtig gut


----------



## hugolost (31. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (31. August 2010)

Hi
Sooon Can. Rotes Teil hätte ich auch noch abzugeben !!
Bild ist Cool ab in die Enduro thread.


----------



## hugolost (31. August 2010)

Mehr Rot soll nicht dran.


----------



## mohrstefan (31. August 2010)

Da fehlt das "P" Tüpfelchen !!


----------



## hugolost (31. August 2010)




----------



## Dome_2001 (21. September 2010)

Kurze Frage an Euch.

Will mir eine Kind Shock kaufen. Erstmal die Frage, welchen Durchmesser benötige ich? ICh denke es war 30,9 mm?

Würdet Ihr eher eine I900 oder I950 kaufen? Vorteile NAchteile?

Danke Euch mal.

Grüße


----------



## Fabeymer (21. September 2010)

Jap, ist 30,9mm.

Soweit ich weiß unterscheidet das 900er und das 950er Modell lediglich die Kröpfung.


----------



## Dome_2001 (21. September 2010)

und das soll kanppe 50 Euro Preisunterschied machen? 

Aber danke für die Info!!


----------



## mohrstefan (21. September 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jap, ist 30,9mm.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß unterscheidet sich das 900er und das 950er Modell lediglich über die Kröpfung.


Der 900 hat nur ne Schraube in der Mitte aller Kaloje :-((
Der 950 hat Supi zwei Schrauben aller NC17,Thomson,usw und das teil ist viel Stabieler und besser eintzustellen !
KAUFTIPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabeymer (22. September 2010)

Zusammengefasst: 

Die 900er hat eine Einschraubenklemmung und Versatz, die 950er ist gerade und hat eine Zweischraubenklemmung.


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. September 2010)

wunderbar, hab soeben die 950 dann bestellt. bin dann mal gespannt und voller vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shatsho (23. September 2010)

Hey Leute, ich habe ein Slayer SXC 30 MTB, würde gerne die Gabel "Marzocchi 55 R 160mm" durch eine von Fox Talas austauschen. Welches Model würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?[FONT="] 
[/FONT]


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

keine 36er vor Baujahr 2009


----------



## neikless (23. September 2010)

nimm eine VAN oder Float !


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

soweit wollte ich nicht gehen, es stimmt aber.
an erster stelle steht bei mir die van, dann die float, zum schluss die talas.


----------



## Shatsho (23. September 2010)

Ich dachte eine Gabel, bei der ich den Federweg verstellen kann, wäre die bessere Wahl? Ich kann auf schnelles Bergauffahren nicht verzichten


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (23. September 2010)

Jetzt bin ich auch mal gespannt was an der TALAS so schlecht sein soll.


Fahre selber eine 2008er TALAS rlc und hab wirklich 0 probleme damit.

Triftigster minuspunkt ist wohl die mangelnde Funktion der Druckstufeneinsteller. Das spielt nach einer Weile aber echt keine Rolle mehr.

Alles andere top - keine Defekte - Ansprechverhalten nachdem sie eingefahren ist gut (luftgabeltypisch halt)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Höhenverstellung unverzichtbar deshalb kommt für mich eigentlich nur die Talas in frage...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch mal gespannt was an der TALAS so schlecht sein soll.
> 
> 
> Fahre selber eine 2008er TALAS rlc und hab wirklich 0 probleme damit.
> ...



Daher habe ich geschrieben, "Modelle ab 2009".
2009 hat man die Druckstufen überarbeitet, jetzt sind sie wirklich über einen breiten bereich getrennt voneinander verstellbar.

Wer eine Absenkung braucht, soll eine fahren.


----------



## Shatsho (23. September 2010)

Und welches Talas Model (2009 bis 2011) wäre da besser?
FIT TERRALOGIC?
FIT RLC?
FIT RL?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

kann man nicht pauschal beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2010)

Shatsho schrieb:


> Ich dachte eine Gabel, bei der ich den Federweg verstellen kann, wäre die bessere Wahl? Ich kann auf schnelles Bergauffahren nicht verzichten



Fehlt Dir denn momentan eine Absenkmöglichkeit?

Gibt es die von Dir gennanten Modelle überhaupt als 36? FIT-Kartuschen haben doch eh alle und bei den 36 gibt es meines Wissens nach nur R und RC2.

Würde trotzdem eine VAN nehmen und bei Bedarf mit einem kleinen Spanngurt abseken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Fehlt Dir denn momentan eine Absenkmöglichkeit?
> 
> Gibt es die von Dir gennanten Modelle überhaupt als 36? FIT-Kartuschen haben doch eh alle und bei den 36 gibt es meines Wissens nach nur R und RC2.
> 
> Würde trotzdem eine VAN nehmen und bei Bedarf mit einem kleinen Spanngurt abseken.




2011 hat sich einiges mit FIT und OB bei der 36er geändert.


----------



## sannihh (24. September 2010)

ich fahre seit zwei Jahren auch die Van und bin super zufrieden....auf langen Anstiegen nehm ich einfach nen Spanngurt, ansonsten kein wippen und super Ansprechverhalten


----------



## mohrstefan (24. September 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> nimm eine VAN oder Float !


Mach das Inserrad !!


----------



## Shatsho (25. September 2010)

Wie bindet ihr so ein Spanngurt an? Das hebt auch ohne Probleme?


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2010)

Der Gurt wird zwischen Gabelkrone und der Brücke zwischen den Tauchrohren befestigt. Einhaken, einfedern, festzurren - fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (5. Oktober 2010)

Vor einigen Tagen/Wochen wurde doch die Syntace Kettenführung vorgestellt. Vom Prinzip gefällt mir das Teil sehr gut, aber gabs da nicht mal was ähnliches mit einer Rolle die ebenfalls an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wurde?
Mit ein bißchen gewurschtel könnte das Syntaceteil vielleicht auch ans Slayer passen, die Kettenstrebe sieht der Liteville-Kettenstrebe an der Stelle ja recht ähnlich, aber die Kettenführung ist einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

heute beim putzen von meinem Bike entdeckt





Dann wende ich mich mal am Montag an meinen Radhändler meines vertrauens. 4 Jahre hat der Hinterbau gehalten. Meint Ihr das geht noch über Garantie?


----------



## neikless (9. Oktober 2010)

crash replacement wäre fair ! (austausch zum "guten" preis)


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. Oktober 2010)

als erstbesitzer und nur 4 Jahre alt hoffe ich das es umsonst von statten geht ...

hat man bei rocky keine 5 jahre garantie auf den rahmen? bin ja nicht gestürzt oder rennen gefahren ..


----------



## njoerd (9. Oktober 2010)

5 jahre meine ich auch. ach das wird schon


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2010)

bei mir hat es ohne Probleme funktioniert. Muss das Bild und deine Rechnung zu BA schicken.


----------



## neikless (10. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht hast du ja glück , frag den frank


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Oktober 2010)

Meins:






Sw!tch, ich glaube ich werde auf Dich hören und die blauen Endkappen gegen schwarze ersetzen...


----------



## tec1944 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ich habe den Deckel von dem "Umwerferstumpf" verloren 
Gibt es Alternativen? Oder hat jemand die Maße, könnte mir vielleicht was drehen lassen...in der Ecke ist es schwer genau zu messen...

Gruß Kay


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2010)

Frag mal bei Bikeaction oder Kimmerle nach, sonst Weinkorken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (21. Oktober 2010)

Farbeimer 

gute idee! ansonsten ist es nämlich absolut TOP


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Oktober 2010)

Richtig erkannt, an Farbeimer ist mein Nick angelehnt. 

Ich hab vor, das Rad über den Winter noch ein bisschen zu "schwärzen", stelle es mir nämlich ganz hübsch vor, wenn die rote Gabel den einzigen richtigen Farbakzent darstellt.
Ansonsten danke für das Kompliment und noch eine gute Zeit in Canada!


----------



## neikless (21. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-Ahead-Steuersatz-Vorbaudeckel-1-1-8-/120635093509?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c16697205
ich hab hier auch noch diverse deckel , bei interesse PN !

aber eigentlich ist das nicht mal die briefmarke wert bekommst du doch überall !


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Oktober 2010)

Meinst Du mich oder den Kollegen mit dem Loch im Umwerferstumpf? 
Falls mich: ich bin mir genau so einer bestens versorgt.


----------



## kreisel (28. Oktober 2010)

Das könnte doch ein Slayer-Nachfolger sein, zumindest wird ein ähnliches Hinterbauprinzip angewendet:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (30. Oktober 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> Das könnte doch ein Slayer-Nachfolger sein, zumindest wird ein ähnliches Hinterbauprinzip angewendet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genaaaaaau ! Voll der potenzielle Nachfolger ! 

http://www.77designz.com/?page_id=22

Haben voll viele Gemeinsamkeiten ! Einen angelenkten Dämpfer und zwei Räder !


----------



## sannihh (7. November 2010)

Hilfe!!!
mir ist heute bei meinem Slayer (2007 er ) ein Bolzen vom Hinterbau durchgebrochen :-(((
habt ihr Tipps und Erfahrungen wo ich schnell Ersatz herbekomme und wo ich eine Zeichnung/Beschreibung vom Aufbau herbekomme ? Habe bisher nichts im Netz gefunden.Danke schon mal


----------



## mohrstefan (7. November 2010)

Schau mal unter Bikeaction !!
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf
Und ab,zum nächsten Rocky Händler )


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2010)

Radsport Kimmerle.
Der hat fast alles da und ist fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slow-old-yeti (7. November 2010)

@sannihh:   ui mir auch, wars auch der mittlere ?
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/779412]
	
[/URL]
Das Teil ist ja extrem filigran , gibts da nix robusteres ? 
Hat jemand einen Tipp ? 
ride-free s-o-y


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2010)

doch, die Neuen sind verstärkt.
Radsport Kimmerle hat mir ruckzuck was zugeschickt.


----------



## sannihh (8. November 2010)

@slow-old-yeti, 
ja genau der ist bei mir auch durch

danke für die Tipps ))


----------



## quhjay (9. November 2010)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht, die Dämpferaufnahme umzudrehen?


----------



## mohrstefan (9. November 2010)

Warum und was für einen Sinn macht das


----------



## neikless (9. November 2010)

mohrstefan frag du mal nicht nach dem Sinn 

ich glaube im sxc thread hat mal jemand die Dämpfer"Dreieck"Aufnahme
am Unterrohr gedreht glaube ich in Verbindung Dämpfer mit mehr Hub dann mehr
Federweg so in der Theorie, habs nicht weiter verfolgt, in Sachen Stabilität
hätte ich bedenken ... aber KA ob du das meintest ?! Falls ja such da mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quhjay (9. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Einfach mal so. Hier probieren ja einige Kollegen alles mögliche aus. Das mittlere Loch, also die Dämpferaufnahme, ist ja weiter hinten als die anderen beiden. Also  müsste man das Teil doch um 180° drehen können. Wofür auch immer....


----------



## quhjay (9. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> mohrstefan frag du mal nicht nach dem Sinn
> 
> ich glaube im sxc thread hat mal jemand die Dämpfer"Dreieck"Aufname
> am Unterrohr gedreht uch glaube incl Dämpfer mit mehr Hub dann mehr
> ...




Okay, werd mich da mal schlau lesen. Ich meinte das Teil, wo beim Kollegen über mir der Bolzen gebrochen ist.


----------



## neikless (9. November 2010)

wie gesagt SXC thread ! ja viel erfolg die bolzen brechen leider gern, Lösung : Vorrat anlegen !

Du willst den Umlenkhebel umdrehen ??? OMG ! NEIN !


----------



## mohrstefan (9. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> mohrstefan frag du mal nicht nach dem Sinn
> 
> ich glaube im sxc thread hat mal jemand die Dämpfer"Dreieck"Aufnahme
> am Unterrohr gedreht glaube ich in Verbindung Dämpfer mit mehr Hub dann mehr
> ...


GEWITTER !!!


----------



## neikless (9. November 2010)

mehr Gewitter !!!


hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> Ich hab's getan....
> 
> Hab meinem Slayer SXC einen Fox DHX Air 2010 mit 216mm Einbaulänge und 63mm Hub spendiert. Mit diesem Umbau habe ich zwei Dinge behoben, die mich am SXC gestört haben, erstens erhöht sich der Federweg auf 165mm (nachgemessen) und das Ventil am Ausgleichsgehäuse ist endlich zugänglich. Weder der Umlenkhebel noch der Dämpfer oder der Umwerfer schlagen an. Die Geometrie blieb auch gleich, das Rad federt nun weiter ein. Um den Dämpfer unterzubringen, habe ich die Befestigungslaschen gedreht und neue Befestigungsbohrungen ausgemessen und gebohrt.
> Der Dämpfer wurde auch mit Nadellagern für besseres Ansprechverhalten ausgestattet und die Zusatzluftkammer mit Kunststoffstreifen reduziert, um das Durchsacken im mittleren Federweg zu beseitigen.
> ...


----------



## mohrstefan (9. November 2010)

Gewitter !!
SXC via New Slayer !!


----------



## neikless (10. November 2010)

übergreifendes-Slayer-aller-Art-Gewitter sozusagen ...


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2010)

wichtig im zusammenhang mit den brechenden bolzen ist, vorallem bei der alten, nicht vertärkten version sehr genau aufs drehmoment zu achten. (10nM)


----------



## wuerope5 (12. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> mehr Gewitter !!!



hey neikless, 
super idee das mit dem längeren dämpfer 
wie hat sich die geo und tretlager durch den einbau verändert und wieso bei einem 216 er dämpfer mit 63 hub 165 federweg 
63 x 2,76 übersetzung ~ 175 mm

gruß robert


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. November 2010)

das hat doch nicht der neikless gemacht.

wieso macht ihr alle eure Bikes kaputt?
Meine Bolzen haben bis jetzt gehalten....und ich achte nie auf Anzugsmomente. Mit Gefühl handfest 
Die verstärkten Bolzen gibt es nur als Erstazteil oder was? Original verbaut waren sie noch nie oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2010)

Die ersten Bolzen sind im SXC gebrochen.
(Aluachse mit  Innengewinde, Aluschraube )

Als Ersatz wurde die Bolzen vom New Slayer angeboten.
dickere Aluachse mit Außengewinde, Mutter)

Zwischenzeitlich hat man neue Bolzen entwickelt.
(dickere Aluachse mit Innengewinde, Stahlschraube)

Die wurden ab 2010 im SXC serienmäßig verbaut und werden als Ersatzteil verkauft.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. November 2010)

Früher waren es 10-15 HEUTE 20-25 Meter was die Kits HIPPE !!
Wozu gibt es INTENSE M9 USW wohl nicht für die Eisdiele,ODER ??


----------



## SchrottRox (27. November 2010)

Unfassbar, wie kann man nur so etwas versteigern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180588780403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Aber wenigstens gehört er jetzt mir


----------



## mohrstefan (27. November 2010)

16,5 Zoll :-((
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320614282422&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT
Und ich binn's los )


----------



## SchrottRox (28. November 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 16,5 Zoll :-((
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320614282422&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT
> Und ich binn's los )



...und was kommt jetzt? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Dezember 2010)

So, langsam beginnt der Aufbau.

Das Teil ist in einem wirklich super Zustand und kann sich sehen lassen:


----------



## Doc Roots (20. Dezember 2010)

sehr geil, viel Spaß beim Aufbau....


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2010)

...auch wenn du vielelicht (noch) nicht darüber nachgedacht hast:
Schick den Dämpfer zu TFT und lass ihn dort machen.
Wirst das Bike nicht wieder erkennen!


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...auch wenn du vielelicht (noch) nicht darüber nachgedacht hast:
> Schick den Dämpfer zu TFT und lass ihn dort machen.
> Wirst das Bike nicht wieder erkennen!



Hm, was machen die damit? Ich habe das Luftvolumen etwas verkleinert und den Quadring getauscht. Bin so eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Habe ich an dem anderen Slayer auch gemacht und von der Performance her richtig gut. Das Rotwild E1 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht besser, mehr Vergleich hab ich nicht. Oh doch, das RMX...aber das ist eine andere Liega...Stahlfeder halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2010)

SXC kannst du damit nicht vergleichen.
SXC rauscht eher durch den Federweg, Kammer verkleinern macht Sinn.

Beim Slayer ist das grundlegend anders!
Der Hinterbau ist eher so angelenkt, dass man den Federweg nicht ganz ausnutzen kann.
(iWr versuchen es in Kürze mit einer größeren Luftkammer)

Das Tuning von TFT ändert daran erst einmal nix.
Aber der Hinterbau klebt anschließend förmlich am Boden!

Beim Falltest aus 50cm klebt das Hinterrad sofort am Boden, wie ein Stahldämpfer.
Das geld ist bestens angelegt.


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt erfreue ich mich erst mal mit dem Aufbau - danach werde ich mich an die Feinheiten ranwagen. Das mit dem Dämpfer ist schon mal ein guter Tip 

Auch der Achsentausch wird gemacht!

Bei der Bremse habe ich mir erst mal einen rießen Schnitzer erlaubt  Bin günstig an Formula Oro K18 rangekommen (ich hab ja nix gegen Italy), aber ob so eine Südländerin zu nem Kanadier passt??? Na, ja...ist ja noch nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss...


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe bei dier berürd sich oder schlägt nichts an am Hinterbau
Binn gespannt aufen AUFBAU


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Dezember 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei dier berürd sich oder schlägt nichts an am Hinterbau
> Binn gespannt aufen AUFBAU



Bei meinem anderen Slayer ist alles ok. Hab noch gar nicht verglichen, ob da ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden besteht...

Morgen werden die Felgen eingespeicht - sind vorhin eingetroffen. Bin auch gespannt wie die Räder aussehen, wenn se fertig sind.


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Dezember 2010)

Sodele, habe heute mal (privisorisch) eine Felge umgespeicht. Bin mir jetzt gar nimmer so sicher, ob mir das gefällt  Die weißen Speichen sind eh zu lang und müssten getauscht werden. Wieder gegen weiße? Wären schwarze schöner? Rote Nippel oder schwarze? Vielleicht die Räder lassen wie sie sind? Im Moment bin ich völlig Ratlos...

Vorgestellt hatte ich mir ja ursprünglich rote Felgen, weiße Speichen und schwarze Nippel. Dann die ganzen Decals abmachen und weiße Ahornblätter in verschiedenen Größen aufbringen. So wie es hier schon der ein oder andere gemacht hat. So sicher bin ich mir jedoch nun nicht mehr. Ich glaube ich muss das Bild noch ne Weile auf mich wirken lassen:


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?
Sieht aus wie ein "Kirmesfahrrad".
Der ganze bunte Kram lenkt von der schönen lackierung ab.

Außerdem beißen sich die Rottöne.
Deine Frau würde dich mit so Klamotten am Leib sicher nicht zur Tür raus lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quhjay (21. Dezember 2010)

Beißen sich die Rottöne oder sieht das nur auf dem Photo so aus?

Die weißen Speichen finde ich ganz schick.


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Dezember 2010)

Das rot kommt ganz gut hin. Muss mal sehen, binmir echt nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Dome_2001 (21. Dezember 2010)

Also mir gefällt es so nicht. Ich würde SChwarze Felgen, event. Rote Nippel nehmen und versuchen den Fokus mehr auf den echt sehr schönen Rahmen zu bringen.


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Dezember 2010)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt es so nicht. Ich würde SChwarze Felgen, event. Rote Nippel nehmen und versuchen den Fokus mehr auf den echt sehr schönen Rahmen zu bringen.



Schwarze Felgen hätt ich ja...die weißen Speichen lassen, oder auch schwarze nehmen? Rote Nippel wären noch da...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2010)

max weiße Speichen.
ich würde die Laufräder sogar ganz schwarz lassen


----------



## kreisel (21. Dezember 2010)

Für was sollten weiße Speichen gut sein? Werden die Speichen dadurch schwerer?
Mach einfach alles schwarz, dann lenkt auch nix vom schönen Rahmen ab! Maximal rote Nippel!!


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Dezember 2010)

Mir persönlich gefallen halt diese schwarzen Reifen-Felgen-Kombis net so sehr. Sieht für meinen Geschmack sehr Klobig aus. Darum habe ich eigentlich lieber ganz normale silberne (auch am besten bei Steinschlag).
Die weißen Speichen sind schon recht schick, aber auch sehr empfindlich. Sind gepulfert, aber trotzdem platzt an den Kreuzungspunkten der Lack schnell ab. Ich denke ich werde mir schwarze Speichen und Nippel bestellen und dann schaun wir mal wie es rüberkommt...

Gibt es eine vernünftige Möglichkeit den Zug für die verstellbare Sattelstütze zu verlegen? Hab noch eine Maverick-Stütze hier, aber irgendwie hab ich nicht den rechten Einfall


----------



## el Lingo (21. Dezember 2010)

Schwarze Laufräder, ganz klar! Und auch sonst nicht so viel Rot, höchstens ein klein wenig Weiß mit dazu. Ich habe mal vor Jahren ein super schönes Altitude t.o. hier gesehen, dass war mehr als gut aufgebaut, was die Farben angeht. Nimm es Dir mal als Inspiration: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/4/3/4/_/large/RMaltitudet.o.96.JPG


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Sieht aus wie ein "Kirmesfahrrad".
> Der ganze bunte Kram lenkt von der schönen lackierung ab.
> 
> ...


 Schwartze Felgen, ganz klar


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Dezember 2010)

OK. Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Die Mehrheit will schwarze Felgen?


...dann mach ich die Roten drauf!

...ich will doch nicht, dass ich beim nächsten Eisdielenbesuch womöglich ein ähnliches Rad treffe, hrhrhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. Dezember 2010)

hr hr hr hr >:-()


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> .....
> ...ich will doch nicht, dass ich beim nächsten Eisdielenbesuch womöglich ein ähnliches Rad treffe, hrhrhr.



Stimmt, da stehen die Dinger zuhauf rum!
(Immer wenn ich mit meinem Bruder unterwegs bin, erkenne es nur an seinen grauen Felgen)


----------



## quhjay (21. Dezember 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Gibt es eine vernünftige Möglichkeit den Zug für die verstellbare Sattelstütze zu verlegen? Hab noch eine Maverick-Stütze hier, aber irgendwie hab ich nicht den rechten Einfall



Hab mal ne recht passable Lösung mit nem Schrumpfschlauch gesehen. 
Der Schrumpfschlauch war über die Außenhülle der Sattelstützenlenkerfernbedienung und über die Bremsleitung gezogen.


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Dezember 2010)

quhjay schrieb:


> Hab mal ne recht passable Lösung mit nem Schrumpfschlauch gesehen.
> Der Schrumpfschlauch war über die Außenhülle der Sattelstützenlenkerfernbedienung und über die Bremsleitung gezogen.



Ahhh, das wäre eine Möglichkeit...das könnte einigermaßen passabel aussehen. Mal sehen, ob noch Ideen kommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2010)

am 16,5er Rahmen geht es eng zu.
Da ist guter Rat teuer.


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> am 16,5er Rahmen geht es eng zu.
> Da ist guter Rat teuer.



Ja das stimmt - da werde ich die Schalt- und Bremsleitungen auch anderst verlegen, bzw. eine der originalen Leitungsbefestigung auslassen müssen. Waren ja schon diverse Bkilder hier zu sehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Dezember 2010)

Mit Nokon- Zügen kannst du die Schaltführung nehmen.
Musst nur die kleinen Perlen verwenden.


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit Nokon- Zügen kannst du die Schaltführung nehmen.
> Musst nur die kleinen Perlen verwenden.



Ja, das muss ich wohl so machen  Habe heute mal alle Teile, welche die diversen Weihnachtsmänner von UPS, DHL, DPD, usw. in unser verschneites Nest gebracht hatten, zusammengefügt. Es fehlen noch ein Umwerfer und der Zug für die Sattelstütze. Lenker, Sattel und Vorbau werden noch getauscht. Die Leitungen werden noch angepasst und die Züge gegen Nokons getauscht.

Aber zumindest kann es so schon mal unterm Weihnachtsbaum stehn


----------



## el Lingo (25. Dezember 2010)

Wow, das gefällt mir schon sehr gut! Vielleicht könnte ein weißer Lenker noch ein bisschen mehr bewirken? Die roten Felgen stören jetzt auch nicht so, wie ich es gedacht hatte. Wo hast Du die Sticker her? Ich habe da auch noch eine Idee im Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (25. Dezember 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wow, das gefällt mir schon sehr gut! Vielleicht könnte ein weißer Lenker noch ein bisschen mehr bewirken? Die roten Felgen stören jetzt auch nicht so, wie ich es gedacht hatte. Wo hast Du die Sticker her? Ich habe da auch noch eine Idee im Kopf...



Ja, die Farbe der Felgen kommen relativ gut rüber - allerdings sind das die letzten Sch.... - Felgen. Das Eloxal ist sowas von empfindlich, das glaubt man kaum. Schon beim runterziehen von den original-Decals ist mir ein bisschen von der roten Farbe abgegangen  wo gibts denn sowas...
Kommt mir fas vor als wären sie nicht eloxiert, sonder lackiert . Zudem ist der Felgenstoß nur gesteckt und vernietet, beim Zentrieren sieht man was für eine miese Qualität das ist. Kann also Spank SweetTweet nicht empfehlen.
Das mit dem Lenker schau ich mir auch mal an. Werde einfach einen alten mal weiß überlackieren und schauen 

Noch mal ne Frage an alle: Was für Umwerfertypen könnt ihr empfehlen? An meinem anderen Slayer hab ich einen XT dran - da geht das aber schon seeeehr eng her und zu...

Zu den weißen Ahornblätterchens bin ich über die Bucht gekommen. Da schicke ich Dir noch ne PN mit den Kontaktdaten.


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Dezember 2010)

Bezüglich der Zugverlegung für die verstellbare Sattelstütze, hatte ich eben einen Einfall und habe diesen gleich mal umgesetzt. Könnte vielleicht auch für andere Bikes interessant sein...

Habe einfach ein 5,0 mm Loch in die Sattelstützenklemme gebohrt, von einer 2,5 qmm Quetschhülse die Isolierung eingepresst und diese dann noch einmal auf 4,3 mm aufgebohrt, so dass die Zugtülle schön leicht durchflutscht:







Kann man eigentlich schon fast so lassen. Streift nicht am Rahmen, da wo der Bremsschlauch berührt wird, werde ich noch ein Schutz drüberziehen:


----------



## neikless (28. Dezember 2010)

bitte nicht noch mehr weisse parts !!!

also die roten felgen & aufkleber kommen eher kitschig schlecht ... genug !
da würde ich lieber in andere parts investieren wie zb 
eine Kurbel zb RF turbine (wieder neu) 
vielleicht eine Bremse zb hope m4
und einen gescheiten dämpfer zb einen coil mit ex.piggy
... Zugführung/Verlegung und Schaltung ...
mit anderen Worten da lässt sich noch einiges draus machen !


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi 
oder soooo     [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm2ksf-_5ng"]YouTube        - Easton EC70 Carbon SattelstÃ¼tze absÃ¤gen[/nomedia]


----------



## kreisel (29. Dezember 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Hi
> oder soooo  YouTube        - Easton EC70 Carbon SattelstÃ¼tze absÃ¤gen



Häh???


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Dezember 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> Häh???


 Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (29. Dezember 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Spass



Schon klar, trotzdem bin ich fassungslos und mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## Nofaith (29. Dezember 2010)

Vollkommen schmerzfrei....allein die Bügelsäge spricht Bände....


----------



## kreisel (29. Dezember 2010)

...und kein Talent zum Sägen...


----------



## knuuth (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich mich jetzt durch gefühlte 518 Seiten Slayer Fred gelesen habe , stelle ich auch mal meinen Esel vor:




Achja, braucht jemand Mavic XM317 Laufräder? Nagelneu, ungefahren, handsigniert vom RM Mechaniker. Die waren da mal drinn...


----------



## kreisel (30. Dezember 2010)

Ist nur der falsche Fred...
...musst in den SXC-Fred...
...aber sonst haste ein schönes Rad...


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Dezember 2010)

Na dann noch mal fühlen,im SXC Fred
Und die 317 hatte ich auch mal,waren eigendlich immer krumm
trotz allem schönes Bike !!


----------



## knuuth (30. Dezember 2010)

ups.. bin ja echt falsch hier... vom vielen Lesen wohl dann doch in den flaschen fred abgebogen... ich wollte doch in den SXC... dann werde ich mal umziehen


----------



## Doc Roots (30. Dezember 2010)

so, hier mal mein aktueller Aufbau...




der Fox Dämpfer ist wieder mal hinüber..hat jemand nen Tip für nen Coil-Dämpfer ohne Piggy? So wie den alten Marzocchi Roco Coil?


----------



## rockyoernie (31. Dezember 2010)

servus
ich fahr nen romic in meinem slayer und bin soweit ganz zufrieden.
hatte vorher ein foes fly mit romic und kann die dämpfer eigentlich ganz gut weiter empfehlen .

ein guten rutsch für alle ;-)


----------



## Doc Roots (31. Dezember 2010)

vom Romic hab ich auch nur Gutes gehört, aber leider gibt's den nicht mehr zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyoernie (1. Januar 2011)

frag mal bei cycle planet in mainz nach.. glaub die gibts noch über nen anderen vertrieb.
hab meinen von ebay aber hätte in mainz auch einen bekommen können.
ist allerdings auch schon ein weilchen her.


----------



## Doc Roots (1. Januar 2011)

alles klar, das werd ich mal probieren. Vielen Dank.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem erfolgreichen âSlayer- Treffen 2010â hat es einiges an positiver Resonanz gegeben.
Kurzum: Es soll in 2011 wiederholt werden!

Diesmal unter dem Namen *âRocky Mountain- Treffen 2011â.*
NatÃ¼rlich ist jeder eingeladen, egal welches Bike der SpaÃ steht im Vordergrund!

*Wann?*
- Termin steht noch keiner fest, kommt aber rechtzeitig

*Wo?*
- Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist der Ort Weyher in der Pfalz (bei Landau)
- Idealer Ausgangspunkt am FuÃ des Hardtgebirges

*Unterkunft & HappaHappa?*
- Sollte jeder selbst in Weyher organisieren (www.weyher.de)
- EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten im Ort oder der nÃ¤heren Umgebung sind vorhanden
- Gemeinschaftliches Abendessen nach der Tour im Winzerhof kann kurzfristig organisiert
  werden
- Nach Terminbekanntgabe sollten die Zimmer schnell gebucht werden, der Ort ist beliebt
  und schnell ausgebucht!

*Trails/ Touren?*
- 90% Trails mÃ¶glich (Handtuchbreite)
- fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar, trotzdem sind Protektoren sinnvoll
- trockener Sandsteinboden & Fels
- Tagestouren 40- 60km/ 800- 1.400hm
- Tourenauswahl nach Absprache, unterwegs jederzeit wieder Ã¤nderbar
- wer nicht mehr mag, findet den Weg auch alleine zurÃ¼ck, versprochen
- reichlich EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten unterwegs (bewirtschaftete HÃ¼tten)
- fÃ¼r mich eines der geilsten Bikereviere in Deutschland!

*Sonst?*
- Es ist kein Rahmenprogramm geplant
- SpaÃ und Trails stehen im Vordergrund


FÃ¼r die Organisation wÃ¤re es sinnvoll, wenn ihr mir folgende Info per Mail oder PM zukommen lasst:

_Vorname:
Nick:
Email:
Handnummer:
Wohnort:_

Wer noch Bekannte animieren kann, einfach melden



Ride fine!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Januar 2011)

Hey ein klasse Bike haste da. 



Doc Roots schrieb:


> so, hier mal mein aktueller Aufbau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey RockyRider66,
das hört sich wieder verdammt interessant an. Ich versuche dieses Jahr einmal den den langen Weg nach unten zu finden


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

ja, gib gas!
lass mal deine mailadresse rüber kommen, dann bleibst du auf dem laufenden.....


----------



## Doc Roots (5. Januar 2011)

@Mr.Freeride: Danke, mir fehlt jetzt nur noch ein vernünftiger Dämpfer zu meinem Glück...


@all: Wer aus dem Kölner Raum würde denn dieses Jahr zum Rocky Treffen mitfahren? Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Bock auf die Reise....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

Doc Roots schrieb:


> ........
> @all: Wer aus dem Kölner Raum würde denn dieses Jahr zum Rocky Treffen mitfahren? Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Bock auf die Reise....



Reise ist wohl wohl übertrieben?
1:30h von Koblenz aus sind kein Weg.
Das Slayer ist übrigens das oprimale Bike für die gegend! Versprochen!


----------



## Doc Roots (5. Januar 2011)

ok, Reise mag übertrieben sein... aber von Köln nach Koblenz braucht man auch schon ne Stunde. Bei insgesamt 2,5 Stunden Autofahrt kann man fast schon Reise sagen


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

nimm einfach das Auto.
(Duie bahn fährt auch bis Landau, der rest ist nicht weit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach dem erfolgreichen Slayer- Treffen 2010 hat es einiges an positiver Resonanz gegeben.
> Kurzum: Es soll in 2011 wiederholt werden!
> ...



Klingt sehr gut. Hoffentlich klappts bei mir.
Mail hab ich bekommen

MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

aus dem Schwabenland ist sicher noch ein "Kontinental- Schotte".
Vielleicht könnt ihr zusammen fahren.


----------



## noie95 (5. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> aus dem Schwabenland ist sicher noch ein "Kontinental- Schotte".
> Vielleicht könnt ihr zusammen fahren.



*witzbold* 

aber zu zweit geht immer!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2011)

das Wetter da draußen ist zum kotzen und mich plagt die Langeweile.
Da habe ich gerade meine Bilderordner durchgeschaut und musste ein wenig schmunzeln 

Wie sehr sich die Dinge verändern 

























mittlerweile sind die Mavic Felgen gegen DT Swiss EX 500 eingetauscht worden.


----------



## big toe (5. Februar 2011)

Jo, gut Ding will Weile haben!

Dafür kann sich das Endprodukt auch sehen lassen...

Bei mir hat sich auch viel getan, Bilder folgen noch. Das Einzige was mir noch zu meinem Glück fehlt ist ne neue Kurbel.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch besseres Wetter....


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2011)

Hast Du den Roco Air noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2011)

@bigtoe
danke  Ja besseres Wetter wäre prima


nein den habe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Februar 2011)

Kleines Update für mein Slayer:









Ich würds nieeeeeeeeeeee wieder tun  wenn man die Nokonzüge lange genug lässt, so dass der Lenker sich auch mal ordentlich verdrehen darf, dann hängen die Züge rum wie Lämmerschwanz und das sieht einfach nur oberkacke aus... Als Optikaufwertung fallen sie bei mir glattweg durch 


Ansonsten klar, die Funktion ist schon top. Aber die würde man auch mit anderen Systemen (Gore) hinbekommen und das für die Hälfte an Penunsen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2011)

TRAUER!!

Eigentlich wollte ich mein Cult Rahmen ja jetzt verkaufen.
Heute beim gründlichen Polieren musste ich dann den Tod 
Jetzt bekommt er doch einen Platz an der Wand!





der Riss am Sattelrohr geht einmal schön zur Hälfte rum.




Jetzt an alle New Slayer Freunde die ihren Hinterbau um einiges verbessern wollen......ich habe jetzt meinen Fox DHX 5.0 mit Externen Piggypack zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse melden


----------



## SchrottRox (12. März 2011)

Au weh  

...und ich durfte heute bei bestem Wetter viel Spass mit meinem haben 

Werde aber wohl nun öfters mal genauer danach schauen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. März 2011)

oh ja. Ich bin zwar sehr groß, aber die Sattelstütze war noch immer bis zum Maximum im Sattelrohr.
Ich meine aber schon von viele solcher Brücher beim New Slayer gelesen zu haben. Vielleicht sollte ich noch mal probieren ob ich Garantie bekomme?

Ich habe zwar schon das Slayer 2011 zu Hause stehen, könnte dann aber ein New Slayer neuwertig verkaufen.


----------



## SchrottRox (13. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oh ja. Ich bin zwar sehr groß, aber die Sattelstütze war noch immer bis zum Maximum im Sattelrohr.
> Ich meine aber schon von viele solcher Brücher beim New Slayer gelesen zu haben. Vielleicht sollte ich noch mal probieren ob ich Garantie bekomme?
> 
> Ich habe zwar schon das Slayer 2011 zu Hause stehen, könnte dann aber ein New Slayer neuwertig verkaufen.



Na einen Veruch ist das immer Wert - mehr wie Ablehnen können se ja nicht 







...ich hoffe nicht dass der Stein schon für eines meiner Slayer dasteht


----------



## ricole (13. März 2011)

hab genau so ein slayer-rahmen zum verkauf hier ...


----------



## big toe (13. März 2011)

Ohhh *******â¦.
Das tut mir leid fÃ¼r dich! Schon eine Idee bei welchem Move das passiert ist?
Ja ich wÃ¼rde auch auf jeden Fall mal bei deinem HÃ¤ndler vorbeischauen, wenn der willig ist, dann kann der bestimmt noch was arrangieren.
Den Bruch an dieser Stelle sehe ich zum ersten Mal.  Man erkennt aber, dass du die StÃ¼tze weit genug versenkt hattest, sonst wÃ¤re der Bruch an der Oberseite entstanden.

DÃ¤mpfer schon verkauft? ;-)
Bis denneâ¦.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2011)

Hi,
ne eine Ahnung wobei das passiert sein könnte. Ich weiß nicht ob das mit der Link-Berührung zu tun haben könnte.

Wenn ich nicht ganz sicher ein Cult wieder zurück bekomme, dann lasse ich das mit der Garantie.
Der Ersatz steht ja schon im Keller 





nein noch nicht so richtig glaube ich


----------



## stormriderdp (19. März 2011)

@ Mr. Freeride
Hast Du den DHX mit externem Piggy noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2011)

Mein Gerät mal wieder:






Über den Winter gab es neue Bremsen, Louise FR mit 180/160. Sonst eigentlich alles beim Alten.


----------



## SchrottRox (20. März 2011)

Heute war bei uns herrliches Wetter. Kurz überlegte ich, ob ich die neue Federgabel vom E1 einfahren sollte - aber als mich das kleine Slayer angeblinzelt hatte war alles klar .

Es ging vorbei an zwei Schlössern, zwei Brauereien, mehreren Mühlen - scheeeeee wars 






Vielleicht isses wem aufgefallen, habe testweise mal einen Roco Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut, taugt mir aber nicht so sehr - zumindest nicht im Tourenbetrieb...

Was ich dann nicht so dolle fand, war ein Stück von unserem HW8-Wanderweg, welcher von den Monstermaschinen völlig zerstört wurde...






...dafür durfte das kleine hinterher planschen gehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2011)

Hat jemand vom Newslayer die Hinterbaukinematik als Diagramm?
Bei Linkage bin ich irgendwie nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## big toe (21. März 2011)

@ Mr Freeride
Jo hast recht, schade ists trotzdemâ¦.

@RockyRider
Schau mal bei mir im Album, habe die Diagramme gerade hochgeladen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2011)

danke


----------



## hugolost (21. März 2011)

Was kann es sein das wenn ich hinten leicht Bremse der Rahme Vibriert und "klingelt"?


----------



## SchrottRox (21. März 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Was kann es sein das wenn ich hinten leicht Bremse der Rahme Vibriert und "klingelt"?



Hmmm, klingeln tut es bei mir nicht, aber vibrieren und ein ätzender Kreischton kommt bei mir auch von der hinteren Bremse. Hab schon einiges versucht, Beläge angephast, Kupferpaste unter die Beläge, penibel ausgerichtet - hat alles nicht geholfen 
Das tut es schon, wenn ich nur das Rad schiebe und die Bremse leicht, in einer bestimmten Stärke ziehe. Egal ob Vorwärts oder Rückwärts.

Meine nächsten Versuche werden eine andere Bremsscheibe sein und wenn das nicht hilft, kommen andere Beläge drauf. Das hat schon mal an meinem RMX geholfen


----------



## big toe (21. März 2011)

Dein Rahmen/Hinterbau  wird von einer Frequenz angeregt, die nahe an der Eigenfrequenz des Rahmens liegt.  Der Rahmen gelangt in Schwingung und gibt dann diese unangenehmen GerÃ¤usche von sich. Musst jetzt nur noch die Anregung identifizieren und beseitigen.

Schau mal nach deiner Scheibe, ist die stark verbogen? Verglaste BelÃ¤ge oder Scheiben kÃ¶nnen auch der Grund sein. Einfach mal beides abschmirgeln.
Cuâ¦


----------



## hugolost (21. März 2011)

Beläge sind neu, Scheibe nicht verglast und verbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (21. März 2011)

big toe schrieb:


> Dein Rahmen/Hinterbau  wird von einer Frequenz angeregt, die nahe an der Eigenfrequenz des Rahmens liegt.  Der Rahmen gelangt in Schwingung und gibt dann diese unangenehmen Geräusche von sich. Musst jetzt nur noch die Anregung identifizieren und beseitigen.
> 
> Schau mal nach deiner Scheibe, ist die stark verbogen? Verglaste Beläge oder Scheiben können auch der Grund sein. Einfach mal beides abschmirgeln.
> Cu



Ja, mit dem Geräusch nahe der Eigenresonanzfrequenz des Hinterbaus, oder evtl. sogar der Nabe/Felge könnte hinkommen. Bremsen und Bremsscheiben sind, zumindest bei mir, ganz neu. Vielleicht zu neu 

Na ja, das spart einem die Klingel


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2011)

Was hast du für eine Bremse?


----------



## SchrottRox (21. März 2011)

Bei mir sind Formula Oro Bremsen dran, aber nicht mit den Originalscheiben...


----------



## hugolost (21. März 2011)

Code 5 mit Swissstop Organic <beläge und Hope V2 203er Scheiben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2011)

versuch mal andere scheiben von kollegen.


----------



## Soulbrother (21. März 2011)

Erhöht einfach mal die Speichenspannung an euren  Hinterrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big toe (21. März 2011)

@ SchrottRox
Bei Formula Bremsen ist ein bissel schleifen eigentlich normal. Dafür haben die einen geringen Leerweg und einen schönen Druckpunkt.

@ all
Ja Speichenspannung ist ne gute Idee! Vielleicht auch mal alle Verschraubungen kontrollieren (auch Schnellspanner).


Stellen denn die Kolben schön zurück????


----------



## SchrottRox (22. März 2011)

Schleifen tun meine Bremsen nicht. Bin soweit recht zufrieden damit.

Aber die Speichenspannung! Das ist ein guter Hinweis! Die ist auf jeden Fall zu gering. Das werde ich doch gleich die Tage mal ändern.

Super, vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## SchrottRox (27. März 2011)

Die Speichenspannung änderte übrigens nichts, die originale Bremsscheibe tut genauso, nur eine andere Felge hätte Besserung gebracht - leider nicht optisch 

Also lass ich es quitschen und fahre lieber mit dem g***** Teil:






Und weil es mich so fasziniert, habe ich es gleich zehnfach geklont


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2011)

und direkt für alle 10 ein slayer,.................................


----------



## SchrottRox (16. April 2011)

...und es macht immer noch Spass:


----------



## big toe (20. April 2011)

Servus, 

aktueller Aufbau meines Slayers. 
Man kÃ¶nnte sagen ich bin fertigâ¦â¦


----------



## Dome_2001 (21. April 2011)

Schickes Teil!! Ich persönlich finde das Slayer 50 aus 2006 klasse!

Allerdings hatte ich scon einen Hauptrahmenbruch und mein Hinterbau war auch shcon mal durch gebrochen. Aber alles auf Garantie bekommen


----------



## bestmove (21. April 2011)

Nett gestyled, hat irgendwie was


----------



## big toe (21. April 2011)

Danke, mehr rot solls aber net sein!


----------



## kreisel (21. April 2011)

Mein Fall ist das nicht, wirkt so zusammengewürfelt mit den roten Aufklebern und den roten Teilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (23. April 2011)

Mal eine Frage, hab mir doch keine Kindshok bestellt. Mir war das mit der Gewichtsbeschränkung auf 90 kg zu kritisch. Wer hat eine Kindshok I950 und wiegt komplett mit allem ca. 115 kg?

Mein Gott bin ich fett!!


----------



## hugolost (24. April 2011)

Ich habe eine 900 und wiege fahrfertig 105kg, und keine probleme.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. April 2011)

Hatte eine 900 mit einer Klemmschraube, und die Klemmung ging auseinender wie ne Schwalbe
Habe mier dann ne i950R besorgt,und Top hoch,runter,mitte  
Und die war auch schon gebraucht hier aus dem Markt !
Mit vollem Ergon soo 114 KG


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. April 2011)

Klasse!! Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Hab mir spontan jetzt doch eine I950 bestellt. Das manuelle Stütze heben und senken geht mir echt auf die Nerven.
Bin gespannt wie die so wird. Hoffe die kommt bis Mittwoch!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. April 2011)

Immer eine  R   !!!
Also Control. vom Lenker !!


----------



## bestmove (24. April 2011)

Zuviel Kabellage, der Michael-Jackson-Griff kommt immer noch am besten


----------



## mohrstefan (24. April 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Zuviel Kabellage, der Michael-Jackson-Griff kommt immer noch am besten


Immer eine Hand  Wo Uhhhh


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. April 2011)

Werde auch Jacko alle Ehre geben


----------



## Deleted 125185 (24. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand verraten wieviel Zoll der Gabelschaft eines 2007 Slayers hat?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2011)

1 1/8"


----------



## kreisel (25. April 2011)

Würde evtl. meinen 2006er Slayer 50 Rahmen in 20,5" abgeben.


Falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt der Interesse daran hat - einfach melden


----------



## mohrstefan (25. April 2011)

Ouuuuu
Soooon Teil habe ich(wer hat den größter) auch mal gehabt,hing dann ewig im Shop meines vertrauen rum.
Und letztendlich bei ebay glück gehabt ;-))


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. Mai 2011)

Hab nun die Kind Shok intensiv testen können. Das Teil funktioniert einfach gut. Und meine 110 kg hat es auch getragen 

Übrigens hab auch ein 20,5 Zoller und kann sogar im Bikepark super damit rasen


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Juni 2011)

Spontan hatte ich mich heute für eine etwas größere Runde aufgemacht. Ich war schon spät dran, so blieb leider keine Zeit nach Mitfahrern zu fragen. So gings halt alleine mit meinem geliebten Rädle los...

Angefangen habe ich die Runde hier in Z am Pippibachtal - ja heißt wirklich so...
Vorher noch am Zaisenhäuser Stausee vorbeigekommen:







Danach gings querfeldein bis Niederstätten und somit ins Vorbachtal. Man kommt am Vorbachtal Stausse vorbei:






Man folgt dem Vorbach bis Schrozberg und hält sich dann immer an der Bahnlinie bis Blaufelden. Wie der Name schon fast vermuten lässt, kommt man so ins Blaubachtal. Einen See gibt es auch wieder und zwar den Blaubachsee:






Nach dem See gehts schnurstracks rüber ins Brettachtal und genau - ihr habt´s geahnt...da gibts den Brattachtal Stausee:






Im Bettachtal da isses richtig schön:






Vom Brettachtal aus geht es hoch nach Gerabronn und dann weiter nach Langenburg.

Da habe ich keinen See mehr gefunden, nur das Freibad und davon gibt es kein Bild...

Klar, von Langenburg runter, gelangt man direkt ins Jagsttal. Da gibt es auch keinen See dafür schmeckte dem nachfolgenden Gesellen das Salz auf meinen Griffen:






Das Jagsttal bin ich dann bis Mulfingen, damit ich ins Ettetal gelange. Dieses habe ich jedoch nicht auf Teer, sondern im Wald auf Schotter bezwungen.

Jo, es war eine herrliche Runde. Mit knapp 80 km und ein paar Höhenmetern (meine Technik (HAC4 und GPS) wollen mir weißmachen, dass es zwischen 2k und 3k waren, die Wahrheit liegt wohl eher bei 1000?), es war saumäßig anstrengend, habe aber trotzdem nur 5,5 Stunden dafür gebraucht. Nun kann ich nur noch auf dem Sofa lümmeln und aufpassen, dass ich keine Krämpfe in die Wadeln krieg...

Nochmal zusammengefasst: Pippibachtal, Vorbachtal, Blaubachtal, Brettachtal, Jagsttal, Ettetal - sind tatsächlich sechs...

Hier täte es die GPS-Daten dazu geben: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.61874.html


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Juni 2011)

Respekt!! Schickes Radel hast Du da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (12. Juni 2011)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Respekt!! Schickes Radel hast Du da!



Danke. Das Teilchen macht auch sooo tierisch Spass, dass meine Rotwildflotte nur noch neidisch im Keller steht...


----------



## bonty96 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Fans !

Falls jemand einen richtig gut erhaltenen (leider zu selten gefahrenen) RM Slayer 70 Rahmen (18") sucht, einfach mal im Bikemarkt nachsehen. Ich arbeite gerade meinen Fuhrpark um. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/391534

Gerne sende ich noch mehr Bilder zu.


Beste Grüße

bonty96


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Juni 2011)

bonty96 schrieb:


> Hallo Fans !
> 
> Falls jemand einen richtig gut erhaltenen (leider zu selten gefahrenen) RM Slayer 70 Rahmen (18") sucht, einfach mal im Bikemarkt nachsehen. Ich arbeite gerade meinen Fuhrpark um.
> 
> ...


No Puff !!


----------



## kreisel (28. Juni 2011)

Hä???


----------



## bonty96 (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## SchrottRox (2. Juli 2011)

Hätte da auch noch was nettes abzugeben. Das gute Stück wurde zwei Wochen im Urlaub benutzt, einige kleine Touren bei mir Zuhause und drei Abfahrten im Bikepark um zu sehen, ob es "Puff" macht. Macht es nicht Die Größe ist 19 Zoll (L). Dämpfer wurde wegen "stuckdown" schon mit neuen Dichtungen versehen. Bei Interesse kurze PN. Gerne auch weitere Bilder.

Preisvorstellung: 750 











Verkaufsgrund: Steht nur rum und der Fuhrpark muss verkleinert werden


----------



## rockyoernie (2. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140569958253&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

mein slayer 90 gibtÂ´s auch gard fÃ¼r 750 â¬ bei ebay


----------



## SchrottRox (2. Juli 2011)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140569958253&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> mein slayer 90 gibt´s auch gard für 750  bei ebay


----------



## rockyoernie (3. Juli 2011)

wieso hast du so viel für den rahmen bezahlt ?
der vk war doch nur 2000 für den slayer 90 rahmen und der schwarze cult edi. 2200


----------



## SchrottRox (3. Juli 2011)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> wieso hast du so viel für den rahmen bezahlt ?
> der vk war doch nur 2000 für den slayer 90 rahmen und der schwarze cult edi. 2200



...hab natürlich weniger bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyoernie (5. Juli 2011)

ebay leute sind extrem lusitg  die wollen das ganze rad fÃ¼r 750 â¬ und einer fand das sogar noch zu teuer angesetzt ..
denk mal das bei ebay hÃ¶chstens 400â¬ drin sind fÃ¼r den rahmen aber dann behalt ichÂ´s lieber .. vielleicht wirdÂ´s ja mal ein klassiker *gg


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Juli 2011)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> ebay leute sind extrem lusitg  die wollen das ganze rad für 750  und einer fand das sogar noch zu teuer angesetzt ..
> denk mal das bei ebay höchstens 400 drin sind für den rahmen aber dann behalt ich´s lieber .. vielleicht wird´s ja mal ein klassiker *gg




Genau! Behalten und fahren:


...hab ich am Samstag gemacht und mich fast übernommen. 75 km und 1500 hm bei ständigem bergauf - bergab haben mich ganz schön geschlaucht. Vielleicht war es aber auch nur das Hin- und Hergerenne um die Filmsequenzen aufzunehmen 
Trotzdem war es schön...


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Video. Nette Tour. Nettes Bike!!


----------



## empella (12. Juli 2011)

schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, aber mit nem Hardtail hättest Du Dir leichter getan


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Juli 2011)

empella schrieb:


> schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, aber mit nem Hardtail hättest Du Dir leichter getan



Vielen Dank für die positive Resonanz.

Hardtail kommt für mein altes Kreuz nicht mehr in Frage  man könnte vielleicht durch leichtere Komponenten noch 2 Kilos einsparen, aber eigentlich finde ich das Radel so wie es ist genial. Guuut, ein paar leichtere Laufräder hätte ich schon gerne...


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juli 2011)

Braucht's Schaltraugen
habe eine in--- blau
und eine in--- silber
Stück für 15 

VERKAUFT


----------



## SchrottRox (6. August 2011)

Achtung:

*DIE GELEGENHEIT!!!*

Mal gespannt wer´s bekommt...


----------



## hugolost (20. August 2011)

Mein 2007er Slayer knackt Teilweise wie sonstwas beim Einfedern. 

Ich denke mal es sind die/ein Lager.

Wo bekomme ich die Lager und Buchsen?


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. August 2011)

Das kann einiges sein. Am besten alles putzen, zerlegen und gut einfetten. DAs hat bei mir gut geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2011)

Und die,Alle Lager NACHFETTEN


----------



## noie95 (21. August 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wo bekomme ich die Lager und Buchsen?





schau mal dort...
http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Rocky_Mountain_Ersatzteile.html


----------



## hugolost (21. August 2011)

Braucht man noch ein Spezilles Werkzeug?


----------



## RumbleJungle (22. August 2011)

Und noch eine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Dämpferalternative zum RP23? Ich liebäugele z.B. mit dem Roco Air LO DC. Ich wünsche mir vor allen Dingen ein besseres Ansprechverhalten und eine gute Endprogression.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. August 2011)

RumbleJungle schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Dämpferalternative zum RP23? Ich liebäugele z.B. mit dem Roco Air LO DC. Ich wünsche mir vor allen Dingen ein besseres Ansprechverhalten und eine gute Endprogression.


Anderse Rocky,und dann einen Evolver Manitou


----------



## RumbleJungle (23. August 2011)

Danke! Auf diese Lösung bin ich auch schon gekommen  Leider hat mein Geldbeutel auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden... _immer das selbe Lie(ei)d_

Gibt es vielleicht doch noch die ein oder andere Erfahrung mit einem anderen Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (23. August 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Anderse Rocky,und dann einen Evolver Manitou



Ich glaub den bekommst in das 2006 bzw. 2007 Slayer gar nicht rein . Ich habe noch nichts mit Piggy Bag gefunden was dort reinpasst


----------



## RumbleJungle (23. August 2011)

Nee, leider nicht. Das beschränkt die Auswahl schon enorm. Deswegen hatte ich gehofft, dass jemand den Roco Air LO DC schon einmal in diesem Rahmen (Mod. 2006) verbaut hat. Ich glaube halt, das Marzocchi, evtl. ein PUSH-ed RP23, die einzig ernst zu nehmenden Alternativen darstellen. Aber bitte klärt mich auf wenn ich damit falsch liege.


----------



## hugolost (23. August 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Braucht man noch ein Spezilles Werkzeug?




*schieb*


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. August 2011)

Also ich habe einen Fox Coil ohne Piggy Bag den Van-R oder wie er sich da nennt und der geht ganz gut. Bei meinen Bildern ist ein Foto davon dabei

Schaust Du hier

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911401


----------



## RumbleJungle (24. August 2011)

Habt vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Leider hat sich das Thema erledigt.

Gestern wurde eine 5 Jahre andauernde Freundschaft zerrissen. Mit anderen Worten, ich habe jetzt kein Fahrrad mehr. 

Ich wünsche dem neuen Besitzer viel Spaß damit. Es ist im top gepflegten Zustand. Der Gabel habe ich erst vor kurzen ein Oil-Service verpasst und die Bremsen sind frisch entlüftet. Denke aber bitte trotzdem daran, dass auch die anderen Teile in regelmäßigen Abständen etwas Zuwendung brauchen. Demnächst wird sicherlich eine neue Kette fällig. Das war es dann aber auch schon

Und ganz wichtig. Sei lieb zu ihm. Es kennt es nicht anders.

Machs gut alter Freund


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. August 2011)

Warum? Verkauft oder gestohlen?


----------



## RumbleJungle (24. August 2011)

Leider zweites 

Hach. Das Slayer 2006 hat echt so seine kleinen Macken. Umso mehr habe ich die Karre geliebt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. August 2011)

Ist ja zum kotzen!! Aktuelle Bilder? Stell die ruhig hier ins Forum ein!!


----------



## RumbleJungle (25. August 2011)

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass ich mein Fahrrad gar nicht so oft fotografiere. Die Bilder sind leider schon 3 Jahre alt. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch etwas Aktuelles. Solange braucht es halt ein wenig Fantasie. 

So sieht der derzeitige Aufbau aus:

Gabel: Fox 36 VAN RC2 (Mod. 2009)
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23
Schaltung: Sram X9 Trigger, X9 Schaltwerk (2010)
Bremsen: Juicy 5 (2006)
Kurbeln: Race Face Deus XC,  2fach, Race Face Bash schwarz, Shaman Commander Enduro
Naben: HR - Chris King ISO schwarz, VR - RMB
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas FR
Lenker: Easton Vice
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Reifen: Maxxis VR - Minion Front, HR - Ardent


Die alten Bilder (ca. 2008)


----------



## rockyoernie (25. August 2011)

gestern war ein slayer 70 kurz auf ebay .. grösse 18 ..ab 1000 und 1400 für sofort kauf ..glaub stuttgarter raum ?!? hab´s leider nicht beobachtet aber vielleicht einer aus´n forum .
heut is die anzeige wieder weg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RumbleJungle (25. August 2011)

Ich guck auch schon immer fleissig. Das war es glaube nicht. Aber Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## hugolost (16. September 2011)

Welche Dämpfer alternative habe ich im 2007er Slayer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Welche Dämpfer alternative habe ich im 2007er Slayer?



Topend ist ein DHX 5.0 Coil, der passt und funzt!
Darunter kommt ein RP von Push.
Alles andere wird meiner Erfahrung nach ein Kompromiss weit darunter.


----------



## kreisel (16. September 2011)

Bist Du Dir sicher?


----------



## hugolost (16. September 2011)

DHX mit Piggy Pack passt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

2007 sprechen wir doch vom SXC?
Ein PiggyPack passt im New Slayer nicht.
Da bleibt aber der RP von Push.
Er ist wirklich nicht mit dem original zu vergleichen und nahe am Coil.


----------



## hugolost (16. September 2011)

Nein kein SXC, 

Ich rede von dem Bike:






aktuell habe ich ein RP23 High Volume drin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2011)

dann schick den zu push, kostet komplett mit service 180,-â¬.
Kennst den Hinterbau anschlieÃend nicht wieder, ganz sicher.
Mein Bruder hat so ein Ding im NewSlayer, einfach genial!


----------



## kreisel (17. September 2011)

Hast Du die Kontaktdaten zu Push? Also I-net und E-mail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikertom (17. September 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen, was der aktuelle bzw. 2012er Slayer 70-Rahmen mit oder ohne Dämpfer in Gr. M wiegt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2011)

http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/...roducts&title=FOX Float RP2/RP3&product_id=33


----------



## stormriderdp (19. September 2011)

@ hugolost
Habe einen Fox DHX 5.0 remote zu verkaufen! Super Dämpfer fürs Slayer. Leider hat mein Rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet. Der Dämpfer ist genial in der Abfahrt, super anprechverhalten, würde fast sagen ein neues fahrgefühl im Slayer! Nur die ProPedal funktion ist nicht so ausgeprägt wie beim rp23, aber im Downhill ist er eine Wucht. Habe den Dämpfer diesen Frühling hier im Forum erstanden, vom user Mr.Freeride! 
Habe dann vom Fox Suspensioncenter Schweiz einen Service machen lassen und bin seither vielleicht zehn Tage damit gefahren. 

Oder vielleicht will ja sonst ein Slayerfahrer auf coil ummsatteln?!?



 







[/url] 



Dämpfer Fox DHX Coil 5.0 remote externes Piggy Pack!!!

Dämpferlänge 200 mm Hub 57 mm

Mit original Fox Feder 550 Lbs
Original Fox Feder 450 Lbs gibts gratis dazu!
Halter fürs Piggy Pack am Flaschenhalter gibts auch noch mit!!!(

War in nem Rocky Mountain Slayer 2006 montiert. Frisch ab Service vom Suspension Center Schweiz. 
Genialer Dämpfer! Leider hat mein Rahmen das Zeitliche gesegnet. 



 



Bei interesse bitte PN

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## hugolost (19. September 2011)

hast ne PN.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2011)

setz doch mal ein foto rein, wie der dhx coil in ein new slayer passt.


----------



## hugolost (19. September 2011)

Aus seinem Profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2011)

ah, sauber!
Hatte ich mir gedacht.


----------



## stormriderdp (19. September 2011)

Fährt sich besser und sieht erst noch geiler aus!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2011)

kenne den unterschied vom sxc.
wer einmal leckt.....


----------



## Dome_2001 (19. September 2011)

Schade nur das man den Dämpfer so niergends mehr bekommt :-(

@hugolost: Wenn den Dämpfer los werden willst einfach melden


----------



## mohrstefan (19. September 2011)

Toxoholic's macht alles !!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (19. September 2011)

@mohrstefan: Du meinst also ich kann mir einen normalen DHX 5 kaufen und den zu Toxo schicken und die bauen den um? Muss das nicht ein spezieller DHX sein?

bin am überlegen meien alten Dämpfer zu Push zu senden, aber das wäre ja eine traumhafte alternative


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2011)

Toxo "köpft" dir den normalen DHX Coil fürs New Slayer


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. September 2011)

Hab mit Toxo gemailt, aktuell gibt es keine neuen Dämpfer mit dem man den Umbau machen kann und es muss ein spezieller DHX sein damit es funktioniert. Geht nicht mit jedem .... Also ist der Ansatz mal gestorben :-(


----------



## noie95 (20. September 2011)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Hab mit Toxo gemailt, aktuell gibt es keine neuen Dämpfer mit dem man den Umbau machen kann und es muss ein spezieller DHX sein damit es funktioniert. Geht nicht mit jedem .... Also ist der Ansatz mal gestorben :-(



ich denk mal, du wirst nen dhx 5 brauchen. mit nem anderen geht das nicht. ich habs bisher auch nur bei den 5ern gesehen. aus erfahrung weiß ich, dass die fast nicht mehr zu kriegen sind. neu wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr schon gleich gar nicht in der länge fürs slayer und gebraucht sehr schwer.... ich habe ein halbes jahr gesucht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2011)

ja, klappt nur mit dem coil.
4.0er geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. September 2011)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Hab mit Toxo gemailt, aktuell gibt es keine neuen Dämpfer mit dem man den Umbau machen kann und es muss ein spezieller DHX sein damit es funktioniert. Geht nicht mit jedem .... Also ist der Ansatz mal gestorben :-(


 Oder doch nicht :-(


----------



## hugolost (29. September 2011)

Bike geputzt, sieht jetzt wieder aus wie neu.

Samstag gehts dann nach WInterberg. Das erste mal Bikepark für mich. Hoffentlich hält das Slayer und ich es aus.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. September 2011)

Viel Spaasssss !!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. September 2011)

Meins hat bis jetzt immer gehalten


----------



## MrSmith78 (30. September 2011)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> gestern war ein slayer 70 kurz auf ebay .. grösse 18 ..ab 1000 und 1400 für sofort kauf ..glaub stuttgarter raum ?!? hab´s leider nicht beobachtet aber vielleicht einer aus´n forum .
> heut is die anzeige wieder weg .


 
das war meins !! steht auch immernoch zum verkauf falls jemand intresse haben sollte !! bei ebay sind leider nur chaoten 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170686440241?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649


----------



## hugolost (1. Oktober 2011)

Bericht Winterberg mit dem Slayer:

Ich bekomme das grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht, der Tag hat heute richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Bis auf den Single Track (da habe ich derbe gefailed) haben alle lauen gemacht, am besten haben mir der Freecross und der DH gefallen.

Waren 26°C und keine einzige Wolke am Himmel.

max. anstehzeit am Lift waren 15min.


----------



## hugolost (5. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein quietschen/mahlen gehabt wenn man längere zeit hinten gefedert hat?

Den Dämpfer hatte ich heute auseinander und alles sieht vollkommen ok aus (keine Metallspäne, alle dichtungen einwandfrei...)


----------



## mc schrecka (6. Oktober 2011)

Hätte einen Slayer Rahmen abzugeben. New Slayer 90 (Größe 16,5) mit Chris King Steuersatz, i-beam Stütze und Bel Air Sattel und Umwerfer. Bei Interesse PN.

Gruß Basti


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Oktober 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein quietschen/mahlen gehabt wenn man längere zeit hinten gefedert hat?
> 
> Den Dämpfer hatte ich heute auseinander und alles sieht vollkommen ok aus (keine Metallspäne, alle dichtungen einwandfrei...)



Haste das Geräusch auch bei ausgebautem Dämpfer gehabt, bzw. dieses überhaupt getestet?
Vielleicht ist nur Dreck zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen (im Bereich des Drehpunkes) gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (6. Oktober 2011)

Noch nicht ausprobiert. Das geräusch kommt nur wenn man einige male gefedert hat.


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde tippen das da Dreck ist und nun ganz ekelige Geräusche macht. Das ist es bei mir immer zu 80%, die restlichen Geräusche kommen überwiegend aus meiner Sattelstütze wenn Sie verschlammt war oder ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Zuganschläge prüfen und das Ausfallende mal fetten....


----------



## hugolost (7. Oktober 2011)

Hinterbau hatte ich nun bis auf das Hauptlager auseinander.

Alles Sauber gemacht, das gefettet was gefettet werden muß. Aber das geräusch kommt immer noch wenn längere Zeit gefedert wird.

Was es jetzt noch sein kann sind die Lager vom Hinterbau (sind Enduro Lager ca. 1,5 Jahre alt) oder die Gleitlager vom Dämpfer (oben lassen sie sich die einbaubuchsen nicht von Hand drehen und sitzten sehr fest, unten fallen die einbaubuchsen von alleine raus).


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

unten die gehen ja schneller kaputt, logo.


----------



## hugolost (7. Oktober 2011)

Woher bekomme ich die beiden Schrauben/Bolzen für den Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

radsport kimmerle


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Der Kimmerle ist schon eine Top Adresse
Für alle Fragen rund um's Rocky


----------



## hugolost (7. Oktober 2011)

Danke,


Hab ihn mal angeschrieben.


----------



## hugolost (4. November 2011)

Mir ist heute am Hinterbau ein Bolzen komplett weggebrochen.

Ist sowas schonmal jemandem passiert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2011)

jep, am sxc und am new slayer beinahne (früh genug gemerkt)


----------



## hugolost (5. November 2011)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. November 2011)

wie bekommt ihr das alle hin?
Meine haben durchgehend gehalten.


----------



## hugolost (5. November 2011)

Keine ahnung wie.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. November 2011)

Der @neikless hatte in Whistler son geiles Foto,von seiner gebrochenen Achse


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2011)

die dinger brechen oft nicht plötzlich.
oft erkennt man einen riss wenn man sie ausbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (6. November 2011)

Ich muß den Rocky Händler Radsport Kimmerle sehr loben. Da bekommt man selbst Sonntags Mittags antworten auf seine Mails.



Habe gerade den Hinterbau auseinder und siehe da auch die anderen beiden Achsen haben schon kleine risse.


----------



## SchrottRox (6. November 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Hinterbau auseinder und siehe da auch die anderen beiden Achsen haben schon kleine risse.



Bisher haben meine Achsen gehalten, trotz Schwerstarbeit:







...aber wenn das Wetter irgendwann mal wieder schlecht werden sollte, dann zerlege ich alles und schaue genau nach - irgendwie habt ihr mich verunsichert


----------



## mohrstefan (6. November 2011)




----------



## hugolost (6. November 2011)

Bei mir wirds wohl eine mischung aus hohem Gewicht (Fahrfertig 105kg) + Winterberg + tÃ¤glich auf dem lokalen DH/FR gewesen sein.


Eine Achse 25â¬ und ich ersetzte direkt alle 3.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. November 2011)

Vieleicht sollte ein DH Bike(RMX) unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen


----------



## hugolost (6. November 2011)

Nächste Woche wird ein DH bestellt, aber nix von RM. Das Flatline ist mir zu teuer (für den einstieg)


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2011)

spar nicht am falschen ende!


----------



## Dirty Biker (9. November 2011)

Bin jetzt auch unter den Slayer Fahrern. Mein Aufbau wird sich noch etwas hinziehen, da sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel leider noch ein bisschen Arbeit benötigen...
Außerdem fehlt noch ne menge Kleinkram und ein farblich peppiger LRS.
Trotzdem schonmal vorab ein Bild. Ich freu mich drauf es dann fertig präsentieren zu können.
Grüße
Dominik


----------



## hugolost (9. November 2011)

Bunt wie ein Papagei das Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (9. November 2011)

Im Moment ists noch ein bisschen wirr, aber ich hab ja geschrieben dass noch einiges fehlt.
Geplant sind:
Lenker in Weiss
Vorbau in Weiss oder blau oder rot (?)
Sattel in Weiss
Absenkbare Stütze mit rotem Hebel (nicht am Lenker)
Laufräder mit blauen Felgen und weissen Speichen, Naben Rot oder Blau
Kurbel in weiss oder schwarz mal sehn was der Gebrauchtmarkt hergibt.

Dann ist es ja bis auf ein bisschen undvermeidbares Schwarz in Blau Weiss Rot, was eine überschaubare Anzahl an Farben darstellt 

Grüße
Dominik


----------



## SchrottRox (9. November 2011)

Die Geschmäcker sind ja gottseidank verschieden 
Dir muss es gefallen - Du darfst damit fahren - Dir muss es Spass machen 

Nur eines würde ich nie wieder machen: weiße Speichen. Diese sind nähmlich nur lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet. Das sieht nur gut aus, solange man nicht damit fährt. In kürzester Zeit blättert der Lack ab, hat Macken und sieht dann nur noch grottig aus  Nach einer Woche Bikeurlaub habe ich dann umgespeicht...


----------



## Dirty Biker (9. November 2011)

hey,
danke für den Tipp auch wenn die Resonanz ja sehr bescheiden ist...naja man sollte wohl keine halbfertigen bikes zeigen 
werd mir das mit den Speichen nochmal überlegen.
Grüße


----------



## SchrottRox (9. November 2011)

Ach was solls...immer her mit den Bildern. Ist doch schön wenn man sieht, dass es noch einige Slayer-Fahrer (oder zukünftige) gibt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

Dein Slayer ist ein geiles Rad.
Allerdings schaue ich erst auf die Funktion, dann auf die Farbe.

Wenn du beispielsweise einen 780er mit 320g draufschraubst, ist der für geiler als ein weißer 680er mit 320g.


----------



## Dirty Biker (9. November 2011)

780er bzw 680er was denn? ^^ tschuldige die dumme frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

die breite in mm.


----------



## Dirty Biker (9. November 2011)

dacht ich mir, also wird es wohl um lenker gehen?
700 find ich angenehm. 780....oO ehrlich? ^^


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

sorry, ja lenker.
Hast du mal mehr als 700 für >3 Tage gefahren?


----------



## Dirty Biker (9. November 2011)

hm ehrlichgesagt nein, ABER:
ich habe in der näheren umgebung meiner wohnung mehr als einen trail, auf dem ich mit meinem 700er lenker noch gerade eben so zwischen den bäumen durchpasse 
in dem sinne find ich den aspekt der funktionalität recht ausgeglichen.
grüße
dominik


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

na ja, dann ist das ein argument und es zählt dir ja doch die funktion.
du weißt was ich meine?

den bäumen ist es egal ob der lenker schwarz oder weiß ist.
ab wenn er zu breit ist, bleibst du hängen............


----------



## kreisel (10. November 2011)

Mir gefällt das blau/weiße Slayer immernoch am besten , allerdings wäre es mir mit den roten Parts zu bunt.
Einfach nur gegen schwarze tauschen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

Wenn ich es bunt und funktionell gestalten würde, kämen schöne rote EX2200 Laufräder rein.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2011)

meinst in etwas so?

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/4/3/9/1/_/medium/IMAG0018.jpg


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

sind zwar nicht rot, aber funktionell.
wie fährt sich das bike mit dem coil?


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2011)

Ich mag es total!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

dito, kenne ich vom sxc, komplett anderes Bike.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2011)

Wobei ein guter DHX wäre richtig fein .. aber die umgebauten findet man so schlecht bis gar nicht mehr


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

Stimmt, den fahre ich im SXC.
Die Gehäuse mit den getrennten AGB sind rar.
Wenn man eins hat, kann man einen 200/57mm DHX umbauen.


----------



## SchrottRox (10. November 2011)

Sag mal RockyRider, es sollte doch eigentlich kein großes Problem sein, so einen DHX umzubauen - oder?
"Einfach" den Piggy abtrennen, Gewinde rein und mit nem Hydraulikschlauch wie auf dem Bild verbinden. Oder übersehe ich mal wieder was wesentliches?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

Im Prinzip ja.
Man braucht ausreichend Fleisch an der Trennstelle.
Sonst eigentlich nur Mut.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2011)

Also ich habe schon Toxo angeschrieben und die machen es auch nicht einfach so .... Ist echt blöd sag ich Euch


----------



## mohrstefan (10. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/473536


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

Wenn ich nicht irre:
Der DHX 5.0 wurde mal in 216/63mm extra für einen Rahmenhersteller so gebaut.
Das schwarze Gehäuse konnt auch auf andere DHX geschraubt werden.
Toxo macht das wohl heute noch, hat aber keine Gehäuse mehr.
Also, woher nehmen?

Oder selbst machen.
Dürfte funktionieren.
Man braucht nur jemanden, der sich mit Hydraulikleitungen und Anschlüssen auskennt.


----------



## SchrottRox (10. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Man braucht nur jemanden, der sich mit Hydraulikleitungen und Anschlüssen auskennt.



Das mit der Hydraulikleitung dürfte das geringste Problem sein. Entweder was passendes suchen, oder sich eine machen lassen. Kostet nicht die Welt, musste mal für ein Fahrzeug eine spezielle anfertigen lassen - hat mir der Dorfschmied direkt im Laden zusammengequetscht und das für günstig Geld. O.K. ist noch zu DM-Zeiten gewesen...aber im Prinzip sollte das heute auch noch so sein...

Ich glaube ich muss mal nach DHXen Ausschau halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (10. November 2011)

Morgen kommen die neuen Bolzen. Samstag kommt ne neue Bremse.

Lager liegen auch schon bereit. Dann kann das Bike wieder fertig gemacht werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ............Ich glaube ich muss mal nach DHXen Ausschau halten



Du wirst es 100%ig nicht bereuen.
passende feder rein und los............


----------



## kreisel (11. November 2011)

Hat mal jemand die Coil-Dämpfer von X-Fusion oder Marzocchi getestet, da gab es ja auch mal diverse ohne Ausgleichbehälter?

@RockyRider66: Könntest Du in zwei Sätzen den Unterschied zwischen dem Fox RP und dem Coil beschreiben [natürlich bzgl. der Performance ;-)] - das wäre super!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2011)

den unterschied muss man eigentlich "erfahren".


Hauptvorteil ist einfach das absolute Ansprechverhalten, kein Durchzusacken, komplette lineare Federwegsausnutzung.
Der Coil liegt einfach satt am Trail


----------



## hugolost (11. November 2011)

So Bolzen sind da aber:






Bei den neuen sind 2 mit aussen gewinde, bei den alten haben alle innengewinde. Passt das Trotzdem?


----------



## mohrstefan (11. November 2011)

kreisel schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand die Coil-Dämpfer von X-Fusion oder Marzocchi getestet, da gab es ja auch mal diverse ohne Ausgleichbehälter?
> 
> @RockyRider66: Könntest Du in zwei Sätzen den Unterschied zwischen dem Fox RP und dem Coil beschreiben [natürlich bzgl. der Performance ;-)] - das wäre super!


Kann ich nur bestätigen, hier damals mit einem Manitou.
SPV via.Luft,verhindert Wippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (11. November 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> So Bolzen sind da aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Täusch ich mich oder hast du die langen Bolzen vertauscht. Für mich sieht der neue krumm aus!


----------



## hugolost (11. November 2011)

Sieht nur auf dem Bild so aus.

Laut Frank sind die neuen Bolzen ok. RM hat die im laufe der Zeit geändert (Verstärkt) weil die alten öfters gebrochen sind.


Nur der lange Bolzen wollte mich ärgern. 1,5std gebraucht bis er drin war.


----------



## hugolost (12. November 2011)

Heute die 2012er Coder R montiert.

Vorher war die 2008er Code verbaut, und ich dachte da schon das ist ein Anker. Aber die 12er Code R legt noch mal ne schippe drauf.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. November 2011)

moin!

ich bin 167 cm klein. welche größe sollte ich nehmen? hätte gerne ein eher kurzes bike im sitzen und ein langes im stehen. 

danke im voraus


----------



## SchrottRox (12. November 2011)

Moin, moin

da es meines Wissens kein kleineres als S gibt, hast Du keine andere Wahl. Ich bin 178 habe eins in L uns eins in S - fahren tue ich nur mit dem S  

Musst halt nen 35er Vorbau nehmen und ne gerade Sattelstütze, dann geht das schon...

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. November 2011)

s wäre 15" oder 16,5"? das 15" hat ein oberrrohr von 546mm, das 16,5" von 565mm. ein speci enduro hat so um die 560 mm. mein aktuelles bike (meta 5.5 in S) hat gemessen auch um die 540. im sitzen würde mir das also passen. aufgrund des steilen seitzwinkels wäre also ein slayer in 15" vom reach her etwas länger als mein meta. oder?


----------



## SchrottRox (12. November 2011)

Phu, die Maße hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf...musst mal googeln, aber ich glaube mein S hat 15" und hat ein 490er Oberrohr? Keene Ahnung, müsst ich erst mal nachmessen.

Vielleicht find ich noch was, ansonsten gehe ich morgen mal messen...


----------



## SchrottRox (13. November 2011)

Moin,

war ich doch nochmal kurz im Keller mit der Schätzlatte:


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

warte mal. ich glaube, ich habe mich vertan. es geht um das slayer 2011. dachte, darum gehts in hier. hab jetzt gesehen, dass es einen Rocky mountain new - "slayer 2011"-thread gibt. sorry für die verwirrung.


----------



## SchrottRox (13. November 2011)

alex m. schrieb:


> warte mal. ich glaube, ich habe mich vertan. es geht um das slayer 2011. dachte, darum gehts in hier. hab jetzt gesehen, dass es einen Rocky mountain new - "slayer 2011"-thread gibt. sorry für die verwirrung.



...und dafür habe ich extra meinen Schöheitsschlaf später begonnen 

Basst scho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  <---so siehts übrigens aus, wenn das Fahrwerk zu straff abgestimmt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

naja, so lange der kopf federnd gelagert ist...


----------



## sannihh (13. November 2011)

Wer kann mir helfen.... ?????
Brauche für mein Slayer einen neuen Dämpfer und bin etwas verwirrt über die Angaben. Wollte mir einen RP 23 kaufen, muss ich ausser der Einbaulänge ( 200mm ) und Hub ( 57 ) noch etwas beachten ? Hab noch was über Custum Valved gelesen ????
danke schon mal


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. November 2011)

ist das nicht 57mm Hub?
Ich empfehle dir einen Marzocchi Roco Air LO. Den hatte ich damals auch mal im New Slayer. Der ging deutlich besser als der originale Fox mit Custome Valve. Besseres Ansprechverhalten und unten rum etwas progressiver.


----------



## sannihh (13. November 2011)

hhmm,aber geht auch ein neuer RP 23 ? Oder ist das Cusome Valve entscheidend ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. November 2011)

sannihh schrieb:


> hhmm,aber geht auch ein neuer RP 23 ? Oder ist das Cusome Valve entscheidend ?



CustomValve ist ein Fake.
RM verbaut Standarddämpfer, schon ewig.
Wo der Stcker herkommt, weiß kein Mensch.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. November 2011)

Ich war immer der meinung die Teile sind auf den Rocky Hinterbau abgestimmt.
Aussage eines Toaxo Mitarbeiter


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2011)

Mittlerweile bietet FOX jedem Hersteller verschiedene Setups an für den RP.
Da sucht man sich was raus.

Für den DHX gibt es sowas nicht, laut Bapperl schon.


----------



## hugolost (19. November 2011)

Gibts ne möglichkeit das Slayer hinten von schnellspanner auf steckachse umzurüsten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2011)

Ja.
DT TrueBolt 10mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (19. November 2011)

oder NC-17 QR Axle 10x135mm


----------



## mohrstefan (20. November 2011)

oder Alutech 10mm


----------



## kreisel (20. November 2011)

oder Nope/Fun Works Thru Bolt mit entsprechender Nope/Fun Works Nabe


----------



## Der Toni (20. November 2011)

Stimmt, die Nabe muss natürlich auch dafür ausgelegt (umgebaut) sein. Zb. für die Hope II gibbet dafür einen Umbausatz.


----------



## Zitzenfichte (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ich suche für das Slayer so ne Art Ersatzteilliste wo man die ganzen Lager und Bolzen Bezeichnungen aufgeführt sind. Ich hatte vor Jahren mal eine PDF wo genau das drinn war.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2011)

www.bikeaction.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (11. Dezember 2011)

Falls es einen unter euch Rocky-Bikern interessiert, ich gebe mein Slayer ab:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/448562/cat/500

Hätte gern, dass es in gute Hände kommt.


----------



## Dirty Biker (24. Dezember 2011)

so wen es interessiert:
bin fast fertig. es fehlt noch ein fabriger LRS, weisse Scheibenbremsen und mein Dämpfer müsste aus der Reperatur zurückkommen...
Ansonsten ist es fertig...voila!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Dezember 2011)

Na dann frohes Fest!


----------



## SchrottRox (24. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachsgeschenke die man sich selbst schenkt, sind eh die Besten 

Schickes Radl  
Mein Team-Slayer hatte ich mir auch letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten gegönnt


----------



## hugolost (28. Dezember 2011)

Was kann ich machen/ändern damit mir der RP23 Highvolume schon bei kleineren Drops nicht komplett durchsackt? Wiege Fahrfertig 100Kg und fahre mit 210-220PSI


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Dezember 2011)

Das kenne ich nur zu gut das Problem. Bei mri hat nur ein anderer Dämpfer, kein Luftdämpfer abhilfe geschaffen


----------



## hugolost (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe es aber nicht ein fÃ¼r ein 3 Jahre Alten DHX5 mit Umbau noch 300â¬ zu zahlen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du mir sagst wo ich den herbekomme, ich kaufe ihn sofort


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen/ändern damit mir der RP23 Highvolume schon bei kleineren Drops nicht komplett durchsackt? Wiege Fahrfertig 100Kg und fahre mit 210-220PSI



Verkleinere die Hauptluftkammer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## hugolost (10. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal das Tuning Kit für den Dämpfer bestellt, da sind die 3 Spacer drin, ich hoffe damit bekomme ich das durchsacken weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (29. Januar 2012)

Das verkleinern der Luftkammer beim RP23 hat einiges gebracht. ich fahre jetzt mit 30psi weniger (bei gleichem SAG wie vorher) und er rauscht nicht komplett durch.


----------



## SchrottRox (18. März 2012)

Ich fahre immer noch saugerne mit mei´m kloine Schätzle 

Deshalb gab es kürzlich neue Felgen samt Speichen - die "alten" hatte es letztes Jahr am Gardasee doch etwas sehr mitgenommen 

Dann noch einen Spank Vorbau drangeschraubt und mal ordentlich geputzt...was aber gewichtstechnisch nicht den erhofften Erfolg brachte, es wiegt immer noch 15,60 Kilo


----------



## hugolost (18. März 2012)

Meins hängt gerade im Montage ständer für ein kompletten Service.


----------



## kreisel (18. März 2012)

Meins wird verkauft, und zwar Rahmen (20,5") mit Dämpfer und Umwerfer, Steuersatz und evtl. die MZ Gabel.

Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## hugolost (12. April 2012)

Heute sind (bis auf die Bremse) alle Teile für das Projekt "Rebuild Slayer" gekommen.

Nächsten Monat noch die Bremse und dann ist es wieder fahrfertig.


----------



## SchrottRox (12. April 2012)

Tja, und ich werde wohl demnächst mein zweites Slayer in der Bucht einstellen. Ich habe es nur zwei Wochen lang bewegt und nun hängt es schon über ein Jahr an der Decke - dafür isses auch zu schade...ich muss mal Platz für was Neues machen


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. April 2012)

Und ich liebe meins auch und gebe es nicht her .. ich finde das Slayer immer noch klasse!


----------



## Dirty Biker (17. April 2012)

Und ich fange erst so richtig an meins zu lieben. Seit gestern ist es (bis auf Laufräder, die bis nächsten Monat warten müssen) fertig bestückt und funktionsfähig.
Freu mich so auf die ersten Touren nach meiner Prüfung nächsten Montag   
Grüße!


----------



## kreisel (17. April 2012)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Und ich fange erst so richtig an meins zu lieben. Seit gestern ist es (bis auf Laufräder, die bis nächsten Monat warten müssen) fertig bestückt und funktionsfähig.
> Freu mich so auf die ersten Touren nach meiner Prüfung nächsten Montag
> Grüße!



Das blau/weiße ist farblich immernoch mein Favorit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. April 2012)

"weise" Pedalen noch


----------



## Dirty Biker (17. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> "weise" Pedalen noch



ich glaub meine ham schon einiges an lebenserfahrung aufm buckel. vllt kann ich ihnen noch lesen beibringen...mal sehn


----------



## mohrstefan (17. April 2012)

oh,wie weise


----------



## Dirty Biker (17. April 2012)

hehe, war ja nur ein witz, nicht krumm nehmen


----------



## Dirty Biker (26. Mai 2012)

So nun endlich Komplett:


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Mai 2012)

Was hast denn da für Laufräder dran? Passen gut zum Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Mai 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus!! Hab Spaß damit!!


----------



## Dirty Biker (28. Mai 2012)

Dankeschön!
Spaß hab ich jede Mange mit dem geilen Gerät!  
Die Geometrie ist halt einfach der Hammer...
Die Laufräder sind Atomlab Pimplite Felgen auf Hope Pro II Evo Naben mit Sapim Race Speichen (die haben verschiedene Durchmesser über der Länge) und Alu Nippeln. Gibts bei 100prozentbike.de für ~340 und wiegen knapp unter 2kg glaub ich. Hab sie aber nicht gewogen und das angegebene Gewicht nicht im Kopf. Scheinen aber auf jeden Fall was aus zu halten...
Beste Grüße


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Juni 2012)

Sch**ßfoto, geile Kiste:


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. Juni 2012)

Die Gabel steht dem Bike sehr gut!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön das Slayer. Und mal was anderes mit der Gabel. 
Das Rad hätte ein besseres Bild verdient, aber mir gehts da ähnlich, ich bekomm auch kein vernünftiges Bild hin.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Blumen!
Abgesehen vom "Exotenfaktor" funktioniert die Gabel auch richtig gut. Dank Intrisic federt sie kleine Unebenheiten wie eine Stahlfedergabel und lässt sich (z.B. für den Bikepark) mit ein paar Klicks angenehm progressiv einstellen, ohne Sensibilität im ersten Federwegsdrittel einzubüßen. Habe den Wechsel weg von meiner MZ AM1 nie bereut!

Zur Fotoqualität: hab mir gestern spontan gedacht, dass ich das Rad mal wieder ablichten könnte und war dann zu faul, die DSLR aus der Wohnung zu holen. Also musste das Handy ran.


----------



## hugolost (22. Juni 2012)

Da ich nun zum 3. mal Kurbel und Innenlager auseinder genommen habe, gereinigt, gefettet habe. Und es immer noch knackt gibts nun eine umrüstung auf 1fach. Am RMX kam ich da auf der Tour gut zurecht. 

Wird eine Truvativ Descendent mit nem 34er Blatt.


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir hat der Hinterbau mal wieder üble Geräusche von sich gegeben.
Nach suche habe ich dann das Problem gefunden.

Bei diesem Link 



 oder 




ist mir auf der anderen Seite das obere Gegenstück von diesem Lager einfach beim ausbau in alle Einzeilteile entgegen gekommen.





Echt übel. Das Lager war einfach total zerstört ... zermahlen 

Habt Ihr mir Tipps was für Lager da zu gebrauchen sind?

Das aus- und einpressen geht ja auch nur mit Spezialwerkzeug?

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2012)

Kauf dir direkt 2 neue Lager in der 2RS Ausführung.
Ggf. bekommst du was in Edelstahl, muss aber nicht.

WICHTIG:
Vor dem Einbau die Staubkappen entfernen und VOLL Fett packen.

Kannst du ohne Spezialwerkzeug einbauen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juli 2012)

War heute kurz beim Kimmerle. Problem ist schon behoben. Neue Lager sind drin. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Radel zusammen bauen ... Testfahrt fällt wohl bei dem Dauerregen aber ins Wasser :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juli 2012)

nicht vergessen die Dinger zu öffnen und voll Fett zu packen!!!
Sonst hast du im Nu den selben Schisswieder, versprochen.


----------



## noie95 (2. Juli 2012)

sorry... thema verfehlt aber mmnach wichtig...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...chendes-bikeverbot-das-kannst-du-dagegen-tun/


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. Juli 2012)

Heute gleich mal eine Probefahrt gemacht. Wollte nur kurz das Rad nach meiner "Inspektion" Testen und es lief so geil das aus 30 Minuten eine 90 minütige Schlammschlacht wurde. Das Bike geht mit dem richtigen Setup imme rnoch ab wie Rakete .. Ich liebe es!


----------



## hugolost (11. Juli 2012)

Morgen ist mein Slayer endllich wieder zu 100% komplett und einsatz bereit.

Dann ist neu: Kassette, Kette, Schaltwerk, Kettenblätter, Pedale, Reifen, Sattel, Bremse.


----------



## hugolost (12. Juli 2012)

Da denkt man, man kann das Bike endlich zusammen bauen, da sieht man das  das neue 22er Kettenblatt dicker ist als das alte und damit die  Kettenblattschrauben an der Kettenführung schleifen...........................................  Ich könnt ...


----------



## hugolost (14. Juli 2012)

Arghh knacken wieder da ausm Tretlager bereich.

Also Kurbel wieder ab Tretlager raus. Dann wollte ich den unteren Bolzen  und die beiden Kugellaker überprüfen und merke das der Bolzen zusammen  mit dem Kugellager fesgegammelt ist. Jetzt muß ich erstmal versuchen den  Bolzen rauszubekommen.


Weiß jemand was das für lager sind (die RM Teilenr. habe ich aber das hilft nicht weiter).


----------



## hugolost (16. Juli 2012)

DIe Kugellager sind 63001 2RS.

Hab ich bei Kugellager-express.de bestellt.

Die Gleitlager haben sind von IGUS und haben die ArtikelNr.: WSM-1214-10. Die bekomme ich direkt von IGUS kostenlos. (Da man dort nur als Firma bestellen kann, werden die als Muster für mich abgerechnet).


----------



## Elefantenvogel (18. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch mal cool! Viel erfolg beim fertig aufbauen!


----------



## redpulli (7. August 2012)

Ich wollte euch das hier nicht vorenthalten!
Hab mein Slayer etwas modifieziert.
Nach dem ich einen Baugleichen Rahmen (Günstig bei E-Bay) geschossen hab
Konnte ich es nicht lassen und musste dem Biggipack vom DHX4 ein wenig Platz in meinem Rahmen verschaffen!
Vorher war ein von Tft getunter RP2 drinn ! Was schon Sau gut war!
Aber das hier sind noch mal Welten! 
Im September geht s in die Berge!
Ich glaub mein Slayer freut sich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (7. August 2012)

Was genau hast Du am Rahmen angepasst?


----------



## hugolost (7. August 2012)

Wenns ausm Steuerrohr bereich beim Anbremse oder einfedern knackt. Ist es der Steuersatz oder die Gabel? (Steuersatz lager laufen noch einwandfrei. habe erst alles auseinander genommen und gefettet (Hope Steuersatz)


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. August 2012)

Könnte auch Lenker und Vorbau sein


----------



## hugolost (7. August 2012)

Da habe ich auch scon alles gereinigt, so das kein Krümel mehr dran ist. Lenker ist sogar neu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2012)

Fett zwischen den Spacern?
Fett am gabelschaft im Klemmbereich des Vorbaus?
Kontaktstellen zwischen Lenker/ Vorbau gefettet.
Zuganschläge kontrolliert?


----------



## hugolost (7. August 2012)

Die Kontakstellen Habe ich nicht gefettet. Mir wurde davon abgeraten weil es unter umständen verrutschen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redpulli (7. August 2012)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Was genau hast Du am Rahmen angepasst?



Der Ausgleichbehälter benötigt etwas Platz!
ca 20-25 mm in die Höhe!

Mit nem Dremel vorgearbeitet und mit einem Schleifkopf mit Schmirgel nachgearbeitet!

Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne!


----------



## Dome_2001 (8. August 2012)

Danke für die Info. Bin mal gespannt ob die Rahmenstabilität bleibt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2012)

beim 16,5" Rahmen & Fahrergewicht < 70kg sehe ich da keine Problem.
Der Bereich ist doch ohnehin sehr fett ausgebildet.


----------



## Freeze666 (10. August 2012)

Hallo Fangemeinde

Ich brauche kurz eure Hilfe. Habe mir gut und günstig einen 2006 Slayer Rahmen inkl. Gabel ergattert. Nun habe ich beim Aufbau Probleme mit der Umwerfermontage.
Da ich ein SRAM-Fan bin habe ich erst einen SRAM Umwerfer gekauft, welcher nicht zu montieren ist. Nun habe ich auch schon gelesen dass SRAM Umwerfer am Slayer irgendwie nicht zu montieren sind um keine Kollision mit dem Dämpfer zu haben.

Hat je,and von euch irgendwie (aber nicht E-Type) schon einen SRAM Umwerfer montiert am 2006 Slayer? Wenn ja welchen? Fahre vorne nur 2-Fach, aber 3-fach kann ich auch montieren.

Und sonst hätte ich halt gerne gewusst welcher XT Umwerfer (gibt ja viele Ausführungen) denn sonst passen würde.
Für eure Hilfe wäre ich euch echt dankbar. Möchte mein Slayer nämlich endlich fahren 

Thanks


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2012)

redpulli schrieb:


> Hab mein Slayer etwas modifieziert.



mal eine Frage: welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist du?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2012)

redpulli ist gerade im Stress!
deshalb gebe ich dir eben die Info: 16,5" bei rd. 65kg nackisch
Und das Bike wird wirklich nicht geschont!

Wenn man sich die Konstruktion mal ansieht nachdem sie bearbeitet wurde, dann sieht man sehr viel "Fleisch".
Absolut unbedecklich für den Rahmen, *aber das Fahrwerk ist ein pures Gedicht danach.*


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2012)

ich wollte gar nicht auf die Bearbeitung anspielen, sorry falls das so rüberkommt. bin selber recht schmerzbefreit an meinen Teilen sie Säge/Feile anzusetzen 

ich wollte ein Gefühl für die Rahmengröße bekommen, weil er in S vielleicht das richtige für meine Freundin mit 168cm ist, mir aber das versetze Rohr zu denken gibt. Deshalb die Frage nach der Größe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja, der Rahmen passt super zu 1,68m und hat viel Schrittfreiheit.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2012)

ab welcher Schrittlinge wird beim S-Rahmen der effektive Sitzrohrwinkel zu flach?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2012)

ab 1,73m würde ich einen größeren Rahmen wählen, aber nicht wegen des effektiven Sitzwinkel, sondern weil das Bike einfach zu kurz wird und die sattelstütze ewig weit raus muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2012)

OK, dann schau ich mal.
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## gimp (29. Oktober 2012)

Immer noch ein schönes Rad...

Jetzt zeitgeistig mit mit Schnippstütze, Stummelvorbau und breitem Lenker:







Macht Spaß!


----------



## Dirty Biker (29. Oktober 2012)

sieht auch nach spaß aus. schönes bike!


----------



## noie95 (30. Oktober 2012)

... und das geht wie die sau...
ich seh ab und zu eins in rot/weiß... pfeilschnell! hat nur nen breiteren lenker und nen anderen dämpfer


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. Oktober 2012)

ich mag es auch total ... das werde ich fahren bis das der Rahmenbruch uns scheidet


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> ... und das geht wie die sau...
> ich seh ab und zu eins in rot/weiß... pfeilschnell! hat nur nen breiteren lenker und nen anderen dämpfer



das Ding hab ich schon mal gesehen!


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. November 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Da denkt man, man kann das Bike endlich zusammen bauen, da sieht man das  das neue 22er Kettenblatt dicker ist als das alte und damit die  Kettenblattschrauben an der Kettenführung schleifen...........................................  Ich könnt ...



Genau dieses Problem hab ich auch gerade (umgestiegen von 36/24 auf 36/22) habe jetzt vorläufig die KeFü abgebaut, würde sie aber gern wieder dran wissen oder zumindest Ersatz finden. Wie hast Du das Problem denn gelöst? 
Grüße
Dominik


----------



## hugolost (2. November 2012)

Dünneres Kettenblatt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2012)

am Tretlager befestigt nehme ich an?
Dann leg doch distanzscheiben dazwischen, gibt es in 1/10mm, lagen bei meiner dreist dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (2. November 2012)

Hm ja ok , danke für die Tips. Das ist leider für meine Kurbel/Tretlager Kombi etwas unzufriedenstellend. Werd mir ne andere KeFü kaufen oder basteln. 
Grüße
Dominik


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2012)

die Passscheiben bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Schraubenhandel.
Die legst du einfach zwischen Tretlager und Führung.
Ist doch kein Problem?


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. November 2012)

Doch, weil ich so ne blöde Truvativ Kurbel hab, wo die Lagersitze fest auf der Achse sind und wenn die beiden Schalen zu weit auseinander sitzen hat das Tretalger Spiel, egal wie fest ich es anziehe.
Daher würde das nur funktionieren wenn ich das Tretlagergehäuse des Rahmen schmaler fräse. Die Mittel dazu stehen mir zwar zur Verfügung aber ich möchte das nicht machen.
Dann fräse ich mir lieber aus diesem weißen Industrie-Hartplastik eine Lösung für an die Kettenstrebe.
Effektiv ist eine Befestigung an der Kettenstrebe ohnehin sinnvoller, da so die Umschlingung des Kettenblatts konstant gehalten wird, egal wie weit eingefedert wird.
Grüße
Dominik


----------



## hugolost (2. November 2012)

Warum nicht ein dünnes Kettenblatt, ich habe das 22er Race Face XC verbaut.


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. November 2012)

*grins* hab billig ein blaues blackspire 22t bekommen, das mag ich nicht wieder abschrauben 
fotos folgen, warte noch auf besseres wetter


----------



## hugolost (2. November 2012)

das Blackspire habe ich auch hier (in schwarz). das Race Face ist nur halb so dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redpulli (3. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das Ding hab ich schon mal gesehen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2012)

da will ich mal hin!


----------



## Dirty Biker (3. November 2012)

Wow sieht echt geil aus! Wo ist das denn?

Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem geliebten Slayer. Neu ist der Lenker, das kleine Kettenblatt, der Dämpfer, ein Krallenersatz, weil sich der Steuersatz ständig löste (der schwarze Knubbel am unteren Ende des Gabelschafts), und -das sieht man aber auf dem Foto nicht- eine gebastelte Lösung um den Plastikstopfen im Umwerferdom (den ich verloren hatte) durch eine schwarze Aheadkappe zu ersetzen sowie das besser arrangierte Kabelwirrwarr. 

Kettenführung fehlt noch (siehe paar Posts vorher) und für nächste Saison werden noch 2.4er Ardent draufgezogen. Die Alberts werden den Winter vermutlich eh nicht überleben 
Die sind schon porös.

Wie gefällts?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2012)

ksnn sich sehen lassen!


----------



## kreisel (3. November 2012)

Ich mag das blau/weiße Slayer einfach...


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. November 2012)

schick. so gepflegt und neu. meins sieht bei weitem gebrauchter aus.


----------



## noie95 (5. November 2012)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Wow sieht echt geil aus! Wo ist das denn?
> 
> Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem geliebten Slayer. Neu ist der Lenker, das kleine Kettenblatt, der Dämpfer, ein Krallenersatz, weil sich der Steuersatz ständig löste (der schwarze Knubbel am unteren Ende des Gabelschafts), und -das sieht man aber auf dem Foto nicht- eine gebastelte Lösung um den Plastikstopfen im Umwerferdom (den ich verloren hatte) durch eine schwarze Aheadkappe zu ersetzen sowie das besser arrangierte Kabelwirrwarr.
> 
> ...




bis auf die kabelbinder... weiß... tztztz


----------



## Dirty Biker (5. November 2012)

ja...wenn ich irgendwann mal aufhöre zu faul zu sein welche zu kaufen werd ich das auch noch ändern


----------



## noie95 (5. November 2012)

okay...
gibts 3 mal im jahr bei aldi in schwarz


----------



## big toe (20. November 2012)

Hey Zusammen,

Aufgrund eines Rahmenbruchs (Hauptrahmen) musste ich mir zwangsweise ein neues Bike kaufen.

Wer Interesse an einem Slayer Hinterbau Variante 2 hat, der soll mir bitte eine persönliche Nachricht schicken.

Der Hinterbau ist in der Farbe blau und im gebrauchten Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (22. November 2012)

Ich werde mich nun doch schweren Herzens von meinem Slayer trennen:

28.11.2012:
Verkauft! Ich hoffe der Käufer hat mindestens ebenso viel Freude an dem Slayer wie ich. Wahrscheinlich wird nun eher das Potential des Rahmens genutzt.

Zum Abschied noch ein letztes Foto:


----------



## big toe (29. Januar 2013)

Hier nun das Angebot aus dem Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/109976

VHB Preis...


----------



## codename87 (11. März 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen, 
Ich habe ein 2005er?! RM Slayer(im januar 2013 günstig gekauft), 
Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float RP3, Gabel eine MZ 55 TST2.
Nun mein Problem: Der Dämpfer ist trotz bereits erreichtem maximalen Druck (laut aktuellem Manual von Fox, letzte woche runter geladen) viel zu weich. 
Ich wiege ca. 110kg (fahrfertig). 

Kennt vielleicht jemand das Problem und weiß Hilfe ?
Thx & Ride On...


----------



## mohrstefan (11. März 2013)

binn damals auch aus dem beschriebenen Problem nicht zurecht mit dem New Slayer gekommen,
hatte dann noch einbisschl mit Stahldämpfer rumprobiert aber nicht wirklich mit erfolg 




habe einfach keinen vernünftigen SAG hinbekommen !!!
Kauf dier ein Altitude oder ein 2011 er Slayer, da passen brauchbare Dämpfer rein,für unsere Grwichtsklasse und der Hinterbau Funzt einfach genial


----------



## codename87 (11. März 2013)

Hm, das war nicht was ich hören wollte ...


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. März 2013)

Ich kenne das Problem auch und muss mich Mohrstefan anschließen. Ich habe auch diverse Dämpfer bereits durch. Mein RP3 ist doch am besten. Fahre das ganze Radel mit 21 bar und das geht soweit ganz gut. 

Mein Motto ist, da hilft nur abnehmen


----------



## mohrstefan (11. März 2013)

codename87 schrieb:


> Hm, das war nicht was ich hören wollte ...


 
wenn überhaubt kann nur diese variante mit deinem Gewicht in verbindung mit dem Slayer funzen 
externe AGB am Fox Coil !!




diese 21 bar im RP3,da fühlt sich das Bike sowas von holzig null lineal einfach nur schei.... an !!!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. März 2013)

Da muss ich Dir recht geben. 21 BAR ist schon ne Hausnummer.

Wenn Du aber noch sagen kannst wo man solch einen Dämpfer bekommt, bestellt ich gleich einen.

Ich suche schon eine ganze Weile!!


----------



## Dirty Biker (12. März 2013)

Also ich hatte mit dem Fox auch meine Probleme und fahre jetzt einen Marzocchi Roco Air LO. Bei dem fahre ich mit deutlich weniger Druck und er liefert eine richtig gute Leistung.
Ich wiege mit Rucksack auch etwa 100kg
Grüße
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

Das Slayer auf den Fotos ist doch von 2006?
2005 sah das Ding doch aus wie ein Element?

Ins 2006er kann man übrigens den DHX Coil auch ohne getrennten AGB montieren.
Einfach am fetten Sitzdom etwas totes Fleisch wegnehmen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. März 2013)

Wieviel mm muss man da weg machen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

nicht ganz 1/2 Durchmesser vom AGB.


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. März 2013)

Das wären ja knapp 10mm ?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

ja, aber in Halbkreisform.
Ich müsste mal genau nachmessen.
Da unten ist viel (doppeltes) Fleisch und es treten kaum Kräfte auf.
Hatte ich nicht mal ein Foto gepostet?


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. März 2013)

Hast Du das mit einem Dremel gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2013)

Ja.


----------



## codename87 (12. März 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem auch und muss mich Mohrstefan anschließen. Ich habe auch diverse Dämpfer bereits durch. Mein RP3 ist doch am besten. Fahre das ganze Radel mit 21 bar und das geht soweit ganz gut.
> 
> Mein Motto ist, da hilft nur abnehmen




21 bar im RP3 ?! Ernsthaft?

Selbst wenn ich abnehmen würde käme ich nicht unter 95kg nackt...


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2013)

codename87 schrieb:


> 21 bar im RP3 ?! Ernsthaft?
> 
> Selbst wenn ich abnehmen würde käme ich nicht unter 95kg nackt...


ups 
 dier geht es ja um's 05er Slayer....gaaaaanz anderes Bike !!!
ab zum Old Slayer Thread


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. März 2013)

Bei meinem 06 Slayer muss ich das tatsächlich so fahren ...


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir recht geben. 21 BAR ist schon ne Hausnummer.
> 
> Wenn Du aber noch sagen kannst wo man solch einen Dämpfer bekommt, bestellt ich gleich einen.
> 
> Ich suche schon eine ganze Weile!!


Ich hatte seinerzeit mit Toxoholics Tele. !
aber ich habe das teil auch schon von X-Fusion gesehen  !


----------



## redpulli (13. März 2013)

So sieht das aus ! Es sind ca 2,5 cm totes Fleisch!


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. März 2013)

Super!! Danke Dir. Hast Du bei dem Rohr auch hinten was weg machen müssen? Oder reocht es wenn ich nur vorne die 2,5 cm weg nehme ... hm .... 

bin echt hin und her gerissen .... werde mir erstmal einen Dämpfer besorgen .... und mir das anschauen ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

das Ding geht jetzt wie die Sau!


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. März 2013)

Das glaub ich Dir sofort. 

Deswegen juckt es mich ja auch so. Nur bin ich nicht sonderlich geschickt bei solchen Sachen und muss mir jemanden suchen der mir das sauber "ausflext" bzw. dremelt. So wie ich das hier erkenne wurde das ja richtig sauber verschafft. 

Meint Ihr die Schweißnähte halten das so auf Dauer aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

Die Schweißnähte bleiben doch unberührt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (13. März 2013)

Stimmt, dann dürfte das nichts ausmachen. Aber für mich ein Grund mehr jemanden zu suchen der eine ruhige Hand hat.
Im Bikemarkt ist die Dämpfer auswahl gerade auch etwas mager ..


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

Du brauchst 2 Leute.
Einer muss von hinten fräsen und von vorne muss der andere Anweisung geben.


----------



## codename87 (14. März 2013)

Also, hab jetzt 18bar drin - so wirds was...


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. März 2013)

So, heute kam mein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter. Mal schauen wie ich den in den Rahmen rein packe. Wird sicherlich lustig. Bin gerade auf der suche jemanden zu finden der mir den Dämpfer umbaut (Ausgleichsbehälter abschneiden und verlängern). Pepe-Tuning wollte es sich anschauen hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Hansa-Flex kontaktiere ich nächste Woche mal. Ist gar nicht so einfach im Raum Stuttgart jemanden zu finden. Und wenn das nichts wird, muss halt der Rahmen angepasst werden


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2013)

abschneiden mit einer laborsäge.
als verbindung such mal bei goodridge stahlflex- bremsleitungen.
der dhx von fox hatte einen innedurchmesser beim schlauch von 2mm, also wie eine bremsleitung.

falls du einen rc4 haben solltest wird es schwieriger.
durch die dickere kolbenstange fließt mehr öl in den ausgleichsbehälter.
der verbindungskanal ist daher größer

allerdings wird es schwer, einen anschluss zu finden für das magere "fleisch" an der verschraubung.
du brauchst nämlich da einen dicheren schlauch.

falls du das ding in dein slayer 2006 einbauen möchtest, mach es lieber wie redpulli.

ach so, x-fusion/ reset kannst du auch mal anfragen, die haben auch einen schlauch.


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. März 2013)

Es geht um einen Marzocchi Roco der da rein soll 

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2013)

da gab es mal fotos im ibc


----------



## hugolost (1. April 2013)

Ich brauche eine neue Gabel, meine knackt im Schaftbereich. Hab heute ein andere All Mountain 1 eingebaut (schaft leider 1cm zu kurz für auf dauer) und da knackt nichts.


----------



## kreisel (1. April 2013)

hugolost schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine neue Gabel, meine knackt im Schaftbereich. Hab heute ein andere All Mountain 1 eingebaut (schaft leider 1cm zu kurz für auf dauer) und da knackt nichts.



Ich hätte eine weiße MZ AM 2 SL abzugeben. Der Schaft ist ausreichend lang nur die Funktion ist nicht optimal, Zustand ist aber sonst gut. Als Teilespender oder mit neuer Dämpfereinheit ideal...

Falls Du Interesse hast einfach eine PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (1. April 2013)

Preis? Bilder?


----------



## kreisel (1. April 2013)

Unter dem nachfolgenden Link kannst Du einige Bilder sehen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58193

Ich schreibe dir noch ne PM dazu.


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. April 2013)

Sodelle, heute habe ich nun meinen Roco zum Umbau geschickt  

2 bis 3 Wochen warten und dann bin ich mal gespannt wie der dann abgeht ...

Freu mich so ..


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Sodelle, heute habe ich nun meinen Roco zum Umbau geschickt
> 
> 2 bis 3 Wochen warten und dann bin ich mal gespannt wie der dann abgeht ...
> 
> Freu mich so ..


 na da binn ich mal gespannt


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. April 2013)

ich auch


----------



## freebiker_yam (3. April 2013)

Mahlzeit,
wollte mal mein Rocky vorstellen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (5. April 2013)

Die Gabel schicke ich demnÃ¤chst zu Cosmicsport die Presse mir den Schaft aus und ein neuen ein.  Kostet mich 20â¬.


----------



## Rodeodave (12. Mai 2013)

So, ein Slayer 70 in 18" von 2006 (mit dem fetteren Hinterbau!) ist nun  unterwegs zu mir, mit frisch überholtem Fox Float RP3. Jetzt hab ich  natürlich, trotz viel Gelese meinerseits, ein paar Fragen.

Zunächst mal, kann jemand die von mir gesammelten Fakten (betreffend 2006 Slayer 70) checken?

1 1/8 Zoll Steuerlager
73mm Tretlagerbreite
30.9mm Sattelstütze, min. 100mm Einstecktiefe
Dämpfer 200mm mit 57mm Hub
Sattelklemme 34.9mm
Umwerfer Klemmung 31.8mm, top swing bottom pull
Bolzen mit max. 11Nm anziehen, müssen eingefettet werden
Kugellager 63001 2rs 2x und 6901 2rs 6x
Gleitlager WSM-1214-10

Jetzt noch ein paar Fragen:

Passt ein FD-M960 Umwerfer?

Voraussetzt  der Rahmen ist prinzipiell in der für mich passenden Größe, wie lang  sollte die Sattelstütze sein? Reichen 350mm normalerweise aus?

Hat jemand Links zu den genauen Kugellagern, z.B. von kugellager-express.de?

Wo bekommt man Ersatzbolzen? Kann man alternativ was bästeln, vielleicht mit etwas ausm gut sortierten Eisenwarenhandel?

Welche Teile sollte man horten?

Und letztlich, wieso sieht man eigentlich so wenige Slayer 70 Aufbauten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2013)

Die Lager haben DIN Abmessungen.
Allerdings hat man original teils hochwertige Lager mit Kunststoffkäfig verbaut. (an manchen Stellen sogar Edelstahl?)
Die bekommtbman nicht an jeder Ecke.
Andere gehen aber auch.


----------



## Rodeodave (13. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt mal bei Bikeaction nachgefragt, es sind wohl noch Ersatzteile fÃ¼r das '06 Slayer verfÃ¼gbar, und seit 2010 soll es ein spezielles Bolzenkit fÃ¼r ~45â¬ geben, Artikelnummer 13KB02.

Klingt mal nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Mai 2013)

Leute Leute .. ich sag es Euch. Am 02.04.2013 meinen Dämpfer zu Pepe-Tuning geschickt und bis heute habe ich das Teil noch nicht zurück :-( 

Titanfeder und neue Gleitlager liegt hier schon rum und es heißt warten und warten ....

Kotz ....


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2013)

falscher Tuner!


----------



## Dome_2001 (29. Mai 2013)

Jup, leider ... 

Hab gerade angerufen und bin weniger erfreut .. Mal schaune ob er es schafft bis zu meinem Urlaub ....


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Juni 2013)

Dämpfer ist angeblich fertig und wenn ich Glück habe diese Woche noch bei mir 

Bin echt gespannt


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Juni 2013)

Es wird immer besser. Nen Marzocchi Roco hingeschickt (MTB-Dämpfer) und ein Motorraddämpfer zurück erhalten. Ich sag es Euch ... unglaublich was ich da gerade durch mache ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2013)

schöner Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Juni 2013)

Kann Dir gar nicht wie ich den Kanal inzwischen voll habe ....

Am 02.04.2013 habe ich den Dämpfer abgeschickt, am 05.06.2013 die Mail mit der Info bekommen das der Dämpfer fertig ist. Die Rechnung war dabei. Den Rechnungsbetrag will ich gar nicht erwähnen ... Gleich noch überwiesen .. heute voller Freude auf den Postbooten gewartet und dann habe ich noch den falschen Dämpfer zurück bekommen. 

Weis der Geier wann nun meiner bei mir ankommt. 

Der Mist, nächsten Donnerstag geht es in Urlaub und da wollte ich den Dämpfer am radel haben ...

Unglaublich sag ich Euch!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juni 2013)

Er ist da!!!





Jetzt quäle ich mich die Feder raus zu bekommen.

Hab ne 600 Titan Feder hier ...

Noch kurz die Gleitlager austauschen und dann kommt das Teil in das Bike ...

Und wenn das gemacht ist muss ich mir eine Halterung für den Ausgleichsbehälter überlegen. Dann gibt es Bilder


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juni 2013)

oJE UND das in einem MZ...viel Erfolg /glück/ballern !?


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juni 2013)

Warum denn nicht ?!


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Juni 2013)

Heute habe ich den Umbau vorgenommen. Hier die Bilder

Mein Radel .. leider stark benützt 





Und hier eine Nahaufnahme ...





Fühlt sich soweit ganz gut an ... Freue mich auf die Erste Ausfahrt!!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2013)

Schöner Kontrast zum braunen Rahmen.

Bin mal gespannt auf deine Fahreindrücke.


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon echt mega. Morgen hab ich wieder Zeit eine Runde zu drehen. Wenn Interesse besteht werde ich gerne von den Eindrücken berichten.


----------



## Dome_2001 (12. Juni 2013)

Sodelle, bin nun zurück von meiner Testfahrt. 

Berg auf: Ist es etwas anstrengender geworden da mir da schon das ProPedal fehlt. Der Dämpfer ist halt wirklich mehr für Bergab. Aber man kommt trotzdem überall hinauf.

Berg runter: im Vergleich zum RP23 einfach ein Traum. Hab meine Zugstufe nachstellen müssen aber dann lag das Bike satt auf dem Trail ... Problem ist nur, das Bike liegt so ruhig das der Grenzbereich zwischen heben und abschmiren nun deutlich geringer geworden ist. Verstehe gar nicht warum RM das Bike nicht gleich mit einem Stahldämpfer ausliefert. Ist einfach ein anderes Bike. Trailsurfen einfach genial jetzt und beim springen verzeiht es nun echt deutlich mehr. Für mich hat sich der Invest gelohnt. Nichts desto trotz was das wohl nun das letzte Tuning am Bike. Werde nun auf mein neues Projekt sparen. Dann aber kein RM mehr :-(


----------



## Banshee-Driver (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo , kann mir jemand sagen bis welche Fahrergröße man das Slayer von 2006 in  S fahren kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (7. Juli 2013)

Schrittlänge ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2013)

ab 1,75 ist es zu klein


----------



## hugolost (21. Juli 2013)

Gestern mal mein Rocky gewogen, liegt bei genau 15Kg.


----------



## schaeferhelge (1. August 2013)

Hallo Slayer-Gemeinde,

ich habe ein Problem!

Bei einem Gelenkbolzen vom Hinterbau ist mir die Schraube abgebrochen (Nach fest kommt ab, jaja...). Auf den beigefügten Fotos ist die Stelle am Hinterbau und die kaputte Schraube zu sehen. 

Wo bekomme ich bloß so ein Ersatzteil her? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß
Helge


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2013)

BikeAction direkt oder Radsport Kimmerle.


----------



## schaeferhelge (1. August 2013)

Perfekt, vielen Dank! Habe beide angeschrieben.

Grüße
Helge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodeodave (1. August 2013)

Als Notlösung geht auch Scheibe durch bohren und mit passender Schraube als quasi Beilagscheibe  verwenden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2013)

Der Kimmerle wird dir sicher die neue/ verärtke Ausführung innerhalb kurzer zeit zukommen lassen.


----------



## hugolost (1. August 2013)

Gibt es nur im Kompletten Set zu Kaufen (alle achsen und schrauben) Kostet 80â¬.

Bei Kimmerle wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich aber nicht mehr Kaufen (dauert einfach viel zu lange). Mein Shop fÃ¼r RM teile ist Rocky Mountain and Friends MÃ¼nchen. Antworten selsbt Sonntags noch (und sind auf Facebook vertreten).


----------



## mohrstefan (1. August 2013)

DER Kimmerle auch (Facebook)


----------



## Switchy (2. August 2013)

Also gerade wenn es um Ersatzteile für ein älteres Rocky geht dann würde ich mich an MT-Sports wenden.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. August 2013)

Soo Freunde  ich SUCHE wieder ein's in 19 Zoll


----------



## schaeferhelge (3. August 2013)

Hi!

Nur nochmal als Rückmeldung in die Runde: Der Kimmerle hat mir schnell und unkompliziert weitergeholfen - Danke nochmal!

Grüße
Helge


----------



## SchrottRox (3. August 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Soo Freunde  ich SUCHE wieder ein's in 19 Zoll



Hätte ein noch fast jungfräuliches:






incl. Preisschild (2399 ) und Originalverpackung für 777 


----------



## thxelf38 (20. August 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hätte ein noch fast jungfräuliches:...
> incl. Preisschild (2399 ) und Originalverpackung für 777 



Was ist das für ein Baujahr?


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. August 2013)

Dürfte ein 2006 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (20. August 2013)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Baujahr?



soviel ich weiß, gabs das bike nur 2006
bis 2005 sah das slayer aus wie ein element
ab 2007 hies es slayer sxc und hatte ne neue kinematik


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß, gabs das bike nur 2006
> bis 2005 sah das slayer aus wie ein element
> ab 2007 hies es slayer sxc und hatte ne neue kinematik


 richtig bin alle durch


----------



## noie95 (20. August 2013)

wie findest das aktuelle zum sxc?


----------



## hugolost (20. August 2013)

2007 gab es auch das New Slayer. Das gab es 2005-2007.

Morgen kommt eine neue Gabel. Die knackende MZ All Mountain 1 raus, RS Lyrik RC2DH SA rein. Dazu dann noch alle Lager erneuern und im Winter bekommt der Rahmen ein neues Farbkleid.


----------



## SchrottRox (20. August 2013)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Baujahr?



Hi,
wie schon richtig gesagt - es ist ein 2006er, auch laut Rahmennummer


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> wie findest das aktuelle zum sxc?


ist in Arbeit , bei Nicolai-Maschinenbau


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2013)

hugolost schrieb:


> 2007 gab es auch das New Slayer. Das gab es 2005-2007.
> 
> Morgen kommt eine neue Gabel. Die knackende MZ All Mountain 1 raus, RS Lyrik RC2DH SA rein. Dazu dann noch alle Lager erneuern und im Winter bekommt der Rahmen ein neues Farbkleid.


denk mal lieber über ein 2011 Slayer nach 
Gruß


----------



## hugolost (21. August 2013)

Die Gabel mit 160 oder 170mm fahren?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. August 2013)

Bau doch mal mit 170 ein und mess den Lenkwinkel.... wenns zu flach ist, bau auf 160mm um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (21. August 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Bau doch mal mit 170 ein und mess den Lenkwinkel.... wenns zu flach ist, bau auf 160mm um...



wie misst man den lenkwinkel?


----------



## hugolost (22. August 2013)

Was kann ich machen damit die Umwerfer schraube (die den Zug hält) nicht an den Rahmen kommt? Gibt es da andere umwerfer?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. August 2013)

Lad dir ne App zum Grad messen aufs Handy, stells Bike auf ne ebene Fläche und miss den Lenkwinkel... Oder halt sonst nen Lot und ein Geodreieck- wird wohl aber nicht so genau sein ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (22. August 2013)

hugolost schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen damit die Umwerfer schraube (die den Zug hält) nicht an den Rahmen kommt? Gibt es da andere umwerfer?


ich hatte seiner Zeit einfach gesenkt den Zughalter und eine Inbussenkschraube verwendet .

Lenkwinkel einfach "Schatten an die Wand"


----------



## hugolost (22. August 2013)

Passt, ist nicht viel anders als mit der MZ vorher. Fährt sich auch super.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. August 2013)

Prima !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (24. August 2013)

Welchen umwerfer kann ich den noch verwenden? Habe ein X9 3x10 aber der stößt an den Dämpfer.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. August 2013)

mach mal besser Bild, von dem umwerfer .


----------



## Dirty Biker (25. August 2013)

Also ich hab einen SRAM X0 2x10 Umwerfer und hab bei dem einfach eine Schraube rausgedreht. Jetzt stößt nichts mehr an und es klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## noie95 (4. September 2013)

sorry paßt nicht ganz zum thema... 

helft der dimb und uns schwaben, natürlich auch den badensern , das dieses sinnlose 2m gesetzt auch in baden württemberg gekippt wird...

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## hugolost (6. September 2013)

Heute mit dem Slayer in Winterberg gewesen. Geht ganz gut der Hobel. Aber ich merke der Dämpfer muß zum Service.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Monate gesucht für'n Winter


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Oktober 2013)

ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## Suki03 (19. November 2013)

Hat jemand von euch ein Evoc Bike Bag? Muss bis morgen wissen ob mein 2013 Slayer Rahmengrösse XL da reinpasst. 

Thx für ne schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (19. November 2013)

Suki03 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein Evoc Bike Bag? Muss bis morgen wissen ob mein 2013 Slayer Rahmengrösse XL da reinpasst.
> 
> Thx für ne schnelle Antwort.



Also Altitude 650B in XL passt locker rein. Sollte also auch beim Slayer keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Suki03 (19. November 2013)

Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (26. November 2013)

Hallo
ich habe genau nach solch einem selber(Bastel) teil gesucht 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2333040/
Winter ist lang !?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2013)

In das Bike passt auch der DHX wenn man etwas vom Sattelrohr unten wegnimmt.
Dort ist überflüssiges Material, sogar doppellagig.


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. November 2013)

Ich habe den Dämpfer umbauen lassen und bin. Mega zufrieden. Hab einen rocco genommen. Hab den tip von rockyrider nicht umgesetzt. War mir zu riskant.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2013)

Das befräste Slayer fährt seit etwa 1 Jahr problemlos umher.
Wenn man sich die Sache mal aus statischer Sicht betrachtet erkennt man, dass das Fleisch da unten sowieso unnötig ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (27. November 2013)

habe in meinem aktuellen Slayer 11 ein Roco Air TST , und den lange drann gehalten ich müsste da ca 3cm weg fräsen ne ne ne das ist mier ein bissschl ZU.......:-/


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2013)

beim dhx ist das etwas weniger, so um 2cm


----------



## mohrstefan (27. November 2013)

bekomme die Tage einen DHX Air ( günni geschossen werde dann endscheiden !?


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2014)

Der Gral ist gefunden , nach diversen Luft-Einstellungen >>>>PERFECKT<<< Roco 2013 )


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. Februar 2014)

Kann ich so absolut bestätigen, fahre den Roco air LO schon seit ungefähr einem Jahr, allerdings ein älteres Modell.
Der ist echt perfekt für das Bike, vor allem, weil er es verzeiht, wenn er mit wenig druck gefahren wird und bergauf dann einfach der Lock Out
reingehauen wird. 
Würde nicht mehr wechseln!
Das einzige Problem mit dem Teil ist, dass der LO gern bei gröberen Schlägen von allein reinspringt. Deshalb wird er jetzt per Remote Hebel
offen gehalten. (im Bild ist der Zug noch nicht befestigt und gekürzt.)
Seit dem ist es ein Traum mit dem Fahrwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2014)

Erhöhe den Luftdruck in der Progressionskammer der da (zumindest bei meinem) min 18 und max 25 - ca 30 bar sein soll .
Der Hintern rauscht dann nicht mehr so durch und du sperrst nur noch auf Waldautobahnen !!


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. Februar 2014)

Wie mach ich das?
Meiner hat nur ein Ventil.
Zerlegen?


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2014)

Hast nicht solch eine Kappe , dahinter verbirgt sich ein Ventil !?


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. Februar 2014)

Doch die Kappe hab ich. Hatte ich aber noch nie auf.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2014)

VORSICHT !!!! bevor du da rumdoktos't  du brauchst  :
- T15 Torks
-passenden Adapter (der Gabeladapter passt NICHT !)
-Dämpferpumpe die min 25bar kann


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. Februar 2014)

Bis auf den Adapter hab ich alles da.
Welchen brauch ich da?
Nochmals danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2014)

Den .
aufbohren auch ca. 2,2 mm damit das Ventil offen bleibt und ein-zwei Gewindegänge sollten weg , damit das Teil sauber dicht ist . 
und am besten alles auf  einer Drehbank bearbeiten .
http://www.amazon.de/SKS-Sid-Adapte...1350402&sr=8-1&keywords=SKS+Adapter+Rock+Shox


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. Februar 2014)

Oh je...keine Drehbank zur Hand.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Februar 2014)

gute Bohrständer und Feile geht auch zur not 
und ruf , zur Sicherheit , Cosmic Sports an ob der Luftdruck bei deinem älteren Modell OK geht .
Ride on !


----------



## Dirty Biker (2. Februar 2014)

Habe nur die Möglichkeit es frei Hand zu machen...mal sehen.
Bald fängt meine Diplomarbeit an, da hat man glaub ich die Möglichkeit mit
der Werkstatt der Uni in Kontakt zu kommen. Die haben feine Sachen...


----------



## hugolost (3. Februar 2014)

Ich suche auch ein neuen Dämpfer. Rein optisch müßte sogar ein Monarch RC3 reinpassen. Ich schau mal ob ich ein zum ausmessen bekomme.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Februar 2014)

hatte ich auch optional aber , da mußt den Tune ändern in "M""H" !!
hatte einen probeweise in "M""M" drin GRAUENHAFT !!


----------



## hugolost (3. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte Tauschen weil der RP23 zum Service müßte, aber da kann ich mir auch direkt was neues Kaufen. Am besten mit Piggy Pack.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Februar 2014)

AGB,passt nicht rein !!!


----------



## hugolost (3. Februar 2014)




----------



## hugolost (3. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand auswendig die maße der einbaubuchsen für den Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (3. Februar 2014)

ca 22,2 oben wie untern


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2014)

schick den Dämpfer zu Push nach England.
Bekommst alle Innereien neu und ein passendes Tuning.
Dann klappt der besser als jeder Seriendämpfer dieser Art.

ABG müsstest nachfeilen, geht auch, braucht aber Geschick.


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2014)

Möchte weg vom RP23. Wie bekomme ich den Tune beim Monarch den auf M/H?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2014)

umshimen


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2014)

Laut Tech chart müßte ein M/M perfekt passen, Ratio liegt bei 2,66 und genau bei M/M.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2014)

Der Unterschied wird mit dem Monarch aber nicht besonders sein.

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung nur zu einem DHX Coil raten, auch wenn du am Rahmen etwas Speck wegnehmen musst.
Coil ist in deinem fall einfach das bessere Federmedium.


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2014)

Coil kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2014)

schon probiert?


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2014)

Dann den Roco da braucht's kein Shims Gedöns .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2014)

Must aber auch wieder basteln.


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schon probiert?




Nicht im Salyer, aber möchte den Rahmen nicht bearbeiten und ein umbauen lassen ist zu teuer.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2014)

hugolost schrieb:


> Must aber auch wieder basteln.


Kinderleicht, die Abstimmung !! ich hatte schon früher den Rahmen und bin  bald Verzweifelt, (Damals mit Manitou Swinger Coil, ging Geil ABER nicht mehr zu bekommen :-()






an dem Teil , aber mit dem Roco LO HAMMER


----------



## hugolost (16. Mai 2014)

Haben die Dämpfer Bolzen 8 oder 6mm?


----------



## kreisel (13. Juni 2014)

8mm


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juli 2014)

Bike bleibt nur Geil !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (17. Juli 2014)

Muss ich Dir recht geben. Mag meins auch ....

Schon mehrfach überlegt mir ein neues zu kaufen, nur wozu?


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juli 2014)

nun ja es kommt schon schnell an seine Grenzen  aber so um die "kleinen"Hm perfeckt !!


----------



## tequilahombre (31. Juli 2014)

Welcher DHX ist im "gefrästen" Rocky verbaut ? Bekommt man den noch irgendwo her ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Juli 2014)

DHX 5.0 Coil.
Der ist aber zwischenzeitlich zum MX geworden und passt natürlich auch.
http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/...ducts&title=FOX DHX 3.0/4.0/5.0&product_id=16


----------



## tequilahombre (31. Juli 2014)

Und welche Größe passt da (bin was Federelemente anbetrifft absoluter Newbie) ? (Danke für die flotte Antwort)


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Juli 2014)

200/57mm


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Juli 2014)

habe noch einen ,siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## tequilahombre (4. August 2014)

Gibt es einen Trick den RP23 zu entfernen ohne den Hinterbau auseinanderzureissen ? (Bitte nicht lachen...)


----------



## mohrstefan (4. August 2014)

leider nicht !


----------



## Cuberius (18. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich baue mir derzeit ein Slayer auf. Im Moment stehe ich vor der Dämpferwahl. Ich habe einen MZ Roco Air ins Auge gefasst, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der wegen dem Ausgleichsbehälter passt. Bisher hade ich hier im Thread nur Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter bzw. mit externem Behälter gesehen. Weiß jemand ob der passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (18. August 2014)

Hat sich schon erledigt. Hab nen DHX 5 als Vergleich genommen und der passt nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2014)

Rahmen fräsen, dann passt er.


----------



## Cuberius (18. August 2014)

Nee, lass mal. Dann lieber nen anderen Dämpfer


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2014)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Nee, lass mal. Dann lieber nen anderen Dämpfer


Ich würde dir gerne zeigen was du verpasst!
Da sind 3 Lagen Alu ohne jegliche Belastung.
Wird seit über 2 Jahren so gefahren, und wirklich nicht langsam!


----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2014)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Nee, lass mal. Dann lieber nen anderen Dämpfer


z.b  LO


----------



## Cuberius (19. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir gerne zeigen was du verpasst!
> Da sind 3 Lagen Alu ohne jegliche Belastung.
> Wird seit über 2 Jahren so gefahren, und wirklich nicht langsam!



Interessieren wird's mich schon, ob ich mich da ran wage, ist ne andere Sache  Beim Switch war ja damals ein ähnliches Problem. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, musste man da was an dem Anlenkhebel wegfräsen, um nen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter reinzubekommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2014)

Hier ist es nur etwas Material am Ende des Sattelrohres zu entfernen, kein Knoten oder ähnlich belastetes Bauteil.
Blätter mal zurück, da sind irgendwo Fotos.

Jetzt ist überigens ein DHX 5.0 mit verstellbarer High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe drin, und er kein BoostValve mehr.
Geht wie Hölle!
Der Ausgleichsbehälter wird zeitweise so heiß, denn fasst man ohne Handschuhe nicht mehr an.


----------



## Cuberius (19. August 2014)

Danke für die Info. Werd mich aber wohl nicht ranwagen. Denke, es wird auf nen RP23 oder Roco Air LO hinauslaufen.
Andere Frage. Hab ein paar Coil-Dämpfer mit externem AGB gesehen. Ist sowas bei nem Air auch möglich?


----------



## mohrstefan (19. August 2014)

Der RP ohne Tuning , ist bull schitt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (20. August 2014)

Da muss ich Dir recht geben


----------



## hugolost (21. August 2014)

Monarch RC3, deutlich besser als der Orginal RP23.


----------



## tequilahombre (30. August 2014)

Welchen maximalen Scheibendurchmesser kann ich beim Rocky hinten verbauen ? Passen 200mm ?
Ich habe da im Bikemarkt was ins Auge gefasst, guckst Du hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-4-kolben-bremsen-bremsscheiben-extra-zubehor was haltet ihr davon, die alte Louise FR hat irgendwie ausgedient.


----------



## hugolost (30. August 2014)

200mm ist kein Problem.


----------



## mohrstefan (30. August 2014)

Ich kann dier die http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-Set-F03C-Metall-Belag-ohne-Scheibe-und.html
mit einer 180er hinten http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...scheibe-6-Loch-SM-RT66-RETAIL-Verpackung.html
BOMBASTISCH , da hat Shimano mal ne Bremse gebaut 
Am Slayer 11 habe ich die "Zee" nie wider Fingerkrebs


----------



## tequilahombre (30. August 2014)

...und auch mit der Fox36 RC2 ist das möglich ? Welche Adapter brauche ich denn da noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. August 2014)

tequilahombre schrieb:


> ...und auch mit der Fox36 RC2 ist das möglich ? Welche Adapter brauche ich denn da noch ?


 Hier
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...8758442575/Shimano-Adapter-Rotor-von-auf.html


----------



## Cuberius (11. September 2014)

Danke nochmal für die Dämpfertipps. Ist jetzt ein Roco Air LO geworden. Hab da einen zu nem Hammerpreis bekommen


----------



## mohrstefan (11. September 2014)

he he und nun geht die Abstimmerei los


----------



## Cuberius (11. September 2014)

Erstmal alle Teile zusammen haben und Rahmen neu pulvern lassen


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (14. September 2014)

Meins 

zwar schon sehr mitgenommen von alpinen Trails, aber best Bike ever. Fahre es in 16.5" bei 1.75 und es ist perfekt so.

ride on

Robert


----------



## Dirty Biker (14. September 2014)

Schick schick! Die Lyrik steht dem Slayer echt gut. Auch noch ne Gabel, die ich gern mal testen würde.


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (14. September 2014)

Ja die Lyrik kann schon was


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (20. September 2014)

Intense DH montiert........das Slayer rockt!!!


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (20. September 2014)

Intense DH montiert........das Slayer rockt!!!!


----------



## SchrottRox (29. September 2014)

pohlrobert1968 schrieb:


> ...zwar schon sehr mitgenommen von alpinen Trails, aber best Bike ever...


 
Genau meine Meinung. Habe bisher zumindest noch nix besseres/passenderes für mich gefunden...
Deshalb durfte es dieses Jahr auch wieder mit zum Alpencross. Zwar wäre das (noch vorhandene) Altitude RSL beim Tragen leichter gewesen, aber so im Alpentrimm wiegt es momentan nur 13,6 kg und ist dadurch noch erTräglich 
Habe es auch in 16,5", aber bei 1,78 cm dürfte es einen Ticken größer sein. Nicht viel.




 
Für ruppige Abfahrten taugen die (schmalen) Felgen und Reifen nicht so ganz, aber bei einer solchen Unternehmungen fährt man eh bissl vorsichtiger...
Mit 2x10 Gängen komme ich bestens zurecht. Werde wohl dabei bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. November 2014)

Dämpfer Angepasst/"alte" Fox Van und hier und da A-bissschl .


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (10. November 2014)

Hallo mohrstefan,

hast du vllt. ein Bild wie du die Zugführung der Sattelstütze gelegt hast.

Danke

Robert


----------



## mohrstefan (10. November 2014)

pohlrobert1968 schrieb:


> Hallo mohrstefan,
> 
> hast du vllt. ein Bild wie du die Zugführung der Sattelstütze gelegt hast.
> 
> ...


Na so, doppelt mit dem Bremsschlauch und hinten ne Rock Shox Führung !


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (10. November 2014)

@mohrstefan Danke


----------



## mohrstefan (25. November 2014)

R.I.P. Riss oberhalb der naht 





brauch jemand was !!


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. November 2014)

Da ging mein erster Rahmen auch durch.


----------



## Cuberius (25. November 2014)

Au backe!


----------



## mohrstefan (25. November 2014)

Mist war eben gerade ,alles so Schön !!!
brauch jemand das Teil (Rahmen) , hatte alles !!! gesaubert + gayschmiert , auf der Suche nach dem kNARRZZZ :-((


----------



## mohrstefan (26. November 2014)

Vielleicht noch , zu Kleben ??
WE mal Google !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (27. November 2014)

Eventuell schweißen lassen?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. November 2014)

Bitte . hatte solch ein Abenteuer schon hinter (mit nem SXC) Nicolai macht so was .
also wenn dann sollte das Teil hier , hinein !! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/499051-marzocchi-roco-lo


----------



## Nofaith (28. November 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> wende dich lieber mal einem stabilern RM-Modell zu .


----------



## mohrstefan (28. November 2014)

Habe ich(Slayer11 , nur dachte das 06er....


----------



## mohrstefan (30. November 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch , zu Kleben ??
> WE mal Google !?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/261491307237?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## SchrottRox (30. November 2014)

...ich hätte ja noch genau solch einen Rahmen an der Wand hängen. Ein mal aufgebaut und in Größe L zu groß für mich gewesen. Nur 2x jeweils eine Woche gefahren. Quasi keine Gebrauchsspuren. Mit Originalverpackung und allen Papieren. Zum Weihnachtssonderpreis von nur 666 € für das Teufelsgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. November 2014)

666 €  Neheheh las mal HÄNGEN vielleicht wird's mal ......


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Dezember 2014)

Heute kam der Kleber !





und auch von innen mit einem Sattelrohr verklebt


----------



## Cuberius (4. Dezember 2014)

Und das hält?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2014)

ich würde hinten noch mit einem Blumenstöckchen schienen...
(Also einen Scheiß findet man hier, hoffentlich lesen das nicht irgendwelche kleinen Bengel und machen sowas nach)


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Dezember 2014)

KA  Kleber sagt , 15 Stunden Verarbeitungszeit , ich warte 24Stunden   DANN BALLER TEST


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich würde hinten noch mit einem Blumenstöckchen schienen...
> (Also einen Scheiß findet man hier, hoffentlich lesen das nicht irgendwelche kleinen Bengel und machen sowas nach)


Meinst du das der Airbus noch mit Nieten verbunden ist  ! ! !


----------



## mohrstefan (21. März 2015)

Der Kleber hat sich nun über 4 Monate Top gehalten  , aber brauche Teile , somit erst ma an die Wand


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. April 2015)

Heute wohl vorerst die letzte Ausfahrt mit meinem Rocky gemacht. Muss sagen, trotz dem gehobenen Alter ist es immer noch richtig cool damit zu fahren. Bereitet mir immer noch ein grinsen im Gesicht.





Jetzt kommt halt was neues modernes. Mal schauen ob es mich auch so lange fesselt wie das Rocky.

Wird jetzt geputzt, alles noch gerichtet und dann als Ersatzrad eingemottet.


----------



## tequilahombre (27. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mir ne Reverb zulegen, welche Gesamtlänge bietet sich da an (wegen der Biegung im Rahmen), ich habe an 380mm gedacht, was denkt ihr ?


----------



## ares1000 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo an alle hier. 

Altes Rad, neuer Fahrer.  Das Slayer von Dome_2001 ist bei mir geladen und wartet auf seine erste Ausfahrt. 
Dummer weise hab ich mir jetzt ne fiese Erkältung eingefangen  und kann das Bike nicht testen.

Bisher bin ich ein Element Signatur gefahren und sehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ares1000 (18. Juni 2015)

Hat wer eigentlich nen DNM Dämpfer im Slayer? Speziell ginge es um diesen hier:

AO-42RC http://www.dnmshock.com/products.php?func=p_detail&p_id=95&pc_parent=5


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich denke du musst erst einmal mit dem Slayer fahren und ausdrücken was mit einem anderen Dämpfer erreichen möchtest.
Es gibt von "supergeilbergab- wippenschissegal" bis "bergabsolala- bergaufbretthart" alles zu kaufen.

Man muss allerdings im Hinterkopf behalten, dass das Slayer den mitteleren Federweg schnell freigibt (was man auch in den Griff bekommen kann).


----------



## ares1000 (19. Juni 2015)

Am besten wäre ja "supergeilberab & Bretthartberauf"  
aber ich weiß ja das es eigentlich keine Eierlegendenwollmilchsäue gibt. 

Was ist denn mit "mittlerer Federweg" gemeint?


----------



## hugolost (19. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Monarch RT3 Tune M/H3 super zufrieden.  Bergab wie ein Sofa und bergauf mit Sperre kaum wippen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2015)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre ja "supergeilberab & Bretthartberauf"
> aber ich weiß ja das es eigentlich keine Eierlegendenwollmilchsäue gibt.
> 
> Was ist denn mit "mittlerer Federweg" gemeint?


Mittlerweile gibt es auch sowas.
Entweder der Fox FloatX, da musst du aber die Eier in der Hose haben und überschüssigen Speck am Rahmen wegnehmen.
Oder der Float DPS, der passt so.

Im mittleren Bereich des Dederweges gibt der Hinterbau soviel Schmackes auf den Dämpfer, dass dieser gezwungen ist viel Federweg frei zu geben.
Das kann man zwar versuchen mit einem von Hause aus "harten" Dämpfer auszugleichen, aber dann beschneidet man natürlich auch den Anfang und das Ende des Federweges mit.


----------



## ares1000 (21. Juni 2015)

So, erste Ausfahrt ist gemacht.  Um besser vergleichen zu können natürlich auf einem der "Home-Trails".

Erster Eindruck im Vergleich zum Element:
Träger

Berg auf merklich höheres Gewicht und Wippen im Hinterbau. 

Nach den ersten Kilometern und der zweiten/dritten Abfahrt wurde es dann aber besser und ich stellte fest das ich mit dem Element nicht so schnell da hätte fahren können.  Und es fühlte sich auch nicht mehr so "träge" an.

Jetzt nur noch einen an den Popo passenden Sattel und den Lenker auf "meine Hände schlafen nicht ein" eingestellt und es können ein paar nette Ausfahrten kommen. 
Das mit dem Wippen schaue ich mir noch eine Weile an und schaue dann mal. 
Ein paar gute Tipps hab ich ja von Euch schon bekommen und den RP3 haben wir ja auch noch....


----------



## Dirty Biker (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo lieber Slayer-Fahrer!
Leider ist bei meinem Slayer diese Woche die Schwinge gebrochen. Auf Anfrage bei RM beglückwünschte man mich dazu, dass sie noch immer Ersatzteile haben und ich eine neue Schwinge kaufen könne. Mir scheint da aber relativ eindeutig ne Schweißnaht aufgegangen zu sein. Meint ihr da kann man mit Bildern eine neue Schwinge gratis oder zumindest (Achtung - Wortspiel erschwinglicher machen?
Hat vllt wer noch ne Schwinge die er abgeben möchte? Oder nen Rahmen? 
Viele Grüße
Dominik


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Dezember 2015)

Garantie auf Bruch, oä ,,,5 Jahre und nur bei Erstbesitzer :-(


----------



## Dirty Biker (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja Erstbesitzer bin ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Dezember 2015)

Dann freu dich drüber, dass du noch an Ersatzteile kommst ;-)


----------



## hugolost (27. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch mal nach einer Ersatz Schwinge gefragt (meine ist noch ok aber man weiß ja nie. Kostenpunkt vor 2 Jahren 700€ nur für die Schwinge ohne Schrauben und Lager.


----------



## Dirty Biker (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe statt einer schwinge einen gebrauchten slayer sxc rahmen gekauft und bin sehr angetan von den ersten ausfahrten. Nur der dämpfer muss noch optimiert werden.


----------



## ares1000 (27. Dezember 2015)

Mein Slayer steht aufgrund der Feststellung dass ich lieber Element fahre zum Verkauf. Anzeige im Markt.

Zum rumstehen im Keller ist es zu schade.


----------



## Symion (28. Dezember 2015)

@Dirty Biker
Der richtige Dämpfer ist schonmal verbaut (Roco)! Anpassen an das Slayer ist kein Problem.

Ist das weiss-blaue der neue Rahmen?


----------



## Dirty Biker (28. Dezember 2015)

Hab jetzt die Möglichkeit einen Dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter zu fahren genutzt und werde den DHX Air bald gegen den Roco TST Air tauschen.  Den Roco LO könnte dann jemand mit einem regulären Slayer von mir verkauft bekommen.  Steht dann bald im Bikemarkt...

@Symion: Ja der mit der weissen Schwinge ist der neue 

Edit: Zum Abschied hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Stand des Aufbaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. März 2016)

so, gehöre nu auch zur riege der slayer fahrer, hab die woche einen gebrauchten slayer 50 bekommen in 18". habe da direkt mal nen paar fragen. ich habe einen xfusion o2 pva mit DC verbaut, finde den dämpfer trotz komplett offener dämpfung eher teigig träge. da ich von meinem schwinn lawwill auch schon extrem "saugende" fahrwerke kenne, ist nun die frage: is das normal oder kommts vom dämpfer? hinterbau dreht leicht und spielfrei.

ebenso habe ich aktuell eine telestütze (27.2) mittels hülse auf 30.9 montiert, jedoch habe ich das gefühl das ich die stütze in den rahmen reinwerfen kann. hat der rahmen wirklich 30.9 oder doch ein anderes maß?

bilder vom aufbau werde ich die tage wohl nachreichen.


----------



## Dirty Biker (5. März 2016)

Also das Stützenmaß is wirklich 30.9
Zum Hinterbau kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen, da ich vor dem Slayer nur ein Speci Enduro gefahren bin und ich die Zugstufe auch gern komplett offen fahre. Ich fand das Slayer immer quirlig...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. März 2016)

hmm, danke für das schnelle feedback. wegen der stütze werd ich dann beides mal nachher vermessen, also hülse und stütze.

achja, hat einer die kiste ma nackt gewogen? meine waage spuckte 3550g aus, wär interessant ob das ding ma wieder lügt.

ansonsten bin ich vom probesitzen her schon mehr als zufrieden. hatte vorher ein intense m3 in M, was locker 4cm kürzer im reach war.
hoffe auf jedenfall, das ich die kiste nicht überbeanspruche...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2016)

der dämpfer ist einfach kacke


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> der dämpfer ist einfach kacke



bin gestern abend ne runde bei uns durch die City incl Treppen ballern etc... da wo er arbeiten muss, kommt er dem auch nach.

welchen dämpfer würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2016)

DHL cool oder Flobt  dps


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> DHL cool oder Flobt  dps


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2016)

dhx coil oder float dps soll das heißen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

dhx coil geht zumindest bei mir wegen dem AGB nicht rein...


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2016)

Oje , gleich geht das wider los  !?
Lasse dir einen MZ LO gescheit abstimmen , geht Prima in dem HB , was alles schon mal beschrieben ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Oje , gleich geht das wider los  !?



nö, geht nich los, ich säg und fräs eh nich am rahmen rum, das hab ich im verlauf schon gesehen.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Lasse dir einen MZ LO gescheit abstimmen , geht Prima in dem HB , was alles schon mal beschrieben ist !



naja, für den preis kann ich am ende wohl auch nen DB inline kaufen... davon ab das ich nach der erneuten pleite von MZ die pappen auf hab von den "pseudo-italienern"


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2016)

naja, für den preis kann ich am ende wohl auch nen DB inline kaufen... davon ab das ich nach der erneuten pleite von MZ die pappen auf hab von den "pseudo-italienern"[/QUOTE]
Naaa so ein Zufall ............http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...o-r-air-dampfer-federdapfer-200mm-550er-feder


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

auch gestern schon gesehen... allerdings nur rebound verstellbar...

davon ab das ich bei dem bike bei luftfahrwerk bleiben will.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2016)

Stahl ist aber bei dem HB viel besser , du kannst den Dämpfer auch noch umbauen lassen, auf TST


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

ich mache solche arbeiten wenn möglich lieber selber. davon ab sind die servicekits für marzocchi verhältnismässig teuer.
klar ist nen stahlfederdämpfer besser, jedoch werde ich das ding nicht im harten DH fahren, daher denke ich, wird nen luftdämpfer dort reichen. bin paar jahre auch luftfahrwerk im DH gefahren, war soweit zufrieden.

alles in allem habe ich das gefühl, der x-fusion hat eher ein problem mit zu dickem öl aus meiner sicht. drehe ich die zugstufe zu, blockiert der dämpfer direkt beim ausfedern, drehe ich sie komplett auf, hab ich eher das gefühl, die wäre halb zu gedreht.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2016)

na dann weist du auch das das einer der schlechtesten HB von Rocky ist der gerne durchrauscht , bam


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

jo, das fiel mir direkt auf, das der sehr linear is...


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2016)

Jo , hatte das eigendlich nur mit einem Stahl , oder eben später mit dem MZ LO (mit 17 bar auf der zweiten Luftkammer) in den griff bekommen ...... der Nachfolger Rahmen ging da ein bissschl besser ......


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

hab bei mir ja so nen dual chamber dingen mit einstellbarer endprogression drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2016)

Servus
Ich würde so schnell wie möglich den Ofen wider los werden , da du den H-Bau nicht mit so kleinen mitteln in den griff bekommst !
Würde dir da zu einem SXC raten welches ich im Moment im Bikemarkt habe , auch mit einem Perfekt abgestimmten Fahrwerk 
Ich stehe im Moment eher auf Fat UND habe noch mein geliebtes Slayer Bj2011 welches ALLES abdeckt  
love the ride


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. März 2016)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich würde so schnell wie möglich den Ofen wider los werden , da du den H-Bau nicht mit so kleinen mitteln in den griff bekommst !
> Würde dir da zu einem SXC raten welches ich im Moment im Bikemarkt habe , auch mit einem Perfekt abgestimmten Fahrwerk



danke, habe den rahmen erst seit ner halben woche  bin bzgl der geo mehr als zufrieden damit, da ich das teil mehr zum touren nutzen will, hier und da mal nen parkbesuch oder halt die hiesigen hometrails. das sxc reizt mich alleine optisch garnicht. wollte an sich schon nen eingelenker haben.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2016)

OK Dann frag mal den
*hugolost*
   der hat wohl mit einem Rock Shox das Teil gut !? in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. März 2016)

so, will euch mal mein bike dann vorstellen, gab ja bisher nur text von mir...





partlist (vorerst)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Slayer
Gabel: RST Storm Air
Dämpfer: X-Fusion o2 PVA
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss E2200
Steuersatz  Tange Cartridge
Vorbau: Spank Spoon (wird noch gegen Sunline V-One getauscht)
Lenker: Sunline V-One
Griffe: Lizard Skins Northshore
Bremsen: Magura MT5 / Superstar
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2.4 vorne (wird noch gegen Onza Ibex FRC 2.4 getauscht)
Continental Rubber Queen 2.2 hinten
Schläuche: Michelin Latex vorne
				Kenda DH hinten (wird noch gegen Michelin Latex getauscht)
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Saint
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint M810-SS
Kassette: Shimano HG50 12-23
Kette: KMC x9.73
Kettenführung: 77Designs Freesolo
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH ((wird noch gegen Shimano HT2 Kurbel getauscht)
Kettenblatt: Renthal 34t
Innenlager: Shimano
Pedale: XLC PD-M12
Sattelklemme: Dartmoor
Sattelstütze: Forca 350 mit Magura Hebel
Sattel: Reverse Fort Will Ti


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

mal ne kurze frage hier an die spezis. was für ne gabeleinbaulänge gibt rocky eigentlich vor? ich red nich von federwegsangaben, die halte ich generell für derben bullshit, sondern es geht mir um einbauhöhe in mm.


----------



## hugolost (10. April 2016)

Eine 170mm Lyrik war mir zu kippelig. Mit 160mm passt es genau. Aber genaue angaben von Rocky gibt es glaube ich nicht. Rocky Mountain and Friends hat mir damals gesagt orginale Gabel (in meinem Fall die MZ All Mountain) +2cm einbauhöhe sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

okay, ich fands mit 160er storm ein wenig kippelig und irgendwie kopflastig.

gut, bin vorher fast ausnahmslos downhiller gefahren, hab nun kurzerhand zum ausprobieren die storm wieder auf 180mm gebracht. ma sehen wie sich das dann fährt. von der bauhöhe käme das aber in etwa hin, wie du das angibst.
im übrigen ist mir das reichlich egal, das der hinterbau deutlich weniger federweg hat, da ich am hardtail sogar 12cm unterschied fahre


----------



## hugolost (10. April 2016)

Ich brauche nun ein neuen Dämpfer. Mein Monarch Verliert Luft. Laut RS ist eine Bodenplatte Defekt. Reperatur 160€. Der RP23 schlürft beim ein und ausfedern. Service kosten bei ca. 120€.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

klingt ja garnich gut, viel auswahl gibbet da doch eh nich wegen der platzverhältnisse. durft ich ja schon feststellen. die frage is, ich hätt gerne einen mit ner vernünftigen einstellbaren druckstufe, aber da gibts sehr wenig, was ohne externen AGB auskommt.

bin zur zeit mit dem xfusion auch nich zufrieden, der fühlt sich beim rollen derbst träge an, auf strecke gehts an sich, aber denke da wäre noch mehr rauszuholen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2016)

Wenn ihr schlau seit feilt ihr das Tote Stück Sitzdom unten soweit weg dass ein DHL Coil rein geht.
Erst dann läuft das Slayer wie eine 1


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

die frage wäre, wieviel entfernen, das müsste aus meiner sicht schon ordentlich viel sein, dazu läuft da ne schweissnaht und ehrlich hab ich wenig lust da rumzufräsen... gibts da ordentliche bilder zu?

nebenbei möcht ich ungern nen coil fahren... und wenn, dann eher nen vivid, allein wegen der servicefreundlichkeit.


----------



## hugolost (10. April 2016)

Der Monarch mit Tune M/H3 war Perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

ma sehen, evtl spax ich mir nen asbach-alten vanilla rc rein, den ich mir passend umshimme. der baut zumindest sehr schlank und vom AGB sehr kurz. müsste an sich reinpassen. werd mal am dienstag probemontieren.
auf jedenfall leicht wird das ding sein...


----------



## hugolost (10. April 2016)

Mein Slayer liegt bei 13,8Kg aktuell. Drüber will ich eigentlich nicht. Ich denke es kommt wieder ein Monarch RT3 rein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2016)

Ein DHL Chile mit Titanfeder wiegt unwesentlich mehr als ein Luftdämpfer.
Die Performance liegt aber in einem anderen Universum. 
Fotos vom rausfräsen hatte ich hier mal gekostet.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

wären bei mir nur gute 200g mehr zu meinem aktuellen dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2016)

Aber der Coil geht!
Habe vorher viele viele Dämpfer ausprobiert.
Der einzige der halbwegs mit Luft funktioniert hat war der RP23 von Pushen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

grad das bild von dir mit der ausfräsung gesehen. du sagst die schweissnähte sind unberührt, aber genau dort läuft rahmenmittig ne naht nach oben. also trenn ich genau an der stelle was weg, wo ne naht steht. davon ab: hast du die ausfräsung nur vorne, oder auch hinten ausgeführt? bin aktuell ernsthaft am überlegen. nebenbei muss ich mich leider um das problem der lagerbolzen kümmern, scheinbar ja so nen problempunkt bei den dingern. kein wunder bei 1mm wandstärke und bratpfannenalu


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2016)

Habe hinten und vorne weggefräst. 
Die Schweißnaht hat keine tragende Funktion.
Von unten siehst du dass dort nur zwei Alurohre übereinander liegen.
Wenn dort was tragendes wäre, es hätte sicher keine 3 Jahre im Dauereinsatz gehalten. 

Bolzen passen teilweise vom SXC in der verstärkten Ausführung


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2016)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe hinten und vorne weggefräst.
> Die Schweißnaht hat keine tragende Funktion.
> Von unten siehst du dass dort nur zwei Alurohre übereinander liegen.
> Wenn dort was tragendes wäre, es hätte sicher keine 3 Jahre im Dauereinsatz gehalten.



okay, punkt für dich, grad nochmal geschaut, der "käfig" der ja um den dämpfer liegt, baut an der stelle ja schon sehr schmal, muss mal schauen ob das überhaupt passt. kanns mir an sich fast nich vorstellen bei der höhe wie du das rausgeschnitten hast würds bei mir eher oval statt wie bei deinem bild rund aussehen.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bolzen passen teilweise vom SXC in der verstärkten Ausführung



jo, gibts soweit ich das beim vertrieb verstanden hab, sowieso nur noch in der form. aber sehr teuer für bissle alu.

edit:



hugolost schrieb:


> Ich brauche nun ein neuen Dämpfer. Mein Monarch Verliert Luft. Laut RS ist eine Bodenplatte Defekt. Reperatur 160€.



wenn du dich günstig von dem trennen willst, denk mal an mich, hab grad festgestellt, das mein dämpfer nur 51mm hub hat. also ist da nachbesserung nötig


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2016)

so, erstmal endzustand bis auf dämpfer


----------



## hugolost (1. Mai 2016)

Aktuell immer noch so:





Vieleicht sieht man sich ja nächsten Sonntag auf der Halden Saison Eröffnung in Herten.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2016)

nice one, also ich bin schonmal nich in herten, zeitgleich leider nen wichtiges autotreffen, was schon seit monaten geplant is.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Juni 2016)

endlich passende dämpferlänge drin, zudem den passenden hub. abstimmung is auch einfacher, da ich nu eine weiträumiger einstellbare druckstufe habe. einzige manko ist das fehlen einer plattform, es wippt etwas mehr bergauf. aktuell knappe 1000km gespult, rad läuft absolut unauffällig. einzig neue lager am HR und neue führungen an der stütze bzw eine passende 30.9er telestütze mit mehr hub wären nötig.





was mir mal so einfällt, wie robust is der rahmen eigentlich ggü dem slayer ss? im großen und ganzen finde ich diesen nicht wirklich massiver, nur halt das steuerrohr, die ausfallenden und die streben am dämpfer sind anders ausgeführt. aber wie siehts mit dem rohrsatz selber aus? interessiert mich, da ich ja auch gern mal bergab laufen lasse und keine lust habe, den rahmen deutlich zu überlasten. wie sieht es bei den slayer ss mit den rahmengrössen aus? vergleichbar?


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (21. August 2016)

Servus miteinander,

grad gesehen, könnte für manche Slayer Fahrer interessant sein

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08/19/test-cane-creek-double-barrel-inline-coil-stahlfeder/

LG Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pohlrobert1968 (21. August 2016)

Damit es wieder mal ein Slayer zum anschauen gibt.......


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (21. August 2016)

noch eins


----------



## haural (4. Oktober 2016)

Das Dämpferthema ist zwar schon etwas älter aber erinnere mich gut daran. Hatte damals auch experimentiert mit Lufkammer verkleinern etc. Bin dann bei einem RP23 von TFtuned gelandet. Die stimmen den auf Bike und Fahrstil ab. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sollen die  Manitou IXS6 auch gut funktioniert haben. Sind aber zwischenzeitlich kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## Mission Control (22. Juli 2017)

Mal eine Frage: Es wird ja immer schwieriger mit 1 1/8 " Enduro Gabeln. Meine Talas in meinem 08er Team Slayer ist nun langsam am Ende und da ich das Bike eh nur noch zum Bergabfuhren auf flowigen Trails in Parks nehme, frage ich mich, ob ich mir eine Boxer einbauen soll. Jemand Erfahrungen und Bilder? Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juli 2017)

Mission Control schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Es wird ja immer schwieriger mit 1 1/8 " Enduro Gabeln. Meine Talas in meinem 08er Team Slayer ist nun langsam am Ende und da ich das Bike eh nur noch zum Bergabfuhren auf flowigen Trails in Parks nehme, frage ich mich, ob ich mir eine Boxer einbauen soll. Jemand Erfahrungen und Bilder? Danke


Die 2018er Fox 36 gibt es in 1 1/8".


----------



## hugolost (23. Juli 2017)

Eine boxxer baut zu hoch. Am besten wäre eine Lyrik Rc2Dh. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2017)

Solch ein UNSINN hatte ich vor Jahren am Slayer 11 probiert ,,,,





Das Fährt sich sowas von SCHEISSE, Hoch wie Runter !!


----------



## Mission Control (30. Juli 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die 2018er Fox 36 gibt es in 1 1/8".


Danke für die Info!


----------



## Cuberius (13. August 2017)

Neues Radel. Slayer "Crossfire"


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (25. Oktober 2017)

Verkaufe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein Slayer!

Da ich leider große Probleme mit meiner Wirbelsäule habe (Skoleose) und ich nicht mehr biken kann, muss mein vorletztes noch vorhandenes Rocky gehen. 

Preis: 900 Euro

Größe: S/ 16.5" ich bin 1.72 und es passt genau
Bj. 2007
LR: original / vo. Magic Mary SG VS, hi. Rock Razor SG TS (70% Profil bei beiden) minimaler Seitenschlag hi.
Dämpfer. original
Gabel: RS Lyrik U-Turn Low/Highspeed 160mm ganz leichtes Buchsenspiel (beim fahren nicht bemerkbar) Minikratzer am Standrohr li.
Bremsen: BR-785 fast neu vo. 200 hi. 180
Schaltung XT 10-fach fast neu / hab auf 1-fach umgebaut Trigger und LX Umwerfer vorhanden
Kurbel RF Deus XC
Innenlager: RF
Steuersatz: original
Kettenführung:  Blackspire Stinger 2-fach
Lenker/SS: RF Turbine fast neu
Vorbau: RF Chester 50mm fast neu
Sattel: RF Atlas fast neu
Pedale: Shimano Saint fast neu

fast neu bedeutet das ich die Teile genau 3mal am Singletrail bewegt habe.
Rahmen hat keine Risse/Dellen/Beulen oder sonst welche Beschädigungen. Der Lack ist nicht mehr der schönste da das Teil artgerecht in den Bergen bewegt wurde. Falls Interesse besteht kann ich gerne Detailbilder hochladen.

Die 900 Euro möchte ich haben, da ich meine das es das wert ist. Service wurde von mir frisch gemacht (ich bin/war Bikemechaniker).

Falls Fragen bitte fragen. Bike kann gerne in Tirol besichtigt und Probe gefahren werden.

Versand ist ok......lieber wäre mir aber Abholung.

Hoffe das Bike kommt in gute Hände

LG Robert


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (6. November 2017)

*VERKAUFT!!*


----------



## 6Kant (8. Februar 2018)

Guten Abend,

 Gibt es Erfahrung bezüglich umbau auf 1x12 ??
Mir würde die neue SRAM GX 1x12 gefallen  

Bike wäre ein Slayer SXC 70 Bj 2009

Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## 6Kant (23. Februar 2018)

Abend,
hab jetzt mal die Eagle eingebaut. Hat recht gut geklappt.


----------



## hugolost (1. April 2018)

Muß mal ein Aktuelles Bild machen. hab letzte Woche eine XT Bremse verbaut.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (17. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
na dann will ich doch auch mal mein Prachtstück zeigen.
Hab ich jetzt seit knapp über nem Jahr. Ist am Sattelrohr gerissen. Hab's schweißen lassen. Jetzt rockt es wieder wie Hölle


----------



## Ghost301078 (3. Mai 2019)

Moin!
wo bekommt man denn noch eine gescheite Gabel mit 140-160mm Federweg in 1 1/8 Zoll und ohne Steckachse?
Ich such mir die Finger wund. Alles ist tapered....oder eben nur 32er. Könnte ja schon etwas steifer sein..

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (3. Mai 2019)

Ohne Steckachse wird schwer. Mit Steckachse verkauf ich grad eine Marzocchi 55. Falls man Deine Nabe umrüsten kann wärs vllt ne Überlegung wert.
Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2019)

Ghost301078 schrieb:


> Moin!
> wo bekommt man denn noch eine gescheite Gabel mit 140-160mm Federweg in 1 1/8 Zoll und ohne Steckachse?
> Ich such mir die Finger wund. Alles ist tapered....oder eben nur 32er. Könnte ja schon etwas steifer sein..
> 
> ...


Die 36er Fox wird m. W. nach noch in 1 1/8" angeboten, mußt  du aber anrufen in Rodalben.


----------



## Ghost301078 (3. Mai 2019)

Hi,
ja - aber wenn ich mir eine neue 36er Fox bestelle, bin ich ja mindestens 900 Euro los. Ich hatte eher an was gebrauchtes gedacht.

Was haltet Ihr denn von dieser:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...9-1-1-8-schwarz-gabel-mtb/1098357090-217-8154

Ich weiß, keine 36er aber doch sicher keine schlechte Gabel. Hab die 100-140er an meinem Old Slayer. Die ist schon ganz gut.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (9. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade ein kleines Dämpferproblem. Mein alter RP3 ist ein wenig marode. Muß zum Generalüberholen. Soll 180 € kosten.
So richtig rockt der aber halt nicht. 
Hab hier auch schon ein wenig gelesen. Die Meinungen gehen ja doch auseinander.
Von DX 5.0 coil über Fox Float DPS bis zum Monarch RT3.
Was sagt ihr? Welche gibt es aktuell noch und lohnen sich?
Ach ja, ee soll berab schon einiges schlucken. Und ein leichtes Wippen bergauf bin ich gewohnt.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Symion (9. September 2019)

Aufgrund der Kennlinie kann ich entweder einen MZ Roco Air 3pl oder aktuell den Manitou McLeod empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. September 2019)

mag mich nu auch ma wieder hier verewigen. rad hat ne ewige zeit nur rumgestanden, letztens eine ausfahrt gemacht, denke ich werd da aber kein freund mehr von. knie macht dauerprobleme.





nach der fahrt die gabel mal raus, da die nun nochn service kriegt, damit das ganze nich gabellos rumsteht, aus fun mal die rumstehende travis reingesteckt (hab witzigerweise sogar die gleiche einbauhöhe). obs freigegeben is, bezweifel ich. wird aber wohl eh nich so gefahren.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (9. September 2019)

@Loki_bottrop : Und was unterscheidet die beiden von dir genannten von den anderen??


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. September 2019)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> @Loki_bottrop : Und was unterscheidet die beiden von dir genannten von den anderen??



äh bitte was? kann dir nu grad nich folgen... worauf willst nu aus?


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (9. September 2019)

Na ja, warum meinst Du, das die Roco oder die McLeod besser sind als die DX, die Float oder die Monarch?
Wobei dei Roco und die DX aktuell auch nicht mehr zu haben sind, oder?
Sorry, wenn ich hier ein bisschen doof frage, aber von Dämpfern hab ich echt null Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. September 2019)

da haste dich beim zitieren verschaut, ich hab zu den dämpfern nix gesagt. ich kann dir jedoch an der stelle noch den durolux rc in die runde werfen. günstiger dämpfer, funktioniert soweit gut (einzig recht hartes anschlagen beim ausfedern).


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (9. September 2019)

Aaaaargh, yepp. Tschuldige bitte


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (9. September 2019)

@Symion Und was unterscheidet die beiden von dir genannten von den anderen??


----------



## Symion (10. September 2019)

Der Roco hat eine sehr großen Luftkolben und kann mit geringeren drücken gefahren werden. Das kommt der Kennlinie des New Slayer sehr entgegen. Zudem ist die Dämpfung wirklich ordentlich und wesentlich besser als beim Fox.

Der McLeod hat ebenfalls eine bessere Dämpfung als der Fox und kann bei Bedarf über ein Tuning auf ein weitaus höheres Niveau gebracht werden. Zudem ist er recht günstig.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (10. September 2019)

Ok. Also die hier im Forum für's New Slayer als beste Dämpfer empfohlenen sind Roco Air 3PL und der DX 5.0 coil. Beide gibt es aber nicht mehr.
Da wäre zum einen der Manitou McLeod. Was ist mit dem aktuellen RockShox Monarch+ RC3 Debon air oder dem
Fox Racing A Float DPS Performance 3Pos Evol Dämpfer ?
Und was meinst Du mit Kennlinie vom Slayer, bzw. wie sieht die aus oder wie kann man entsprechende Dämpfer damit vergleichen?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber ich möchte mir halt echt einen vernünftigen Dämpfer zulegen, der auch perfekt zum NewSlayer passt.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (11. September 2019)

Hmm. Passt ein Dämpfer mit PiggyBack ins NewSlayer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2019)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> Hmm. Passt ein Dämpfer mit PiggyBack ins NewSlayer?


Du musst dazu etwas vom Sattelrohr wegnehmen.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (15. September 2019)

So, nach den ganzen Empfehlungen und Meinungen sind jetzt für mich 2 Dämpfer in der engeren Auswahl.
Fox Float DPS EVOL LV 3pos-Adj. Performance 2016
Manitou McLeod.
Was meint Ihr??


----------



## Symion (15. September 2019)

Definitiv Manitou


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (21. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
so der Manitou ist heute gekommen. Direkt eingebaut, oder es zumindest versucht. Hat den überhaupt schonmal jemand im Slayer drin gehabt?Ich bekomme ihn mit viel Gewürge rein. Passt gerade soeben, wenn man die Dichtkappe des Lufteinfüllventils ab lässt. Und ich habe den Eindruck, die Ipa compression adjust geht auch nicht richtig auf die Stellung 1.
Um Luft drauf zu bekommen muß ich also den Dämpfer demontieren? Kann ja wohl so nicht richtig sein!!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. September 2019)

ja, das gleiche problem hab ich beim durolux auch, weiss nich wieso man das luftventil unbedingt gewinkelt montieren muss am dämpfer. aber das sieht laut ingenieuren und konstrukteuren vermutlich aufm reissbrett voll geil aus...


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (21. September 2019)

Und, was hast Du da gemacht? Am Rahmen gefeilt, oder unter Spannung drin gelassen? Kannst Du da mal ein Foto von machen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2019)

Dämpfer drehen?


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (21. September 2019)

Nee, die anderen 3 Positionen gehen gar nicht. Der IPA Schalter ist auch nicht soo schlimm (berührt den Rahmen nur leicht und geht in die Position 1) Nur das Luftventil kratzt echt hart am Lack und drückt schon auf den Rahmen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. September 2019)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> Und, was hast Du da gemacht? Am Rahmen gefeilt, oder unter Spannung drin gelassen? Kannst Du da mal ein Foto von machen?


bei mir is noch platz, hab sogar kappe drauf, mach morgen mal nen detailfoto. fahre ja nich den gleichen dämpfer, aber bei mir sitzt das ventil ähnlich bescheuert. muss vorne lösen um luft zu prüfen.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (28. Dezember 2019)

So. Habe jetzt hier im Forum einen gebrauchten RP 23 mit frischem Service gekauft. Eingebaut und gestern das erste Mal gefahren. Was soll ich sagen?! Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zum RP 3. Das Hinterrad klebt ja förmlich am Boden. Geil. Warum hab ich das blos nicht schon früher gemacht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Januar 2020)

mal wieder das unfahrbare altblech rausgekramt
neu ist der radsatz und schläuche, neu kommt noch stütze (irgendeine bezahlbare simple vario) und kurbel







Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bei mir is noch platz, hab sogar kappe drauf, mach morgen mal nen detailfoto. fahre ja nich den gleichen dämpfer, aber bei mir sitzt das ventil ähnlich bescheuert. muss vorne lösen um luft zu prüfen.



voll verpeilt. besser spät als nie


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (5. Januar 2020)

@Loki_bottrop Hey, danke für's Foto . Wie Du oben lesen kannst, ist es bei mir der RP 23 geworden. Gefällt mir.
Ich dachte, Du wolltest deine Blackbeauty verkaufen?
Und wieso unfahrbar?? Wegen deinem Knie?
Greetings


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Januar 2020)

ja, hab ich gelesen das es der rp23 wurde. wobei bei mir ja aufm unterrohr was von steht, das dort nen "special tune" für fox verbaut wurde. kp was des heisst. zumindest läuft der dämpfer vergleichsweise gut, sackt nicht sinnlos durch und wippt auch nicht übermässig. wobei ich anmerken muss, das ich die compression schon bis auf die drittletzte stufe zudrehen muss. dachte mir, das für den einen oder anderen fahrer dieser alten kisten das interessant sein könnte, das auch der durolux da ganz gut passt.

ja, wollte ich verkaufen, aber da 26" ja echt unverkäuflich is, gabs auch keine anfragen. verschenken für 300 euro tu ichs nich, bis auf ne neue kette und eine gabelwartung ist an dem rad nix dran. was ich aber gemerkt habe is, das der rahmen mir fürs tourenfahren doch noch zu klein ist, aktuell ists ein 18", denke ein 19" oder evtl sofern es gab sogar ein 20" wäre da besser. vorallem ists zu kurz und die front is mir zu niedrig (trotz 180mm gabel)

unfahrbar ja, da der hype um 650b und 29" jedes ältere bike auf 26" als unfahrbar abstempelt. muss aber sagen, das ich echt grübel ob das soviel bringt beim fahren. hab bis auf paar kleine runden keine erfahrungswerte.
das knie macht aktuell nur noch beim laufen probleme. halswirbelsäule ist noch ne grosse baustelle, die ich aber nicht bewältigt kriegen werde. da is was degeneratives am werk.


----------



## hugolost (7. Januar 2020)

Ich habe noch mein Slayer in 19" und hätte gerne 18"


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Januar 2020)

du hast mal ne PN. klingt ja nach ner sache, die man evtl lösen könnte.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (7. Januar 2020)

@Loki_bottrop Ahh ok, das meinst Du mit unfahrbar. Ist echt schon krass, aber ich fahr gerne und gut auf 26". 27,5" würde auch noch gehen, aber auf 29" hab ich keinen Bock. Wenn ich nicht schon mein Slayer hätte, so würde ich dir deines glatt abkaufen. Aber wie ich sehe kommt es ja vielleicht bald ins Tal und ich könnte es mal anschauen .
Das mit deiner Halswirbelsäule tut mir leid. Kannst Du gar nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Januar 2020)

naja, sofern wir uns einig werden, ists ja nur der tausch des rahmens (wenn nicht sogar nur hauptrahmen), da der hinterbau wohl identisch ist.

mit der HWS geht, zumindest aktuell. ich bin halt nie schmerzfrei, heut war wieder so nen tag, wo ich den ganzen tag nen verschwommenen blick (als wär man besoffen) hatte und massive migräne, weiterhin starke schmerzen im halswirbelbereich.

ich schaue aktuell nach einer anderen gabel für das bike, jedoch wird das ein lustiges unterfangen, da fast alle gabeln auf dem markt tapered sind.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (8. Januar 2020)

Tapered Gabel: Kannst Du da nicht einen external cup einbauen???


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Januar 2020)

das slayer hat doch noch ein stinknormales kleines steuerrohr für durchgehend 1⅛


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Januar 2020)

so, gabel (marzocchi 66rc2x) is da, sattelstütze ist repariert, kurbel getauscht (saint weg, race face evolve dran), dazu gibts noch nen satz mallet2 von crank brothers.

gibt die tage nochn vernünftiges bild wenn der faltenbalg der stütze da ist.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (22. Januar 2020)

Es mag an der Perspektive liegen, aber irgendwie sieht es ziemlich gedrungen aus. Ein wenig wie der Storch im Salat...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Januar 2020)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> Es mag an der Perspektive liegen, aber irgendwie sieht es ziemlich gedrungen aus. Ein wenig wie der Storch im Salat...



zum einen perspektive, zum anderen bin ich wohl fürn 18" zu gross. habe selbst mit der sattelhöhe immer noch nen eher gebeugtes knie.
heute kam die manschette für die stütze, wetter is aber fürn ordentliches foto zu mies. hoffe es wird am WE, damit ich auch ma fahren kann

edit, da die manschette für die stütze heute kam:

edit2 (bessere bilder)


----------



## Mickeyj (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch ein Relikt aus alten Tagen -Slayer Canuck Livery aus 2006. Entsprechend ist es auch aufgebaut. Meine Frage zielt auf den Antrieb ab. Welche Art Innenlager braucht man, um von 2 auf ein Kettenblatt und somit von momentan 8 auf 10 oder 11-fach umzusteigen? Momentan ist ein RF ISIS Lager mit einer alten RF 5-Arm Turbine Kurbel verbaut.

Danke ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2020)

Kannst das alte behalten wenn die Achse durchgeht


----------



## Mickeyj (12. Mai 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kannst das alte behalten wenn die Achse durchgeht



Hab ich richtig verstanden, dass die Achse des Innenlagers auf eine neue Kurbel passen muss? Sorry wenn ich blöd frag, bin seid über 5 Jahren raus aus dem Thema...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2020)

Du hast wahrscheinlich eine 24mm Achse.
Wenn du von 8-fach auf 10 oder 11-fach umsteigen möchtest kannst du:

a) die Kurbel behalten, nur die Blätter wechseln und das äußere Blatt gegen einen Bashring ersetzen.

b) extra eine neue Kurbel kaufen die den gleichen Achsdurchmesser hat, also auch hier das Innenlager weiterfahren.

c) Kurbel un Lager aufeinander abgestimmt komplett neu kaufen.

Ich habe am Slayer a) gewählt und es nicht bereut.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2020)

ich werf das ganze nochmal hier rein in der hoffnung das sich wer findet. würde meinen 18" rahmen gern gegen einen 19" oder grösser tauschen. also frame only, keine anbauteile. soweit mir bekannt ist scheinen ja nur die hauptrahmen unterschiedlich zu sein, gern auch nur den.


----------



## Mickeyj (13. Mai 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich eine 24mm Achse.
> Wenn du von 8-fach auf 10 oder 11-fach umsteigen möchtest kannst du:
> 
> a) die Kurbel behalten, nur die Blätter wechseln und das äußere Blatt gegen einen Bashring ersetzen.
> ...




Super, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Das hilft mir jetzt fürs Erste. Es hat sich ja echt mega viel verändert.?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2020)

Mickeyj schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Das hilft mir jetzt fürs Erste. Es hat sich ja echt mega viel verändert.?


Falls du noch einen neuen Bashguard von RaceFace suchst, melden- habe ich.


----------



## Mickeyj (13. Mai 2020)

So, hier mal meinen Oldschool-Freerider. Hab meine alte Fox 36 gegen meine Fox 40 mal ausgetauscht. Mal sehen, wie sie sich auf dem Trail macht.

Sobald ich meinen anderen Satz Hope Monos wieder klar hab mach ich auch mein Flow F3.0 wieder flott...


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Mai 2020)

hatte ich vor Jahren am 10erSlayer mit ner 888 probiert.........KATASTROPHE  fuhr sich scheiße !


----------



## Mickeyj (13. Mai 2020)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> hatte ich vor Jahren am 10erSlayer mit ner 888 probiert.........KATASTROPHE  fuhr sich scheiße !



Ich werd sehen. Ich hab ja noch die Option den Federweg auf 16 cm zu verkürzen.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (4. Juni 2020)

@Mickeyj Krass. Kann mir nicht helfen, sieht irgendwie scheiße aus.


----------



## Mickeyj (4. Juni 2020)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> @Mickeyj Krass. Kann mir nicht helfen, sieht irgendwie scheiße aus.



Hi, ? hast nicht ganz unrecht. Ich hab die Gabel erst danach auf den minimum Federweg reduziert. Sieht etwas „besser“ aus und fährt sich deutlich besser?. Sicherlich muss man keine Fox 40 in ein Slayer bauen. Ich hatte sie nunmal noch aus alten RM7 Tagen und wollte sie am Slayer ausprobieren.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hmm wie soll ich es sagen. Ich bin ja eigentlich super zufrieden mit meinem Slayer. Ist schon das geilste Bike der Welt. Aber irgendwie juckt es mich auch in den Fingern, mal was neues anzutesten. Mit nem bisschen Mehr Federweg. Neueres Fahrwerk . Neuer irgendwie halt. Hab da an ein Santa Cruz Nomad oder Alutech Fanes gedacht. Ist das blöd? Ich denke hier sind bestimmt einige, die 2 oder mehr bikes haben. Was sagt ihr?
Macht das Sinn? Oder ist das Slayer einfach das geilste Bike der Welt und ich kann mir ein anderes Rad sparen? Oder sind andere Bikes mittlerweile so viel besser, das ich das Slayer danach nie wieder anfasse?
Ach ja, ich fahre am liebsten schöne Singletrails in den heimischen Wäldern. Kein Bikepark oder ähnliches.

Beste Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mickeyj (5. Juni 2020)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hmm wie soll ich es sagen. Ich bin ja eigentlich super zufrieden mit meinem Slayer. Ist schon das geilste Bike der Welt. Aber irgendwie juckt es mich auch in den Fingern, mal was neues anzutesten. Mit nem bisschen Mehr Federweg. Neueres Fahrwerk . Neuer irgendwie halt. Hab da an ein Santa Cruz Nomad oder Alutech Fanes gedacht. Ist das blöd? Ich denke hier sind bestimmt einige, die 2 oder mehr bikes haben. Was sagt ihr?
> Macht das Sinn? Oder ist das Slayer einfach das geilste Bike der Welt und ich kann mir ein anderes Rad sparen? Oder sind andere Bikes mittlerweile so viel besser, das ich das Slayer danach nie wieder anfasse?
> Ach ja, ich fahre am liebsten schöne Singletrails in den heimischen Wäldern. Kein Bikepark oder ähnliches.
> ...




Hallo Christoph,

du bist in bester Gesellschaft, da es mir genauso gleich geht. Ich überlege auch gerade. Auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass mein Arbeitgeber mittlerweile eine Jobrad-Option anbietet. Das Santa Cruz Nomad ist bei mir in der engeren Wahl. Sollte ich mir das Nomad holen werde ich meine beiden Rockys behalten. Ich finde also deine Überlegung nicht blöd, was soll dagegen sprechen, ausser, dass man Platz für all die Bikes braucht?? Hast du etwa ein schlechtes Gewissen??


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (5. Juni 2020)

@Mickeyj Nun ja, irgendwie kann man ja immer nur ein Bike fahren. Und ich habe ein wenig Angst, daß eines der Räder dann quasi nur noch rum steht, da das Einsatzgebiet ja gleich ist (und nicht wie z.B. Rennrad/MTB)
Aber mit der Jobrad Geschichte bringst Du ja einen wirklich guten Kaufgrund ins Spiel. 
Ja, das Nomad ist wahrscheinlich schon geil. Ich finde das Fanes von Alutech aber auch noch ziemlich cool. Welche stehen bei dir denn sonst noch zur Auswahl??


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (17. Juli 2020)

@Mickeyj Und, welches ist es nun geworden, oder entscheidest du noch? Bin gerade weg vom Nomad. Bei mir sind noch 2 zur Auswahl: Das Bronson und das Yeti SB140. Das Nomad ist für meine Geschichten zu overdosed und das Alutech, welches ich auch mal in die engere Auswahl gezogen hatte ist mir rein optisch zu Audi (keine Ahnung, wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll)


----------



## Mickeyj (17. Juli 2020)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> @Mickeyj Und, welches ist es nun geworden, oder entscheidest du noch? Bin gerade weg vom Nomad. Bei mir sind noch 2 zur Auswahl: Das Bronson und das Yeti SB140. Das Nomad ist für meine Geschichten zu overdosed und das Alutech, welches ich auch mal in die engere Auswahl gezogen hatte ist mir rein optisch zu Audi (keine Ahnung, wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll)



Hallo  bei mir war das Yeti SB150 u.165 sowie das Nomad und das Megatower in der Auswahl. Da ich mein Rad über die JobRad Option beziehen wollte war ich auf 5k€ gedeckelt. Somit viel Yeti leider raus. Ich habe mich dann für das Nomad entschieden. Es ist sicher sehr viel Federweg u d die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind etwas beschränkter als bei einem 29“ und 150mm Federweg ist. Jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass es für meine Zwecke genau das richtige Bike ist. Ich komme ursprünglich von einem RM7. Damit bin ich auch alles gefahren was ging. Ich werd meine Erfahrung mit dem Nomad machen. Vielleicht werd ich in drei Jahren doch auf 29“ u. 150 mm und wieder zu Yeti (in den mid90 hatte ich eins gefahren) wechseln


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (18. Juli 2020)

Ok. Und biste das Nomad denn auch schon gefahren? Bist Du zufrieden?
Ich werde das Yeti, das Bronson und vielleicht ja auch doch noch das Nomad in 2 Wochen probe fahren und mich dann entscheiden.
29 Zoll kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## Mickeyj (18. Juli 2020)

_SonicReducer_ schrieb:


> Ok. Und biste das Nomad denn auch schon gefahren? Bist Du zufrieden?
> Ich werde das Yeti, das Bronson und vielleicht ja auch doch noch das Nomad in 2 Wochen probe fahren und mich dann entscheiden.
> 29 Zoll kommt mir nicht ins Haus



Ich bin bisher nur ein SB 150 gefahren und war davon mehr als begeistert. Das Nomad hab ich noch nicht gefahren. Ist also ein Blind Date Hab aber ein sehr gutes Gefühl dabei. Was die Raddurchmesser angeht, bin ich eher emotionslos. Mein Nomad sollte nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen. Ob ich dann gleich fahren kann ist fraglich, da auch mein Sohn nächste Woche auf die Welt kommen soll  Ich lass es dich auf jeden Fall wissen, wenn mein Nomad da ist.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (21. Juli 2020)

@Mickeyj Hey, das ist ja einfreudiges Ereignis. Ich wünsche euch eine gute Geburt!!!


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (3. August 2020)

Guess, where is it?

Letztes Wochenende.


----------



## Mickeyj (3. August 2020)

It is time to say good bye. Mein Slayerhat mich lange Zeit begleitet, auch wenn es nicht so viele Kilometer wie mein altes Flow oder das RM7 drauf hat. Es ist an der Zeit das Slayer in Rente zu schicken und/oder zu verkaufen. Der Nachfolger, das Santa Cruz Nomad ist schon in Gebrauch. Diese Räder zu vergleichen wäre nicht sehr fair, drum belasse ich es dabei, das Slayer ist für seine Zeit eines der besten Räder gewesen und hat viel Spaß gemacht. In diesem Sinne keep on slaying?
P.S. ein Bild meines Nomad C in Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (25. August 2020)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wo man einem rot schwarzen Slayer Rahmen MJ 2020 kaufen kann? Hab ein bisschen gestöbert im Netz, aber bin nicht so recht schlau geworden. Gibts empfehlenswerte Händler? Bin aus der Santa Cruz Ecke hergebeamt und noch etwas ahnungslos was RM angeht.


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (26. August 2020)

@powerwheelie Hey, da bist bist Du hier ein wenig im falschen Unterforum. Als "New Slayer" bezeichnet man das Slayer von Baujahr 2006 - 2010.
Die vorherigen Baujahre nennt sich "Old slayer"
Alles danach ist einfach nur Slayer.

Einen schönen Tag noch
Christoph


----------



## Ben-HD (26. August 2020)

Dann versuche ichs mal nebenan ?


----------



## 3xA (15. November 2020)

Ich belebe den Thread mal bisschen wieder. Heute mein "Winterprojekt" geholt. Ein total verbasteltes Slayer 30 aus 2008 (für ganz kleines Geld). Laufräder und Pedale von Specialized, Sattelklemme von Giant usw......
Heute mal ganz gestrippt. Lager vom Hinterbau sind noch 1A.



Teile werden von meinem alten Fully übernommen. Kleinigkeiten neu gekauft und der Rahmen komplett neu lackiert (auf dem Bild sieht der Lack nicht schlecht aus, ist aber ziemlich zerbombt).

Gruss


----------



## _SonicReducer_ (15. November 2020)

Viel Spaß und halt uns bitte mal auf dem Laufenden


----------



## 3xA (15. November 2020)

Danke, werde ich machen. Vorerst wird noch nichts passieren, habe sonst noch viel zu tun und brauche das andere Bike noch. Sobald es viel zu kalt ist oder Schnee liegt wird es richtig los gehen und dementsprechend viele Updates!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3xA (9. März 2021)

So, endlich mal ein Update. Das ganze hat sich wegem der ganzen Situation etwas in die länge gezogen. Zum glück habe ich es nicht eilig mit dem Bike dank der n+1 Regel. 😅
Den Rahmen habe ich ganz zerlegt und zum pulvern gebracht (Chemisch Entlacken und silbern pulvern). Der Typ hat früher in der Lüftungsbranche gearbeitet, den Farbton hab sie für Lüftungsgitter benutzt. 😂
Alles neue Lager auch Steuerlager und Tretlager. Der Dämpfer hat einen Service erhalten und die Gabel war letzte Saison im Service. 
Ich hoffe diese Woche Zeit zu haben um das Bike fertig zu machen, Teile sind alle da.

Gruss 😎


----------

